# Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!



## jac (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

in den letzen Wochen sind immerwieder teils energisch geführte Diskussionen aufgekommen über das Für und Wieder einer Schonung unserer Aale.

Ich für meinen Teil sage mir das ein jeder im Kleinen einen Anfang machen sollte um die Aalbestände nachhaltig zu sichern. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung!
Natürlich, und da gebe ich jedem Recht, machen die von uns Hobby-Anglern gezogenen Aale nur einen Bruchteil dessen aus was jährlich aus dem Wasser entnommen wird. 
Aber (!), ich kann an bestehenden Gesetzen nicht direkt ansetzen um die Massenfänge zu unterbinden die den Großteil des Übels ausmachen. 
Ich kann aber für meinen Teil das notwendige beitragen: Ich mache andere aufmerksam, argumentiere sachlich und vor allem lasse ich selber die Aale da wo sie hingehören, nämlich im Wasser. Ich verzichte auch auf den Kauf und Verzehr von gewerblich gefischten Aalprodukten. Egal ob an der Supermarkt-Theke oder in der Sushibar. 

Ich würde gerne wissen wie Ihr darüber denkt. 
Handelt Ihr ähnlich oder denkt Ihr das die Gesetzgebung ausreichend ist. Oder seht Ihr nur die Gewerblichen Fischereien in der Verantwortung?

Ich hab erst kürzlich den Schein gemacht, habe auch noch wenig Erfahrung mit Aalen, aber das sollte Euch bitte nicht davon abhalten  mir eine ehrliche Antwort zu geben wie Ihr das seht oder handhabt. 
Danke#6

Es grüßt 
Martin


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Ich war nun seit 2 Jahren nicht auf Aal, werde aber dieses Jahr wieder mal ansitzen ...

aal ist teuer geworden im Besatz, aber nicht unmöglich ...
wie und ob aal gefährdet ist, muss sich beweisen, ob die Politik nun den gewerblichen Glasaalfang vor Europas Küsten verbietet oder nicht ...
derzeit wird ja diskutiert, aber nicht konsequent gehandelt ...
Fazit: So schlimm, wie immer versucht glaubhaft zu machen, aber dann nicht im großen Stil eingeschränkt, kann es m.E. nicht sein ...

also will ich wieder mal ansitzen und mich über einen möglichen Fang freuen ...


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Benutz mal die Suchfunktion des Boardes ... Du wirst ne menge finden


----------



## zanderzone (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hi Martin,

ich denke, dass die Berufsfischer, die Industrie und die Begradigung der Gewässer für den Rückgang verantwortlich sind. 

Die Fangqouten sind enorm mit den großen Reusen.
Ich und mein Vater haben früher auch Reusen gelegt und wenn ne Woche gut lief, dann waren da über 30 Aale drin. Und das bei einer kleinen Reuse in dem Fluss "Vechte"!
Die Berufsfischer schmeißen täglich mehrere riesige Reusen in die Flüsse, die 20 mal so groß sind wie die üblichen Reusen.
Und die Industrie tut ihr übriges..

Ich denke nicht, dass wir Hobbyfischer was mit dem Rückgang zutun haben!!!!


----------



## jac (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Könnte einer der Moderatoren hier eine Umfrage dranhängen? Ich war leider zu langsam und wußte nicht das dies innerhalb fünf Minuten zu erfolgen hat.


Mich würde Interessieren:

Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale?

1. ja, ich fische nicht mehr gezielt auf Aale!
2. die ganze Diskussion ist mir egal! 
3. Ich angle solange ich darf weiterhin auf Aal!


Vielmals Danke!!!

Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## firemirl (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Aalschutz ist generell sinnvoll wenn er wirksam umgesetzt wird.
Meines erachtens bringt es nichts, wenn wir Kochtopfangler mit nem Verbot belegt werden, da das meiste an Aal aus Besatzaktionen der Vereine und Verbände stammt und wie in vielen anderen Gewässern der Aal eh kaum ne Möglichkeit hat wieder abzuwandern (Reproduktion).
Auch wenn ich in den letzten Jahren feststellen mußte, das die Zahlen der maßigen (bei mir 60+) rückläufig sind, habe ich doch sehr oft Schnürsenkel von 25 - 40 am Band.
Erfolg versprechen die Aalschutzmaßnahmen nur dann, wenn die Glasaalfischerei verboten wird und unsere Flüsse wieder von der Quelle bis zur Mündung durchgängig sind.
Maßnahmen wie in Meck-Pom mit ner Schonzeit im Winter ist da der größte Brüller.


----------



## Udo561 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hi,
die ganze Diskussion ist mir egal , es muss jeder selber wissen was er macht , solange er sich an Gesetzte hält soll er sich seinen Aal doch entnehmen.
Ich für meinen Teil finde den Aal an der Angel jetzt uninteressant daher angele ich eh nicht auf Aal.
Und da ich nur in Holland angele , da ist der Aal eh ganzjährig geschützt hat sich das für mich erledigt.
Bei mir darf jeder Fisch wieder schwimmen , denn heute sind es die Aale , morgen dann Hecht und Zander.
Schlimm das es für alles Gesetzte und Regeln geben muss , eine vorausschauende Denkweise aller Angler wäre vernünftiger.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Elfredo82 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Ich fische nicht mehr gezielt auf Aal, und würde Aale als Beifang definitiv releasen.
Es gibt doch genug andere interessante Zielfische.
Lassen wir den Jungs mal Ihre Ruhe.Ich hab nur das Gefühl das es nicht mehr in Unserer Macht steht, 
und ob das noch was bringt???
Da muß man auf anderer Ebene eingreifen!!!
Wenn man mal die Prognosen anschaut, dann ist der Zug ja eigentlich schon abgefahren. 


Gruß Fred


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

So lange wir in unseren Vereinsseen noch Aale haben
die ohnehin nicht abwandern können,werde ich auch 
darauf angeln.
Ich werde aber nicht zu denen gehören,die vehement
einen Neubesatz mit Aalen fordern.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Nachtrag zu meinem Posting oben:

Ich halte derzeit in so ziemlich allen Bereichen des Lebens eine Selbstbeschränkung auf unterster Ebene gar nichts, wenn in den Instanzen darüber ungehindert weitergemacht wird, als wenn nichts wäre ...
denn diese Selbstbeschränkung ändert nichts und ein Alibimensch und der "Kopf der freiwillig rollt" bin ich auch nicht ...


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Elfredo82 schrieb:


> und würde Aale als Beifang definitiv releasen.


was den Aalen aber meißtens nicht bekommt. Oft sind die Haken so tief geschluckt, oder er hat beim Lösen zuviel Schleim verloren. Leider.


MfG Algon


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nachtrag zu meinem Posting oben:
> 
> Ich halte derzeit in so ziemlich allen Bereichen des Lebens eine Selbstbeschränkung auf unterster Ebene gar nichts, wenn in den Instanzen darüber ungehindert weitergemacht wird, als wenn nichts wäre ...
> denn diese Selbstbeschränkung ändert nichts und ein Alibimensch und der "Kopf der freiwillig rollt" bin ich auch nicht ...



Den Text sollte man sich - nicht nur im Bezug auf Aale - über das Bett hängen. #6


----------



## ernie1973 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

An dem Tag, an dem der Glasaalfang vor den Flußmündungen *nur* noch zu Besatzzwecken erlaubt wird, um den Aalen durch sinnvolle Wiederansiedlung in geeigneten Gewässern eine Chance zu geben, werde ich mich freiwillig selbst beschränken.

Ansonsten erst dann, wenn ein unsinniges Gesetz kommt, das nur mich als Angler beschränkt!

Wenn den Anglern der Aalfang komplett verboten wird und die Glasaalfischer bei jedem Beutezug schätzungsweise mehr Aale an einem Tag fangen, als Deutschlands Angler in einem ganzen Jahr, dann wird es Zeit, einmal die große SINNFRAGE zu stellen!

Ähnlich sehe ich das mit den Reusenfischern, die Aalfang gewerblich betreiben - natürlich tun die mir Leid, da es um deren Existenz geht, aber gerade von denen sollte man in Sachen "Glasaalfang zum Verzehr in Asien" mal etwas mehr Power erwarten - bei uns geht´s nur um das geliebte Hobby, bei denen geht es um deren täglich Brot!

Die sollten mal lieber auf "Besatz statt Futtern" pochen und auch mal ein Wörtchen mit unseren Stromunternehmen reden!

Ernie


----------



## Parasol (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hallo,

vorweg: ich angle nicht auf Aal, habe noch nie einen gefangen.

Trotzdem habe ich zu diesem Thema meine Meinung, bezogen auf meine Angelstrecke am Main.

Die Fischerzünfte scheinen alles zu tun, dass die Hobbyangler möglichst wenig Fisch fangen, dafür aber sebst um so aktiver zu werden. Da werden den Anglern z.B. die Zufahrten zu den besten Angelstellen verwehrt durch Wegsperrungen. Wo man dann noch einigermaßen bequem ans Wasser kommt, liegen Reusen und Stellnetze.

Deswegen habe ich Verständnis dafür, wenn Hobbyangler sich keinen freiwilligen Schonzeiten für Aal unterwerfen, solange die Nebenerwerbsfischer selbst abschöpfen was sie können.


----------



## pfuitoifel (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Wenn ich nen maßigen Aal am Haken hab,dann nehm ich den auch mit.Ich fische in der Donau oder an Weihern,die Aale kommen nie in die Verlegenheit zu laichen,da sie gar nicht erst in der Sargassosee ankommen würden.Und wieso soll man diese feinen Speisefische dann eines natürlichen Todes sterben und verfaulen lassen?Eine Selbstbeschränkung meinerseits wäre so überflüssig wie die Eier vom Papst.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Und wieso soll man diese feinen Speisefische dann eines natürlichen Todes sterben und verfaulen lassen?


 
Dieses Schicksal ereilt heute wohl die wenigsten Schlängler.

Nein, ich werf auch keinen mehr zurück solange sich da im großen Stil nichts ändert. 

Weg ist weg, und wir als Petrijünger haben dazu mit absoluter Sicherheit den geringsten Anteil dazu beigetragen! 

Wobei ich dazu sagen muss das ich vergangene Saison gerade mal 2 Stück gefangen/entnommen habe (Oberrhein)! Und das liegt gewiss nicht daran das ich es nicht versucht habe. Das frustriert. 

Grüße Alex


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Ich finde es eigentlich nicht schlecht Mal ne freiwillige Schonzeit einzulegen, jetzt kommt das große Aber Warum müssen wir Vereins Angler immer den mist ausbaden den die Berufsfischer verzapfen.Die Nehmen alles was sie Kriegen können ob da mal ein Aal untermaßig ist oder nicht das stört von denen keinen,und hinter her sind wir die wieder mit irgendwelchen neuen Auflagen belegt werden.


----------



## jac (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Vielen Dank für  Eure Beiträge!
Ich werte diese mal wie folgt:

Ja,  freiwillige Beschränkung:  3
Egal: 1
Nein, keine freiwillige Beschränkung:9



Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## N_S Dakota (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Prinzipiell sage ich Fangverbot - NEIN DANKE ! 


Allerdings bedarf es einer Rechtfertigung 
in Anbetracht einer so direkten Absage. 

1. Gegenwertig versucht man auf irgend eine 
Art und Weise auf den Druck aus Naturschutz- 
und Bevölkerrungskreisen zu reagieren. 
Das ist verständlich und auch respektabel.

Wenn die Zuständigen Behörden behaupten wollen 
sie hätten bereits etwas getahn um den Aalfortbestand
zu sichern dann bitte dann auch richtig reagieren !!
und nicht mit einem Bauernopfer den schönen Schein 
wahren wollen ( Fangverbot für Hobby-Fischer ) !-!-! 

-Die Bestandsschäden durch Wasserturbienen sind ein 
großes Thema - Wasserturbienen d.h ich halte einen 
Mixer in den Fluß und zermixe alles was zwischen 
die Turbienenblätter geräht !-!-!  
ABER dort muß man sich ja mit den großen 
Energieunternehmen anlegen..........Also läst man das ! 

-Den Berufsfischern einen Ertragsfisch nehmen, auch eine 
Gute Idee - warum nicht ? 
also nimmt man den Fischern einen Ertragfisch und hofft 
das nach Aufhebung der Schonung die Fischer überlebt 
haben ! Am beßten noch im Wahljahr -  SUPER - 

- NEIN . dann doch lieber den Hobbyanglern auf den 
Schlips treten - ODER NICHT ??? 

---DAmit hätte man was für den Aalbestand getahn 
bzw. die Behörden können so tuhn ALS OB sie was 
getahn HÄTTEN und haben von drei Übeln auch noch 
das kleinste gewählt !!! 

DARUM -  FANGVERBOT - NEIN DANKE - 
KEIN BAUERNOPER auf ANGLER kosten 
oder so ähnlich....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ähnlich sehe ich das mit den Reusenfischern, die Aalfang gewerblich betreiben - natürlich tun die mir Leid, da es um deren Existenz geht, aber gerade von denen sollte man in Sachen "Glasaalfang zum Verzehr in Asien" mal etwas mehr Power erwarten - bei uns geht´s nur um das geliebte Hobby, bei denen geht es um deren täglich Brot!



Problem bei Aalen wie auch bei Mefo, Lachs etc sehe ich da weniger bei den echten Berufsfischern als bei den "Nebenerwerbsfischern". Denen geht Nachhaltigkeit leider oft am ArXXh vorbei, und allles wird entnommen. Wer als Berufsfischer etwas längerfristig denkt hat da eventuell doch noch andere Interessen.

Die paar Aale die ich so nebenbei fange kommen normalerweise wenn sie problemlos abgehakt werden können zurück ins Wasser, ein gezieltes Beangeln mache ich eh nicht.  Aber wenn mal ein schönes Exemplar dabei ist, warum soll man es nicht essen? Die Zahl der von Anglern gefangenen Aale dürfte sich im Gesamtbestand kaum auswirken. Wenn Fangverbot, dann für alle (Angler / Berufsfischer / Nebenerwerbsfischer) - und zwar nicht nur hier bei uns. Sonst macht das keinen Sinn.


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Ich bin für eine Freiwillige Schonzeit, klar gibt es andere die den Aal deutlich mehr entnehmen.
Ich bin trotzdem mit jeden einzelnen Aal schuld an den Aussterben einer Tierart, selbst den Verbraucher aufklären keinen Aal zu essen, ist nur ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein, aber es sind Sachen die jeder machen kann.
Demnächst werde ich meinen Stromanbieter fragen wieviel Aale für Ihn sterben mussten, machen mehr mit wird auch das helfen.

Das schwierigste Unterfangen ist der Stopp den Glasaalverkaufes in Ländern in denen der Aal nicht heimisch ist, Politiker kann man nur mit viel Geld auf seine Seite ziehen, oder auf die angelnden Parlamentarier hoffen.


----------



## Geruchsneutral (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Egal ob Aal oder Barsch, ob Rotaugen oder Brassen. Ich habe 2009 das erste Jahr den Angelschein, und nur einen richtig schönen Fangtag gehabt. Alle anderen Angelausflüge waren einfach nur mist. Meistens warf ich nur Futter rein in Wasser weil nichts beissen wollte und ich dann schon langeweile hatte. Zuckte die Feederrute dann mal, war es ein Ast der die Strömung hinunter trieb und sich in der Schnur verfing. Ich jedenfalls habe beschlossen dieses Jahr nicht mehr zum Fischen zu gehen. So schone ich dann die Fische die ich eh nicht fangen würde.
Gruß Patrick


Angeln ist doof ! :-(


----------



## zander-ralf (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Moin Geruchsneutral,

man Junge ist das Dein Ernst?
Das ist aber wohl heute normal: wenn nicht spätestens nach dem 3. Versuch ein 20 kg Karpfen oder ein Meterhecht in die Kamera gehalten werden kann ist das "uncool" oder langweilig.
Ich glaube das einfach nicht! Jetzt ist wieder die dämliche Play-Station 'dran und das stumpfe Geballere geht wieder los... oder was?
Hast Du armes Menschenkind denn niemanden der Dir echt zeigt wie's geht? 
Traurig, traurig....... einfach nur traurig.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Solange unsere Flüsse mit Wasserkraftwerken jeden abwandernden Aal zu Welsfutter verarbeiten, solange werde ich die drei Aale, die ich im Jahr fange selber futtern. So haben sie wenigstens einen schnellen Tod und werden nicht bei lebendigen Leib zu Gulasch gehäckselt. Nachweißlich erreicht nicht ein einziger Aal aus dem Einzugsgebiet des Rheins das Meer...
Verzicht bringt also gar nix, nur dich um eine Gaumenfreude...
der Eisvogel


----------



## pfuitoifel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Geruchsneutral schrieb:


> Egal ob Aal oder Barsch, ob Rotaugen oder Brassen. Ich habe 2009 das erste Jahr den Angelschein, und nur einen richtig schönen Fangtag gehabt. Alle anderen Angelausflüge waren einfach nur mist. Meistens warf ich nur Futter rein in Wasser weil nichts beissen wollte und ich dann schon langeweile hatte. Zuckte die Feederrute dann mal, war es ein Ast der die Strömung hinunter trieb und sich in der Schnur verfing. Ich jedenfalls habe beschlossen dieses Jahr nicht mehr zum Fischen zu gehen. So schone ich dann die Fische die ich eh nicht fangen würde.
> Gruß Patrick
> 
> 
> Angeln ist doof ! :-(




Hallo Patrick,rund des Verzichts ist meiner Meinung nach der traurigste.Und ich kann dich sogar sehr gut verstehen,ich habe auch erst seit April 09 den Schein.Und es hat mindestens 10 Angeltage gebraucht,um wenigstens eine kleine Laube an den Haken zu bekommen.Ich habe es dann so gemacht,daß ich an einem kleinen stehenden Gewässern geangelt habe.Die Weißfische waren gerade mit dem Laichen beschäftigt,da war in den flachen und Ufernahen Bereichen richtig was los.Ich hab dann mit zwei Ruten mit Schwimmer gefischt,in unterschiedlichen Tiefen und immer etwas rumprobiert.Irgendwann hatte ich dann genau die richtige Tiefeneinstellung gefunden und hatte an diesem Tag rund 100
Lauben gefangen.Da lernte ich dann wie man Bisse erkennt und wann man anschlagen sollte.Und ab da klappte es dann immer besser mit dem Fangen.Ich hoffe,du machst nur eine Pause und versuchst es im Frühjahr wieder.Such dir einen kleinen Weiher und hab etwas Geduld und Zuversicht.Ich bin sicher,dann kriegst du auch den Bogen raus und fängst auch.

Petri Heil,
Manu


----------



## pfuitoifel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Entschuldigt bitte das OT-Posting,aber das mußte einfach sein.

@ Zanderralf:
Auch wenn ich gerne deine Beiträge lese und dich für einen erfahrenen Angler halte,dein Posting bezüglich des Jungen ist etwas daneben.Etwas mehr Mitgefühl bitte,hier ist ein junger Angelkollege in einer Not,da ist es wenig bis gar nicht hilfreich,ihn noch zu kritisieren.Kennst du ihn?Oder woher weißt du,daß er ne Playstation hat und darauf Ballerspiele spielt?Meiner Meinung nach solltest du versuchen Patrick aufzumuntern,ihn an deinem,sicher vorhandenen,reichen Schatz an Erfahrung teilhaben zu lassen.
Mit solchen Beiträgen wie deinem treibst du solche enttäuschten Jungs ja erst an die Playstation,die gibt wenigstens keine blöden Kommentare ab.

@ all:
Ich möchte alle hier bitten,wer die Möglichkeit hat und in der Nähe von Geruchsneutral wohnt und angelt,sollte ihn vielleicht mal zu ner Angeltour mitnehmen und ihm zeigen wie´s geht.Sind wir Kumpels oder sind wir es nicht???


----------



## C.K. (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Wunschgemäß habe ich eine Umfrage eingefügt. Ich hoffe es passt so.


Ansonsten bitte ich, beim Thema zu bleiben.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Servus,


Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Nachweißlich erreicht nicht ein einziger Aal aus dem Einzugsgebiet des Rheins das Meer...


Das stimmt nun aber auch wieder nicht! Sicherlich gibt es im Rheinsystem ne Menge Kraftwerke, aber es gibt durchaus auch noch Zuläufe ohne Kraftwerke und zudem einige Projekte, die die Aale oberhalb der Kraftwerke abfangen und im Rhein wieder aussetzen.
Klar - im Vergleich zu früher ist das nicht viel, aber das nicht ein einziger Aal das Meer erreicht ist auch falsch.


----------



## snofla (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

wenn wir ganz oben anfangen und die den  den Aal schonen wollen auf dessen Fang verzichten(Glasaalfischerei/Wasserkraft,Berufs/Nebenerwerbsfischerei) mache ich mit,ansonsten hab ich die schnauze voll immer als letztes Glied der Kette mir selbst in die Eier beissen zu müssen


----------



## Udo561 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hi,
sorry , ich kann da die Meinungen von einigen nicht verstehen.
Nur weil die " von Oben " nichts ändern mache ich auch nichts .
Wenn man immer so denken würde dann hätte sich in unserer Welt nicht viel verändert.
Wenn mir der Aal am Herzen liegt und ich ihn schützen möchte dann fange ich damit an und warte nicht darauf das sich " von Oben " etwas ändert.
Gruß Udo


----------



## snofla (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

tja Udo Meinungen sind nun mal  nicht immer gleich #h

warum soll das kleinste Rad am Wagen sich drehen |kopfkrat


----------



## jac (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



C.K. schrieb:


> Wunschgemäß habe ich eine Umfrage eingefügt. Ich hoffe es passt so.
> 
> 
> Ansonsten bitte ich, beim Thema zu bleiben.



Vielen Dank!
Genauso hatte ich mir das vorgestellt.#6


----------



## Ein_Angler (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Meine 20-30 Aale pro Jahre sind bestimmt keine rede wert, im Vergleich zu den Angulas (Baby Eels) die zum essen verarbeitet werden. Ich werde weiterhin auf Aal Ansitzen solange es sie gibt, denn ich bin in keiner weise für den Rückgang der Population verantwortlich.

Eher sind es folgende Sachen:
http://www.markys.com/caviar/customer/angulas-baby-eels/

http://www.kamakuraheart.org/world/no69_Spain3/L_Angulas.jpg


----------



## jac (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> sorry , ich kann da die Meinungen von einigen nicht verstehen.
> Nur weil die " von Oben " nichts ändern mache ich auch nichts .
> Wenn man immer so denken würde dann hätte sich in unserer Welt nicht viel verändert.
> ...



#r  Dem gibt es eigendlich nicht viel hinzuzufügen!

Wie oft schon hat in der Weltgeschichte ein kleines Rad damit angefangen ein komplettes Getriebe in Bewegung zu setzen?

Aber ein jeder mag seine Sichtweise und Gründe haben und diese auch offenlegen !


Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

ich schliesse mich der freiwilligen Schonung an

die wenigen Aale, die es (derzeit) noch gibt, muss ich nicht noch mit meinen Haken quälen

Aal war und ist lecker, aber es geht auch ganz gut ohne.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



jac schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> in den letzen Wochen sind immerwieder teils energisch geführte Diskussionen aufgekommen über das Für und Wieder einer Schonung unserer Aale.
> 
> ...




Trifft das eigentlich nicht für alle Fische zu? |kopfkrat

Da müssten wir unser Hobby ja komplett in Frage stellen!!! |uhoh:


----------



## zander-ralf (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Moin Pfuitoifel,

sicher habe ich etwas hart geschrieben, aber irgendwie wirken "Wattebäuschchen" meistens auch nicht so richtig. Glaube mir ich war 6 Jahre Jugendwart in einem sehr großen Angelverein. Wir haben in der Zeit mit 5 Jugendwarten eine Jugendgruppe von durchschnittlich 280 Jungen u. Mädchen betreut (ausgebildet). In 6 Jahre werden es auf jeden Fall über 1000 Kinder und Jugendliche gewesen sein. Wir haben auch alle die JULEIKA (Jugendleiterausbildung) gemacht.
Mein Beitrag hat eigentlich den tieferen Sinn, dass *hier* ein erfahrener Sportsfreund aus der Umgebung des Jungen sich angesprochen fühlt und vielleicht den Angelpaten macht.
Ich finde ein Versuch ist es wert, oder?

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## pfuitoifel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Trifft das eigentlich nicht für alle Fische zu? |kopfkrat
> 
> Da müssten wir unser Hobby ja komplett in Frage stellen!!! |uhoh:




Nee,meines Erachtens trifft das ganz und gar nicht auf alle Fischarten zu.Und für den Rückgang der Aalpopulation ist nicht zuletzt der Aal,bzw. seine Entwicklung maßgeblich.Der europäische Aal ist ein Auslaufmodell der Evolution.Eine Art,die sich den Luxus leistet,sich nur an einem eng begrenzten Flecken der Erde fortzupflanzen.Die Kontinentaldrift setzt dem europäischen Aal sowieso irgendwann ein Ende.Oder es gelingt dieser Art,sich irgendwann in alternativen Gewässern zu reproduzieren.Daran glaube ich aber nicht wirklich.Und ob der europäische Aal nächstes Jahr ausstirbt (und soweit ist es dann doch noch nicht),oder erst in zehntausend Jahren,in kosmischen Maßstäben ist das nur ein Wimpernschlag.
Wenn wir Menschen uns diesen Luxus leisten würden,uns nur in Fallingbostel,Tripstrill oder Schneckenfischbach fortzupflanzen,dann gäbe es uns auch nicht mehr,oder zumindest gäbe es dann nur ein paar Mitteleuropäer.Afrikaner,Chinesen und Indianer hätten den Weg in diese Käffer nie gefunden.Die Saurier konnten sich,wie Millionen anderer Lebensformen auch,nicht in die Gegenwart retten.Und das ohne den Fang derselben,ohne Wasserkraftwerke oder sonstige,von den Menschen verursachte Unbilden.Und keiner weiß,wieviele der heutigen Arten eine langfristige Zukunft haben.
Und es ist nur der europäische Aal,es gibt noch mehrere Aalarten,die nicht solche Laichwanderungen unternehmen,nach denen wird auch geangelt,trotzdem ist der amerikanische Aal nicht in dem Maße bedroht.
Und deswegen lasse ich mir meine Aale schmecken,solange mich der Gesetzgeber läßt.

@ zander-ralf:
war nicht böse gemeint,ich hab dir ne PN dazu geschickt.


----------



## Algon (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Ich halte einen Freiwillige Verzicht für sinnlos.
Wenn ich bzw. mehrere Leute z.B. jetzt kein Auto mehr fahren, steht mehr Benzin zur Verfügung und das Benzin wird billiger. Durch das billigere Benzin fahren dann Leute, denen die Umwelt egal ist, mit dem Auto auf´s Klo. 
Fazit: Die Umwelt wird nicht geschont, der Verbrauch nur verlagert. Ich habe mehr Nachteile und andere mehr Vorteile.  Das Einziege was ich davon hätte, wäre ein besseres Gewissen. So ist es auch mit dem Aal, den Aal den ich nicht fange hohlen sich dann Andere. Also, entweder Alle oder ......

MfG Algon


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> .Und für den Rückgang der Aalpopulation ist nicht zuletzt der Aal,bzw. seine Entwicklung maßgeblich.Der europäische Aal ist ein Auslaufmodell der Evolution.Eine Art,die sich den Luxus leistet,sich nur an einem eng begrenzten Flecken der Erde fortzupflanzen.Die Kontinentaldrift setzt dem europäischen Aal sowieso irgendwann ein Ende



....dann brauchen wir keinen Artenschutz, streicht alle Gesetze-denn in 5 Milliarden Jahre verbrutzelt uns eh die Sonne als roter Riese.


----------



## pfuitoifel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ....dann brauchen wir keinen Artenschutz, streicht alle Gesetze-denn in 5 Milliarden Jahre verbrutzelt uns eh die Sonne als roter Riese.



Deine Antwort ist zwar in letzter Konsequenz schlüssig,aber dennoch sehr platt.Und du hast eine Kleinigkeit übersehen,mein Posting bezog sich auf eine vorherige Aussage,bzw.die Frage "Trifft das nicht für alle Fische zu?". Und nein,meiner Meinung nacht trifft das nicht auf alle Fische zu,denn die anderen hier heimischen Fische machen beim Ablaichen lange nicht solch ein Gedöhns wie die Aale.
Und nun,lies es nochmal,denke mal darüber nach und schreibe dann etwas differenzierter,dann können wir hier wunderbar diskutieren.


----------



## Dart (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Solange unsere Flüsse mit Wasserkraftwerken jeden abwandernden Aal zu Welsfutter verarbeiten, solange werde ich die drei Aale, die ich im Jahr fange selber futtern. So haben sie wenigstens einen schnellen Tod und werden nicht bei lebendigen Leib zu Gulasch gehäckselt. Nachweißlich erreicht nicht ein einziger Aal aus dem Einzugsgebiet des Rheins das Meer...
> Verzicht bringt also gar nix, nur dich um eine Gaumenfreude...
> der Eisvogel


Dazu noch mal eine Frage, der Lachs wurde ja auch mit hohem Kostenaufwand wieder eingebürgert, wurden dafür Fischtreppen erbaut?
....und, werden diese Aufstiegshilfen von den Aalen nicht angenommen?
Zur Diskussion, eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung finde ich soweit ok...aber halt nur so lang man sich bewußt ist, das dadurch nüscht verändert wird und nur dem eigenen Seelenheil dient. Gründe wurden ja bereits ausreichend genannt.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Dart schrieb:


> Dazu noch mal eine Frage, der Lachs wurde ja auch mit hohem Kostenaufwand wieder eingebürgert, wurden dafür Fischtreppen erbaut?
> ....und, werden diese Aufstiegshilfen von den Aalen nicht angenommen?



Das dumme ist, dass sich fast alle Fische bei den Wanderungen an der stärksten Strömung orientieren. Und die geht nun mal von den Turbinen aus. Fischtreppen sind gut, aber kein allheilmittel.


----------



## pfuitoifel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Dart schrieb:


> Dazu noch mal eine Frage, der Lachs wurde ja auch mit hohem Kostenaufwand wieder eingebürgert, wurden dafür Fischtreppen erbaut?
> ....und, werden diese Aufstiegshilfen von den Aalen nicht angenommen?
> Zur Diskussion, eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung finde ich soweit ok...aber halt nur so lang man sich bewußt ist, das dadurch nüscht verändert wird und nur dem eigenen Seelenheil dient. Gründe wurden ja bereits ausreichend genannt.
> Gruss Reiner#h



Hallo Reiner,
zum Teil hast du Recht,die Aale nutzen die Fischtreppen beim AUFSTIEG auch,nicht jedoch beim ABSTIEG.Wenn sich die Aale zur Fortpflanzung Richtung Meer aufmachen,dann lassen sie sich,um Kräfte zu sparen,mit der Strömung treiben.Bis die dann mitkriegen,daß sie in eine Turbine gezogen werden,isses auch schon vorbei.
Ansonsten stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.
Gruß,
Manu


----------



## Dart (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Thx für die Info, das war mir bis dato nicht bewußt.
Reiner#h


----------



## jac (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Trifft das eigentlich nicht für alle Fische zu? |kopfkrat
> 
> Da müssten wir unser Hobby ja komplett in Frage stellen!!! |uhoh:



Das trifft für mein Verständniss genau auf die Fischarten zu die durch gezieltes Befischen bzw. durch Eingriffe in Ihren natürlichen Lebensraum in Ihrem Fortbestand bedroht sind. 
Und es ist hinreichend bekannt das dies nicht nur unseren Aal betrifft.
Unser Hobby deswegen in Frage zu stellen sehe ich keinesfalls als notwendig an. Es gibt soo viele nicht bedrohte Fische denen wir nachstellen können...... 

Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## N_S Dakota (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Aber Aber, :l

Als Mündiger Bürger sollte man jederzeit bereit 
sein das eigene Tun und Handeln in Frage zustellen ! 

Jedwehige Aktion zieht unwiederrruflich eine 
Reaktion auf sich ! 

Wenn wir also als Randgruppe die wir Angler nunmal bilden 
bereit sind, unser Handeln und unsere Belange, also auch 
unser Hobby, selbskritisch und Vorbehaltslos in Abwegung 
des Allgemeinwohls und des Naturschutzes in Frage zu stellen 
UND mittels dieses Prozesses eine fundierte und auch 
Vortragbare Meinung bilden - Wird im Umkehrschluß 
im Fall der Fälle, in dem wir, die Angler, Beistand oder
Rückhalt in der Bevölkerrung, der Bezirks oder 
der Ladersregierung erbitten,  zumindestens die Grundlage 
dafür geschaffen worden sein, daß man sich DORT,
in der Bevölkerung, der Komunal, Bezirks, oder Landesregierung 
gleichfalls Selbstkritisch und Vorbehaltlos mit unseren Belangen 
auseinandersetzt. in der Art & Weise, wie wir Angler es taten,
als die Diskusion eines Fangverbot für Angulia angulia auf dem 
Plan der Tagesordnung stand. 


ODA kurz : Wie es in den Wald hineinruft, so.....etc. P.P.  


ALSO natürlich müssen wir, die Angler, selbstkritisch das eigene
Hobby und jedwehige ernsthafte Frage die sich darauf bezieht 
betrachten als auch prüfen UND nicht mit platten Attitüden, 
schwachen Sprüchen oder oda ähnliche unqualifizierten Meinungen 
das geringe Politische Ansehen das uns als Randgruppe von Seiten 
der Öffentlichkeit zu gesprochen ist, zu nichte machen.........

Damit wolle ich nur sagen das die Eine oder Andere 
Bemerkung den Umweg über den Verstand machen 
sollte bevor sie über die Lippen tritt, damit wir uns 
nicht ins eigene Knie schießen. 

mfg


----------



## ohneLizenz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

lieber in mir als in der turbine


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Halte ich für Unfug. Es gibt den Aal in vielen unserer Flüsse ja nur noch weil er massenhaft von Angelvereinen, Zünften usw. besetzt wird. Wenn man ihn nicht mehr beangeln würde würde er auch nicht mehr besetzt und bald wäre er hier garnicht mehr zu finden.
Ich sehe die Aale immer noch lieber in Aufzuchtsbecken und dann in unseren Flüssen als wenn sie direkt in Glasaaldosen nach China gehen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Wenn mir der Aal am Herzen liegt und ich ihn schützen möchte dann fange ich damit an und warte nicht darauf das sich " von Oben " etwas ändert.


 

Amen !


Würde mich freuen wenn mein Sohn später och noch die Chance hat nen Aal zu fangen #h


----------



## Geruchsneutral (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Geruchsneutral,
> 
> man Junge ist das Dein Ernst?
> Das ist aber wohl heute normal: wenn nicht spätestens nach dem 3. Versuch ein 20 kg Karpfen oder ein Meterhecht in die Kamera gehalten werden kann ist das "uncool" oder langweilig.
> ...




Hallo Ralf,

ich habe das Jahr 2009 so ca. 60 mal geangelt. Und das meistens an der Ruhr und ein paar mal am Kemnader See in Bochum. Habe verschiedene Angeltechniken ausprobiert und habe schon versucht wenigstens einen Kormoran zu fangen um ihm den Fisch aus den Bauch zu schneiden den er ja besser fängt als ich !|bla:
Aber was wolltest du mir denn mit der PlayStation sagen ? Und auch dieses "armes Menschenkind" hättest du dir sparen können ! Das beste wäre doch einfach gewesen wenn du dich nicht zu meinem Text geäußert hättest oder ? Außerdem muss ich dir noch gestehen das ich Gewalt und Ballerspiele verabscheue. Und jetzt fällt mir gerade ein das es eigentlich total sinnlos ist, dir hier über mein leben zu erzählen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Geruchsneutral schrieb:


> Egal ob Aal oder Barsch, ob Rotaugen oder Brassen. Ich habe 2009 das erste Jahr den Angelschein, und nur einen richtig schönen Fangtag gehabt. Alle anderen Angelausflüge waren einfach nur mist. Meistens warf ich nur Futter rein in Wasser weil nichts beissen wollte und ich dann schon langeweile hatte. Zuckte die Feederrute dann mal, war es ein Ast der die Strömung hinunter trieb und sich in der Schnur verfing. Ich jedenfalls habe beschlossen dieses Jahr nicht mehr zum Fischen zu gehen. So schone ich dann die Fische die ich eh nicht fangen würde.
> Gruß Patrick
> 
> 
> Angeln ist doof ! :-(



Aller Anfang ist schwer, aber manchmal liegt der Fehler nicht nur bei den anderen (sprich Fischen...). Schau doch mal ob Dich nicht ein etwas erfahrener Angler mal mitnehmen kann, dann wird das sicher auch was mit den Fängen. Angeln hat eben auch ein bisschen was mit Erfahrung zu tun, ich glaube darauf wollte Ralf raus, und natürllich auch das einem die Fische eben nicht wie man es von den Medien suggeriert bekommt zu Massen in den Kescher hüpfen wenn man nur die neueste Technik probiert.

Dein 2. Posting in diesem Thread hättest Du Dir allerdings klemmen sollten, das ist auch nicht intelligenter als das von zander-ralf... #t


----------



## Dart (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Geruchsneutral schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> ich habe das Jahr 2009 so ca. 60 mal geangelt. Und das meistens an der Ruhr und ein paar mal am Kemnader See in Bochum. Habe verschiedene Angeltechniken ausprobiert und habe schon versucht wenigstens einen Kormoran zu fangen um ihm den Fisch aus den Bauch zu schneiden den er ja besser fängt als ich !|bla:
> Aber was wolltest du mir denn mit der PlayStation sagen ? Und auch dieses "armes Menschenkind" hättest du dir sparen können ! Das beste wäre doch einfach gewesen wenn du dich nicht zu meinem Text geäußert hättest oder ? Außerdem muss ich dir noch gestehen das ich Gewalt und Ballerspiele verabscheue. Und jetzt fällt mir gerade ein das es eigentlich total sinnlos ist, dir hier über mein leben zu erzählen. Weil du wirkst auf mich wie ein Schwachkopf !


Macht ma locker, und regelt das per p.n.:g
Du hast als Einsteiger an der Ruhr, ganz sicher ein Hardcoregewässer, ich war ca. 20 Jahre Mitglied im ASV. Bochum...habe dort Sternstunden (durch Erfahrung und Gewässerkenntnis erlebt) und jede Menge Frust verarbeitet.
Zurück zum Thema....auf der Strecke sieht man fast keine Aalangler mehr....die natürliche Selbstbeschränkung per FangNix:g


----------



## Geruchsneutral (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Sorry Jungs,

aber wenn ich soetwas lesen muss, dann ist es doch normal das ich als 32 Jähriger Junge den 46 Jährigen auch eine vernünftige antwort gebe oder ?

Aber jetzt ist dieses Thema für mich erledigt und ich sage Schwamm drüber.

Mann könnte das ja nochmal mit einer guten Flasche Bier bequatschen 

So und nun ist genug, ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Angeljahr 2010 !

Und rettet den Aal !!!

Gruß Patrick


----------



## jac (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hmmm, über 1200 Hits auf diesem Trööt und nur 66 Leute haben (bisher) eine Meinung. ;+

Ich hoffte eigendlich das sich mehr Angler für die Zukunft von einem unserer beliebtesten, bestschmeckensten, berüchtigsten und markantestem Zielfisch unserer heimischen Gewässer interessieren würden und entsprechend Stellung beziehen.


Wirklich schade! |gr:




Wie oft schon habe ich gelesen das darüber geschimpft und gemault wird das bei uns alles durch Regeln, Verbote und Gesetze begrenzt wird.  Scheinbar und aus nachlesbarem Grund scheint es hier bei Uns auch nicht anders zu funktionieren. Von Eigenverantwortung und dem kritischen überprüfen des eigenen Tuns scheinen leider viel zu wenige etwas wissen zu wollen. 
Die Argumente die hier für ein weiterbeangeln des Aal´s genannt wurden sind so schlecht das es schon fast lächerlich ist. Das einzige was da zum Vorschein kam war im Grunde die Aussage das all die Anderen für die Situation verantwortlich sind und der Mund nunmal näher am Teller dran ist als das Hirn. 

Nehmen wir mal an, das allseits beliebte Reh wäre von der Ausrottung bedroht. 
Nun würde die Jägerschaft mit großer Mehrheit dafür plädieren das aber dennoch weitergeschossen wird. Gründe dafür wären, das solange der böse Strassenverkehr so viele Rehe plattfährt man keine Veranlassung sehe auf diesen Spass und die Gaumenfreude zu verzichten.

Das ist nur mal ein beliebiges Beispiel aber wie viele von Euch würden sich dann über die Unvernunft und die Überheblichkeit der Waidmänner aufregen und denen einen Vogel zeigen?????

Ja ja,  ich weiß das ist alles nur sehr weit hergeholt und die anderen sind schuld, aber vieleicht denkt der ein oder andere nochmal über seine persönliche Verantwortung gegenüber unserer Umwelt nach.

Isch habe fertig!

Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



jac schrieb:


> Hmmm, über 1200 Hits auf diesem Trööt und nur 66 Leute haben (bisher) eine Meinung. ;+
> 
> Ich hoffte eigendlich das sich mehr Angler für die Zukunft von einem unserer beliebtesten, bestschmeckensten, berüchtigsten und markantestem Zielfisch unserer heimischen Gewässer interessieren würden und entsprechend Stellung beziehen.



das kann aber auch daran liegen das es schon öfters hier im Forum durchgekaut worden ist. Oder viele es einfach realistischer sehen, und wissen das man selber da eh nichts machen kann.



jac schrieb:


> Die Argumente die hier für ein weiterbeangeln des Aal´s genannt wurden sind so schlecht das es schon fast lächerlich ist. Das einzige was da zum Vorschein kam war im Grunde die Aussage das all die Anderen für die Situation verantwortlich sind und der Mund nunmal näher am Teller dran ist als das Hirn.


Es geht um "Freiwillig", und das ist sinnlos!!!
Übertriebenes Beispiel:
Du verzichtest "freiwillig" auf Aal, Dein Nachbar geht dann wieder öffters los weil wieder mehr Aal beist.
Wenn sich nicht alle daran halten (geht nur über ein Verbot) verlagert sich nur der Verbrauch.


MfG Algon


MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



jac schrieb:


> Nun würde die Jägerschaft mit großer Mehrheit dafür plädieren das aber dennoch weitergeschossen wird. Gründe dafür wären, das solange der böse Strassenverkehr so viele Rehe plattfährt man keine Veranlassung sehe auf diesen Spass und die Gaumenfreude zu verzichten.


falsches Beispiel, richtig wäre:
ein Paar Jäger jagen das Reh nicht mehr, aus von Dir genanten Gründen, und andere Jäger ballern weiterhin alles ab und jetz noch mehr. Was bringt das dem Jäger ( bzw.Tierwelt) der jetzt nicht mehr auf die Rehjagt geht?

MfG Algon


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> .....
> Wenn mir der Aal am Herzen liegt und ich ihn schützen möchte dann fange ich damit an und warte nicht darauf das sich " von Oben " etwas ändert.
> Gruß Udo



dem schließe ich mich an, und das beziehe ich nicht nur auf den Aalfang. Ich habe mir für 2010 ein Limit von 2 Aalen gesetzt , die ich entnehme um sie zu räuchern. Dies aber auch nur als "Beifang". Ich werde nicht mehr gezielt ansitzen.

Anmerkung:  dies ist meine alleinige Meinung für mich ganz allein zu diesem Thema. So werde ich es für mich handhaben. Ich habe mit dieser Aussage niemanden anders dazu aufgefordert, und werde auch jede andere Meinung akzeptieren. Und so erwarte ich es auch von anderen. 

Auch solltet ihr nicht den Aal mit Zander und Hecht gleich setzen, denn bei diesen Fischarten wird es solch ein Problem so schnell nicht geben, denn diese können vermehrt gezüchtet und danach besetzt werden, was beim Aal nicht möglich ist.

Und deswegen gehören die Nächte bei mir jetzt dem Zander und Hechtansitz.

Petri Heil
Daniel


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



jac schrieb:


> Die Argumente die hier für ein weiterbeangeln des Aal´s genannt wurden sind so schlecht das es schon fast lächerlich ist. Das einzige was da zum Vorschein kam war im Grunde die Aussage das all die Anderen für die Situation verantwortlich sind und der Mund nunmal näher am Teller dran ist als das Hirn.



Mein lieber Martin,
du startest hier eine Umfrage,das ist okay.Und damit stößt du eine Diskussion an,auch okay.Aber daß du die Meinung und Argumente derer,die anders denken als du,als "grottenschlecht" und "fast schon lächerlich" bezeichnest,das ist eine bodenlose Frechheit.Wenn du Andersdenkende hier diffamierst zeugt das von einer schlechten Kinderstube.Wer so engstirnig und intolerant ist wie du dich hier gibst,der sollte sich in Zukunft solche Themen sparen.Warum,so frage sicher nicht nur ich mich,fragst du nach der Meinung anderer,wenn du nur deine eigene gelten läßt?
Auch wenn du "fertig hast" erwarte ich dazu eine Stellungnahme von dir,die hoffentlich ohne Frechheiten daherkommt.

Gruß,
Manu


----------



## Barsch-Guru (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

@pfuitoifel

Recht hast du!

Alle die was hier rein posten und nicht der Meinung des TE sind, sind Schwachköpfe die sich keine Gedanken machen, oder wie? 

Die Sorte hab ich gern...


----------



## Dart (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Die Sorte hab ich gern...


Dito....|rolleyes
Manu, thx für die präzise, deutliche und dennoch höfliche Ansage.
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Barsch-Guru (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Dart schrieb:


> Dito....|rolleyes
> Manu, thx für die präzise, deutliche und dennoch höfliche Ansage.
> Greetz Reiner


 
Hab ich aus´m Knigge...


----------



## Dart (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Hab ich aus´m Knigge...


Eigentlich war mit Manu, @pfuiteufel gemeint:m
Der hat den Knigge auch#6
LG, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Andreas1984 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hallo,
Männer, macht doch mal locker...wie wollt ihr den Aal retten, wenn ihr euch schon gegenseitig angreift.

Ich selbst habe vor 6 Jahren noch auf Aal gefischt, habe auch gute Ergebnisse erzielt. Doch wenn ich nun höre, wie die Fangzahlen innerhalb von nur 6 Jahren geschrumpft sein sollen, dann haben wir schon fünf nach zwölf. Wir befinden uns in einem "Teufelskreis". Fang ich den Aal nicht, fängt in der Berufsfischer, fängt ihn der Berufsfischer nicht, fängt ihn der Kormoran, fängt ihn der Kormoran nicht, schwimmt er in die Wassermühlen...und jetzt??? Ich verstehe beide Parteien irgendwo...Die Einen, die vielleicht schon seit 50 Jahren den Aal befischen der vielleicht so ein bisschen das herz bildet.
Und die anderen widerum die sagen, wenn ich ihn nicht entnehme macht das sowieso ein anderer, oder der Fisch stirbt sowieso...also, wem will man denn nun recht geben?
Mit dem Zander wird das vielleicht bald ähnlich verlaufen.

Meine Meinung: Wir als Angler können die Aale nicht retten, wir können nur dafür sorgen, das sich dies vielleicht ein paar Jahre nach hinten verschiebt...und das ist schade ...

Grüße 
Andreas


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Nee,Knigge hab ich nicht,kannste "kniggen"
Aber Spaß beiseite,erstmal ein Dankeschön an euch,Dart und Barsch-Guru,für die moralische Unterstützung.Und den Knigge sollte man vielleicht als ebook so manchen Hobbykollegen per Mail zukommen lassen.

Grüße


----------



## Dart (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Andreas1984 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Wir als Angler können die Aale nicht retten, wir können nur dafür sorgen, das sich dies vielleicht ein paar Jahre nach hinten verschiebt...und das ist schade ...


Hi Andi
Selbst das wird uns, aus meiner Sicht, nicht gelingen...zumindest nicht durch freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung, die zwar edel ist...aber auch nicht mehr.
Als politische Lobby hätte man evt. minimale Chancen, den Untergang zu verhindern oder wenigstens zu verzögern, nur wir haben keine starken Interessensvertretungen.
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



jac schrieb:


> Hmmm, über 1200 Hits auf diesem Trööt und nur 66 Leute haben (bisher) eine Meinung. ;+
> 
> Ich hoffte eigendlich das sich mehr Angler für die Zukunft von einem unserer beliebtesten, bestschmeckensten, berüchtigsten und markantestem Zielfisch unserer heimischen Gewässer interessieren würden und entsprechend Stellung beziehen.
> 
> ...


Erstens wie oben schon gesagt,wurde das Thema schon ein paar mal behandelt besprochen.Zweitens kannst du nicht alle zwingen hier ihre Meinung kund zu tun,und ganz bestimmt wird keiner mehr auf irgend eins deiner Themen antworten die du in der Zukunft aufmachst wenn du alle als lächerlich hinstellst oder keine anderen Meinungen zulässt.#q


----------



## Andreas1984 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Dart schrieb:


> wir haben keine starken Interessensvertretungen.
> 
> Das ist wohl leider war...die haben wir beim kormoran nicht, die haben wir beim Berufsfischer nicht und eben auch hier...
> 
> ...


----------



## Gladiator (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

ich glaube auch dass eine freiwillige schonung von aalen nichts bringt wir angler fallen da nicht so ins gewicht wie die anderen hier schon aufgeführten aspekte wie glasaal-export, kraftwerke und berufsfischer


----------



## jac (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Weder habe ich meine eigene Meinung als die einzige glückseligmachende dargestellt, noch habe ich irgendjemand anderen als Schwachkopf bezeichnet. Auch habe ich keinen andersdenkenden in irgendeiner Weise diffamiert oder angegriffen, sondern lediglich die Argumentation leicht zynisch hinterfragt. 
Legt mir also bitte nichts in die Zeilen was ich nie geschrieben habe!

Lieber Manu,
mit welchen wirklich griffigen Argumente wurden den ein weiteres angeln auf den Aal bisher gerechtfertigt?
Ich habe schon mehrfach geschrieben und auch bestätigt das ich das größte Problem ebenfalls nicht bei uns Hobbyanglern sehe. Ist aber aus diesem Umstand heraus das eigene Tun und die Eigenverantwortung eines jeden gänzlich ausser Kraft gesetzt?
Ist es richtig wenn nur mit dem Finger auf andere gezeigt wird und jegliche Initiative die jeder für sich ausmachen kann abgeschaltet wird? Würde es dich persönlich hart treffen wenn Du ein paar Jahre auf den Aalfang verzichtest wenn Du im Gegenzug weißt das du das Dir mögliche getan hast um eine Art zu erhalten? Ich hoffe Du empfindest meine Fragen nicht als Frechheit sondern als das was sie sind. Einfache Fragen die einfache Antworten erfordern.

@all:
Nochmal zum genau lesen:::
ich respektiere eine jede Meinung die hier vorgetragen wird und beleidige auch niemanden. Es liegt mir fern hier andere anzugreifen. Das gebietet mir schon meine gute, sehr wohl genossene Kinderstube! Wem das so vorkommt oder verstanden wird bei dem entschuldige ich mich hiermit in aller Form!
Ich möchte hier einfach eine Diskussion ins Rollen bringen die vieleicht bei dem Ein oder Anderen ein Nachdenken auslöst.
Ich bin und war mir schon klar darüber das meine, in keinster Weise frechen Beiträge auch "lautere" Reaktionen erzeugen würden, aber das ist in jedem Thread so, das wenn einer anderer Meinung ist gleich versucht wird ein Feindbild daraus aufzubauen. Wenn aber keine "lauten" Wort fallen versinkt dieser Beitrag zu schnell im Forumsnirvana und keiner fühlt sich angesprochen.

Deswegen, reitet bitte nicht auf irgendwelchen meiner Formulierungen rum um vom eigendlichen Thema abzulenken sondern wiederlegt mit sachlichen Argumenten meine These damit ich auch umdenken kann. Vieleicht bin ich ja wirklich selber auf dem Holzweg. Bis dahin bleibe ich allerdings bei meiner Meinung und packe zu allererst an meine eigene Nase.

Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Dart schrieb:


> wir haben keine starken Interessensvertretungen.


und warum nicht? Weil ,ich zumindest, ganz andere Sorgen im Leben habe. Außerdem gibt es ganz Andere und wichtigere Sachen als den Aal, die einen persönlichen Einsatz erfordern würden. Klinkt zwar hard, ist aber so.

MfG Algon


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Bei solchen Themen wie diesem hier wird man nie alle unter einen Hut bringen.Nimm nur vier Leute,der erste mag keinen Aal.Der zweite mag auch keinen Aal,er ekelt sich sogar davor.Der dritte mag den Aal und der vierte auch.Dann fragst du nach einem freiwilligen Fangverzicht.Der erste Angler sagt,"ja klar,da mach ich mit,ich mag den Aal ja nicht".Der zweite sagt "bloß keinen Fangverzicht,der Aal muß ausgerottet werden,wenn ich so ein Schlangenvieh am Haken hab dann bekotz ich mich".Der dritte sagt "jawoll,ich verzichte,daß es den Aal auch weiterhin in unseren Flüssen gibt" und der vierte meint "jetzt schnell noch ein paar Aale fangen,jeder könnte der letzte sein".
Wer hat jetzt recht?Meiner Meinung nach hat da jeder Recht,jeder kann sein Handeln begründen.
Und solange kein Gesetz existiert das die Aale schützt,so lange ist das auch in Ordnung und ich muß auch die Meinungen der Andersdenkenden respektieren.Und das Gesetz,bzw.die Gewässerverordung sagt ganz klar,daß maßie,nicht geschützte Fische zu entnehmen sind.
Und trotz allem würde ich das Aussterben dieser Fischart sehr bedauern.


----------



## Dart (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Andreas1984 schrieb:


> Dart schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wir haben keine starken Interessensvertretungen.
> ...


----------



## jac (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Dart schrieb:


> Hi Andi
> Selbst das wird uns, aus meiner Sicht, nicht gelingen...zumindest nicht durch freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung, die zwar edel ist...aber auch nicht mehr.
> Als politische Lobby hätte man evt. minimale Chancen, den Untergang zu verhindern oder wenigstens zu verzögern, nur wir haben keine starken Interessensvertretungen.
> Greetz Reiner




Warum nicht? Laut Wikipedia sind es rund 5Mio Menschen allein in Deutschland  die mehr oder weniger regelmäßig angeln. Ein Teil davon ist in Vereinen und Verbänden organisiert. Warum sollen wir nicht gemeinsam etwas erreichen können?  Klar gibt es vieles was nicht zu ändern ist, aber es gibt sicherlich einiges was zu verbessern ist. Das geht aber nur wenn man gemeinsam versucht das Thema anzuschieben. 



Dieses Forum ist wohl eines der größten Angler-Foren in Deutschland wenn nicht gar in Europa. Stellt Euch vor wir würden zusammen mit den Betreibern einen freiwilligen Verzicht auf den Aalfang erklären und dieses auch nach Aussen und in den Medien kundtun. Denkt Ihr das würde auf Unverständniss oder Ablehnung stossen? Ich bin mir sicher das damit auch der Druck auf Verbände und Politik größer würde um bald eine taugliche Regelung auf den Weg zu bringen.

Entschuldigung, die Phantasie geht mit mir durch!

Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



jac schrieb:


> Lieber Manu,
> mit welchen wirklich griffigen Argumente wurden den ein weiteres angeln auf den Aal bisher gerechtfertigt?
> Ich habe schon mehrfach geschrieben und auch bestätigt das ich das größte Problem ebenfalls nicht bei uns Hobbyanglern sehe. Ist aber aus diesem Umstand heraus das eigene Tun und die Eigenverantwortung eines jeden gänzlich ausser Kraft gesetzt?
> Ist es richtig wenn nur mit dem Finger auf andere gezeigt wird und jegliche Initiative die jeder für sich ausmachen kann abgeschaltet wird? Würde es dich persönlich hart treffen wenn Du ein paar Jahre auf den Aalfang verzichtest wenn Du im Gegenzug weißt das du das Dir mögliche getan hast um eine Art zu erhalten? Ich hoffe Du empfindest meine Fragen nicht als Frechheit sondern als das was sie sind. Einfache Fragen die einfache Antworten erfordern.



Hallo Martin,
meine Argumente hab ich bereits genannt,für mich sind sie schlüssig.Und wie in meinem letzten Posting nochmal geschrieben bin ich der Überzeugung,daß es hier richtig oder falsch gibt.Jede Medaille hat zwei Seiten,und selbst diese zwei reichen bei diesem Thema nicht aus.Viel eher haben wir es mit einem Fußball zu tun,einem mit den vielen putzigen,schwarzen und weißen Flecken.Und jeder Flecken stellt eine andere Sichtweise der Dinge dar.Und genauso kontrovers wird ein solches Thema auch diskutiert.
Ich für meinen Teil möchte aber nur meine Meinung hier vortragen,keinesfalls aber andere Boardies "missionieren".
Und was mich störte war nicht die Tatsache,daß du mit mir nicht einer Meinung bist,sondern daß du schriebst, (auch) meine Argumente seien "schlecht" und "fast lächerlich".
Doch glaube ich dir gerne daß du das nicht so meintest,wie ich es aufgefasst habe,darum von meiner Seite aus Schwamm drüber.

Gruß,
Manu


----------



## hans albers (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



> Und solange kein Gesetz existiert
> das die Aale schützt,so lange ist das auch in Ordnung
> und ich muß auch die Meinungen der Andersdenkenden respektieren.
> Und das Gesetz,bzw.die Gewässerverordung sagt ganz klar,
> daß maßie,nicht geschützte Fische zu entnehmen sind.


moin...

viellleicht wären selbst auferlegte beschränkungen,
der  erste schritt zu so einem gesetz..?

man kann es auch so sehen

ausserdem heisst ,nur weil ein gesetz noch nicht besteht,
dass man sich nicht für eine bedrohte tierart einsetzen sollte.

leider löst das das aal problem nicht , 
da muss man andere geschütze fahren.

GREETZ 
LARS


----------



## jac (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> meine Argumente hab ich bereits genannt,für mich sind sie schlüssig.Und wie in meinem letzten Posting nochmal geschrieben bin ich der Überzeugung,daß es hier richtig oder falsch gibt.Jede Medaille hat zwei Seiten,und selbst diese zwei reichen bei diesem Thema nicht aus.Viel eher haben wir es mit einem Fußball zu tun,einem mit den vielen putzigen,schwarzen und weißen Flecken.Und jeder Flecken stellt eine andere Sichtweise der Dinge dar.Und genauso kontrovers wird ein solches Thema auch diskutiert.
> Ich für meinen Teil möchte aber nur meine Meinung hier vortragen,keinesfalls aber andere Boardies "missionieren".
> Und was mich störte war nicht die Tatsache,daß du mit mir nicht einer Meinung bist,sondern daß du schriebst, (auch) meine Argumente seien "schlecht" und "fast lächerlich".
> ...



Ich glaube wir könnte Freunde werden den im Grunde haben wir uns schon richtig verstanden, oder? 
Abbuzze und weider!

Grüße nach Regensburg!
Martin


----------



## N_S Dakota (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Andreas1984 schrieb:


> Dart schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wir haben keine starken Interessensvertretungen.
> ...


----------



## Dart (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



N_S Dakota schrieb:


> [QUOTE;2784058]
> und würd denen ,
> vor allem aber für mich und dem Aalbestand ,
> regelmäßig , für ca. 21 biß ungefähr 28 Tage im Jahr
> die Turbinen ABSCHALTEN !


Kannst du das mal näher erklären, gibt es ein konkretes Zeitfenster, in dem ein Großteil der Aale abwandert, und hast du für die zuständigen Staustufen im Verlauf, schon einen sinnvollen Zeitplan zur Abschaltung?|bigeyes


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



N_S Dakota schrieb:


> Andreas1984 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da wird auch keiner Arbeitslos und nix !
> ...


----------



## N_S Dakota (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

@ Algon 

Es ist keine Schande nicht zu wissen 
welche Bedeutung das Wort amortisieren 
in sich trägt ! 


Es ist aber eine Schande das Du fauler 
Mensch nicht selbst mal den Begriff 
googelst bevor Du mir mit deinem 
Blablablub auf den Nerv gehst ! 

Du mußt schon boxen können 
bevor das Du dich in den Ring stellst !


----------



## Barsch-Guru (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



N_S Dakota schrieb:


> @ Algon
> 
> Es ist keine Schande nicht zu wissen
> welche Bedeutung das Wort amortisieren
> ...


 
Vor meinem geistigen Auge sehe ich schon was da kommen wird...

...es wird sich da ein Schriftzug unter deinem Avatar zeigen der wohl nichts gutes verheißt...


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



N_S Dakota schrieb:


> Es ist aber eine Schande das Du fauler
> Mensch nicht selbst mal den Begriff
> googelst bevor Du mir mit deinem
> Blablablub auf den Nerv gehst !


da du ja anscheinend über die Amortisation, von Maschinen die einem starken Verschleiß unterliegen, bescheid weißt, gebe ich mich geschlagen. Und danke für "Du fauler Mensch".
Edit: Woher kennst Du die Kosten/Nutzungs Rechnung von einem Wasserkraftwerk?
MfG Algon


----------



## Dart (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Vor meinem geistigen Auge sehe ich schon was da kommen wird...
> 
> ...es wird sich da ein Schriftzug unter deinem Avatar zeigen der wohl nichts gutes verheißt...


Eine verwirrte Seele die ihrer Bestimmung mit Meilenstiefeln voran eilt.|rolleyes


----------



## N_S Dakota (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Wat meinste ? 

Wenn wat vor hundert Jahren gebaut wurde ! 

Und meinet wegen erst seit 25 Jahren Gewinn !!!!

erziehlt , braucht der Mensch nur noch wenig 

des ökonomischen Sachverstandes um begreifen 

zu können wo der Hase im Pfeffer liegt ! 


Die Wassermühlen sind Jahrzente lang schon 

reine Kapitalertragsmaschine ( Goldesel ) !


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Und deswegen schalten die Betreiber die Dinger ab, weil amortisiert sind sie ja schon, und Geld verdienen ist doof.

Du sagst auch zu Deinem Chef: Nee, Weihnachtsgeld brauche ich nicht, habe meine Geschenke schon gekauft. Ja nee, is klar...

Aus Spaß schaltet doch keiner so eine Anlage ab mit der er Geld verdient wenn sie läuft? Wie naiv ist das denn?


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



N_S Dakota schrieb:


> Wat meinste ?
> 
> Wenn wat vor hundert Jahren gebaut wurde !
> 
> ...


Woher weißt Du was so ein Kraftwerk im Jahr an Wartung  und Reparatur kostet?

MfG Algon


----------



## Dart (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Sorry für OT
Ernie, falls du hier wieder mal reinclickst....habe verstanden


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Algon schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du was so ein Kraftwerk im Jahr an Wartung  und Reparatur kostet?


Ist letztlich doch völlig egal... immerhin lässt sich offiziell nachlesen, dass z.B. die Moselkraftwerke jedes Jahr rund 60 Mio. Euro *GEWINN* einfahren. Und im Gewinn sind bekanntlich schon die Kosten enthalten...

Es gibt im Übrigen schon Projekte, wo die Kraftwerke bei den Aalwanderungen ganz abgeschaltet werden, oder im sog. "fischfreundlichen Betrieb" (maximale Flügelstellung bei langsamerer Rotation) gefahren werden.
Nur so genau lässt sich das mit der Aalwanderung leider immer noch nicht vorhersagen.
Hinzu kommen dann ja auch noch die Lachs-Wanderung, Meerneunaugen-Wanderung, Maifisch-Wanderung und dann noch sämtlich Mitteldistanz-Wanderer wie Barben, Nasen, etc...


----------



## N_S Dakota (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Wenn ich schon frage ! - *wat meinste ?
*
dann erfrage ich doch erst mal eine Antwort, 
oda meinet wegen eine Mutmaßung, 
auf Grundlage der zur Debatte frei gestellten 
Informationen die biß zu diesem Punkt 
bereits bekannt sind...


Die Dinger sind teils noch aus 
Kaiser Wilhelm´s Zeiten 
und Wasser fließt ständig, 
Tag und Nacht , Sommer wie Winter 
bei Sonne , Regen , und Schnee ? 

Also bitte......


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ist letztlich doch völlig egal... immerhin lässt sich offiziell nachlesen, dass z.B. die Moselkraftwerke jedes Jahr rund 60 Mio. Euro *GEWINN* einfahren. Und im Gewinn sind bekanntlich schon die Kosten enthalten...


hast Du mal einen Link für mich? 

MfG Algon


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Also - ich habe auf der ersten Seite ALLES gesagt, was ich zum Thema Aal - Selbstbeschränkung zu sagen hatte!

Nach Blick auf meine 2010´er Rheinkarte ist das Limit pro Fangtag bei 3 Aalen am Rhein in NRW - und daran werde ich mich auch gerne halten!(...wird nicht schwer, da ich dieses Limit noch NIE erreicht - bzw. ausgeschöpft habe und mich auch teilweise schon selbst beschränke, in dem ich nicht alles mitnehme und mir durchaus auch manchmal ein Aal aus den Händen flutscht - das ist schon eine freiwillige Selbst-Beschränkung - aber komplett auf den Aal verzichten werde ich nicht, da ich ihn geräuchert einfach zu gerne esse!).

Wer den Aal gerne komplett schützen mag, der soll dies auch einfach so machen!

Ich denke trotzdem, dass die auf der ersten Seite genannten Verursacher der Aal-Probleme deutlich mehr für den Aal tun könnten, als wir alle zusammen!

Natürlich kann auch jeder Einzelne etwas tun, aber meine Aussage zu dem Thema ist nun erschöpfend dargestellt!

Ernie


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> und mir durchaus auch manchmal ein Aal aus den Händen flutscht - das ist schon eine freiwillige Selbst-Beschränkung - aber komplett auf den Aal


freiwillig? ich könnte mich jedes mal in den Ar... beißen.:q

MfG Algon


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hehe!

Nein, wenn es ein Kleiner ist, der gerade das Maß hat und der den Haken locker weit vorne im Maul hat, dann "flutscht" der mir durchaus mal aus den Händen!

Aber ich weiß, was Du meinst, denn ich habe auch unfreiwillig schon so einigen guten Aalen hinterher geschaut, weil ich mal wieder keine Lust hatte, meinen Kescher völlig einzusauen!

Aber da kommt der Sportsgeist zum Tragen und wenn der Aal mir geschickt entwischt, dann bete ich für ihn, dass er es bis zur Sargasso-See schafft & viel viel Spaß & viele viele Nachkommen hat!


Petri!

E.


----------



## Jose (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

wie schön, dass wir Angler uns so einig sind.
vor allem im AB.
schaut ihr hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=173924


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

@ Jose:

Ja, aber das ist ja gerade das Tolle am Board, dass man auch unter Anglern ganz unterschiedliche Meinungen haben & leben kann!

Es gibt ja schließlich auch ein festes Forum für Fischrezepte hier drin, mit denen viele Kollegen so rein garnichts anfangen können, oder??? *grins*


Ernie

PS:

Ich hoffe, dieses Jahr vor Juli den ersten Aalfang dort posten zu können!

E.


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dieses Jahr vor Juli den ersten Aalfang dort posten zu können!


April Ernie, April.

MfG Algon


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

...von mir aus gerne!

Wenn´s nicht zu kalt ist, dann lade ich Dich herzlich zu einer Aal- & Welsnacht nach Köln ein!

Verpflegung kommt von mir!

E.


----------



## Algon (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...von mir aus gerne!
> 
> Wenn´s nicht zu kalt ist, dann lade ich Dich herzlich zu einer Aal- & Welsnacht nach Köln ein!
> 
> ...


 
ne, lass mal, das wäre ja so als wenn man zum Skifahren in die Karibik fährt.:q 

MfG Algon


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



jac schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir könnte Freunde werden den im Grunde haben wir uns schon richtig verstanden, oder?
> Abbuzze und weider!
> 
> Grüße nach Regensburg!
> Martin



Jepp,warum auch nicht?Jedenfalls hätten wir uns ne Menge zu erzählen,diskutieren klappt auch.Es kommt halt immer auf die Umstände des Kennenlernens an.Übrigens,die Eifel find ich auch schön.Ich bin gebürtig aus Bad Kreuznach.

Halt die Wurst hoch!!!


----------



## boot (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

ja, ich fische nicht mehr gezielt auf Aal!und das mache ich schon 3 Jahre dafür fische ich auf Zander.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Ich fische nicht auf Aal, weil mich diese art der Angelei nicht interessiert und ich ohnehin finde, dass es von diesem Fisch sowieso schon zu wenige gibt.

Die Idee einer freiwilligen organisierten Selbstbeschränkung finde ich völlig beknackt. Da gibt es andere Möglichkeiten und Wege auf die Misere aufmerksam zu machen. Warum Aale z.B. in Stillgewässer besetzt werden müssen ist mir ein Rätsel.

Übrigens "den" Angler mit einer definierten Meinungs- und Interessenlage, den gibt es nicht. Es gibt allein hier im Board genügend Leute mit denen ich ums verrecken nicht einer Meinung sein möchte. Von daher ist die Idee "gemeinsam" etwas zu bewegen wollen, zwar nett, aber dazu müßte erstmal klar sein in welche Richtung und mit welchem Ziel.

Andererseits, zöge man die "Price-Gleichung" zu rate, dann würde schnell deutlich, das auch ein Verzicht Einzelner der Gesamtheit nützt.


----------



## Gardenfly (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Übrigens "den" Angler mit einer definierten Meinungs- und Interessenlage, den gibt es nicht. Es gibt allein hier im Board genügend Leute mit denen ich ums verrecken nicht einer Meinung sein möchte. Von daher ist die Idee "gemeinsam" etwas zu bewegen wollen, zwar nett, aber dazu müßte erstmal klar sein in welche Richtung und mit welchem Ziel.



und deshalb kann uns der NABU und ähnliche dauernd in die Pfanne hauen.


----------



## Kretzer83 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Jose schrieb:


> wie schön, dass wir Angler uns so einig sind.
> vor allem im AB.
> schaut ihr hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=173924



Bleibt bitte in diesem Thread :r und angelt auf Aal, oder auch nicht. Mit oder ohne Stahl aber spamt nicht das ganze AB zu!


----------



## pfuitoifel (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

@ Kretzer83:
Was willst du hier mitteilen?Ich kenne dein Problem nicht,doch wenn du dich deutlicher artikulierst,dann kann dir vielleicht geholfen werden.

@ gardenfly:
Gehts es dir um den Aal oder den Nabu?Meinst du denn,die Mitglieder und Sympathisanten des Nabu (und ähnlichen Organisationen) wären sich immer und in allem einig?Dann hast du noch nicht weit genug über den Tellerrand hinausgesehen.Und überall,wo mehrere Menschen zusammen sind,wirst du auf unterschiedliche Meinungen treffen.Und dadurch werden auch wir Angler nicht verwundbarer,sondern eher glaubwürdiger.Aber nur wenn es uns gelingt Argumente zu liefern,die natürlich nicht alle mittragen können.
Um beim Thema Aal zu bleiben,da ich nur im Donaubereich angele kann ich zwangsläufig nicht die selbe Meinung vertreten wie die Angler an Rhein oder Elbe.Die Donau mündet nämlich nicht,wie Rhein oder Elbe,in die Nordsee,sondern ins schwarze Meer.Die Aale in der Donau sind nur durch Besatzmaßnahmen hierhergekommen (sonst würden ja auch im schwarzen Meer Glasaale gefangen),und werden es wohl auch nie aus eigener Kraft mehr ins "Schlafzimmer",der Sargassosee,schaffen.Also können sich die Aale aus dem Donaueinzugsgebiet auch nicht reproduzieren.Aus diesem Grunde wäre ein Aalfangverzicht eine Maßnahme,die absolut ins Leere laufen würde,alleine schon aus geographischen Gegebenheiten.
Und würde ich als Donauangler nun einen Aalfangverzicht befürworten,den aber nur an Rhein und Elbe und den dazugehörigen Flüssen,dann würden sich ganz sicher wieder irgendwelche Schreihälse finden,die mir hier "Doppelmoral" unterstellten.Bei allen anderen heimischen Fischarten,die irgendwie bedroht sind,würde ich mich ohne zu zögern einer Fangbeschränkung anschließen,doch gerade beim Aal macht das für mich keinen Sinn.Und das hängt ursächlich an dem etwas exzentrisch anmutenden Paarungsverhalten des Aals.
Und solange der Nabu den Aal nicht dazu bringt,bei der Wahl des Paarungsplatzes nicht so wählerisch zu sein,solange habe ich immer ein Argument für mein Handeln.
Und nun möchte ich jeden der kann höflich dazu auffordern,
die hier von mir angeführten Gründe zu widerlegen,mich zu überzeugen,daß ich falsch liege.Dann bin ich auch gerne bereit,meine Meinung zu revidieren.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hi,


pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Um beim Thema Aal zu bleiben,da ich nur im Donaubereich angele kann ich zwangsläufig nicht die selbe Meinung vertreten wie die Angler an Rhein oder Elbe....
> Und würde ich als Donauangler nun einen Aalfangverzicht befürworten,den aber nur an Rhein und Elbe und den dazugehörigen Flüssen,dann würden sich ganz sicher wieder irgendwelche Schreihälse finden,die mir hier "Doppelmoral" unterstellten.


Absolut - immerhin könnte man die ganze Donau-Story auch ganz anders auslegen:
Es gibt also offenbar mehr als nur eine handvoll Aale in der Donau. Wäre das dann nicht eventuell auch eine Art Reserve für die Aalpopulation? Sollte man dann nicht hingehen und die Aale der Donau einfangen und unterhalb Iffezheim wieder im Rhein aussetzen? 
Ob ich die Aale nun aus Luxemburg an den Rhein bringe, oder von (einem zentralen Sammelpunkt an) der Donau ist wohl auch nicht mehr der große Kostenfaktor.
Letztlich taugt JEDER tote Aal nicht mehr zur Reproduktion - wo er dabei stirbt ist unerheblich. Wenn man was tun will, kann jeder auch jederzeit und überall damit anfangen. Und wie bei jedem Anfang muss man ja nicht gleich die perfekte Endlösung präsentieren können.

Meine Meinung... :g



Btw. Im Baden-Württemberg gibt es derzeit Überlegungen den Blankaalfang bzw. deren Verwertung für die Berufsfischerei komplett zu untersagen. 
In anderen Ländern hat man das Schonmaß erhöht oder eine Höchstfangmenge eingeführt. An Lahn, Sauer und Mosel gibt es inzwischen Aalprojekte mit wissenschaftlicher Begleitung, um die abwandernden Blankaale vor den Turbinen zu retten (siehe dazu auch hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2770411#post2770411).
Es tut sich doch was... zwar langsam und keinesfalls so umfassend wie es nötig wäre, aber Stück für Stück.


----------



## jac (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hallo Manu,

muß jedes Handeln und Tun immer bis ins letzte Detail sinnvoll und wirtschaftlich vertretbar sein?
Ist es sinnvoll tausende Liter Milch auf einen Acker zu kippen? Die Milch wird deswegen nicht unmittelbar wertvoller, aber es macht aufmerksam! Es erreicht, das sich mehr Leute Gedanken um das Thema machen und sensibilisiert werden.
Genau das kannst auch Du tun. Vorbild sein, aufmerksam machen! Und später freust Du Dich wenn Du als Senior mit einem Steppke an der Seite an der Donau stehst und Ihm erzählst das Du vor vielen Monden erlebt hast wie tausende Angler in Eigeninitiative eine weitere Befischung der Aale abgelehnt haben (_daran wirst Du dich eher und stolzer erinnern als an den einen Happen Räucheraal den Du am Donnerstag abend während der Tagesschau verspeist hast_).
Dadurch und die daraus entstandenen Konsequenzen haben sich die Aalbestände nachhaltig erholt und einbegrenztes Befischen sei wieder erlaubt. 
Und dann zeigst Du dem Knirps wie der Alte Manu einen feinen Aal aus dem Wasser kurbelt.#6

Nun sag noch das wäre keine gute Vorstellung......

Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## pfuitoifel (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Absolut - immerhin könnte man die ganze Donau-Story auch ganz anders auslegen:
> Es gibt also offenbar mehr als nur eine handvoll Aale in der Donau. Wäre das dann nicht eventuell auch eine Art Reserve für die Aalpopulation? Sollte man dann nicht hingehen und die Aale der Donau einfangen und unterhalb Iffezheim wieder im Rhein aussetzen?
> ...



Deine Bemühungen in allen Ehren,aber diese Lösung taug ähnlich viel,wie wenn du den Herrn RWE bittest die Wasserkraftwerke zu demontieren,du dich aber im Gegenzug bereit erklärst,rund um die Uhr im Hamsterrad zu laufen und nen Dynamo anzutreiben.Willste die Aale erster Klasse in die Sargassosee fliegen? 
Es beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab,der Aal ist ein,zugegebener Maßen wohlschmeckendes,evolutionäres Auslaufmodell.


----------



## Gardenfly (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

@pfuitoifel,
mir geht es um den Aal- klar wird ein Verzicht aller Angler alleine nicht den Aal retten aber selbst das bekommen wir nicht hin (siehe fast jedes Aal-Thema im Board). 
Siehe mal in den NABU-Foren -da sind alle einer Meinung, sollte es einer mal nicht sein, bekommt er von einen der Mods einen Hinweis (Befehl ?) und schon schreibt der was die Nabu-Schaft hören will, klar ist das keine Meinungsfreiheit, aber sie bekommen von der Politik eher was sie wollen.


----------



## Ollek (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Nur mal so am Rande..eine sehr "geheime" abstimmung...interessant wer da alles so bei anderen Themen oft Wasser predigt und doch Wein säuft bei der frage ob gefährdete Arten ihm vom Prinzip "Egal" sind.(auch wenns nur die Diskussion darum ist)

Gruss


----------



## pfuitoifel (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hallo Martin,
ein wirklich schönes Szenario,daß du da beschreibst.Einzig,es entspricht nicht meiner Überzeugung.Da mag mich auch mancher für einen Querkopf halten,ich mache halt einfach nichts,was nicht meiner Überzeugung oder geltendem Recht entspricht.Und mit Recht und Gesetz ist das auch so ne Sache,da halte ich mich auch nur solange dran,wie ich es vor mir selber vertreten kann.Andernfalls neige ich auch zu zivilem Ungehorsam.Und ich ziehe wirklich den Hut vor euch allen,die bemüht sind etwas für die Erhaltung des Aals zu tun.Einzig,es ist nicht meins.
Doch freue ich mich über jeden Idealisten der sich für seine Ziele einsetzt.Auch habe ich großen Respekt vor (jetzt den Kopf einziehen,die Steine fliegen gleich) den Leuten vom NaBu und Greenpeace und ähnlichen Organisationen,auch wenn ich deren Zielsetzung nicht teilen will/kann.


----------



## Onkel Tom (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hi Manu,

ich will deine Meinung nicht wiederlegen oder hier irgendjemanden missionieren. Aber ich gebe mal einen ganz anderen Denkansatz.

Du schreibst, ein Verzicht auf den Aalfang in der Donau würde nicht viel Sinn ergeben, da der Aal von dort aus, nicht auf natürliche Weise, zu seinen Laichplätzen kommen kann. Diese Tatsache scheint auf den ersten Blick durchaus schlüssig und trifft neben der Donau auch auf unzählige andere deutsche Gewässer zu. Man denke nur an die reichlich vorhandenen Seen, Weiher, Kiesgruben usw. ohne Abwandermöglichkeiten. Auch in meiner Region unseres Landes gibt es viele solcher Gewässer.

Nun beklagen viel Angler das es den Aalen schlecht geht und es werden Möglichkeiten diskutiert, wie man die Situation verbessern kann.

Nun frage ich dich und natürlich auch jeden anderen der hier liest, ist es nicht des Anglers (dem der Fortbestand des Aales ernsthaft am Herzen liegt) Aufgabe, an verantwortlicher Stelle (z.B. in Vereinen) darauf hinzuweisen, dass auf einen Aalbesatz in Gewässern, aus denen er nicht auf natürliche Weise abwandern kann, zukünftig komplett verzichtet werden sollte. Ist euch bewusst, welchen Umfang eine solche Entscheidung auf den Aalbestand haben könnte. Ich kenne leider keine genauen Zahlen, aber es müssen doch jedes Jahr TONNEN von Jungaalen sein, die hier in Deutschland in Gewässer geschmissen werden, in denen von vorne herein fest steht, dass von dort kein Aal zu Reproduktion beitragen wird. Jeder einzelne dieser Aale ist dem natürlichen Kreislauf entnommen und fehlt letztendlich für die Arterhaltung. Ist es so schwer als Angler zu sagen:

„Ich beangle den Aal nun nicht mehr in Gewässern aus denen er nicht Abwandern kann und unterstütze somit nicht mehr diesen fragwürdigen Besatz!“

Ich bin mir natürlich darüber im klaren, dass eine solche Entscheidung tiefe Einschnitte bedeuten würde und das wohl so mancher kaum noch Aale fangen würde, aber eine solche Maßname würde ich als deutliches Signal der Angler verstehen und sie hätte wohl allemal stärkere Auswirkungen als die Einführung einer Schonzeit im Winter oder eine leichte Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes.

Das dann zwar immer noch die Probleme mit Wasserkraftwerken, Glasaalfang und starker kommerzieller Befischung bestehen ist mir natürlich auch bewusst. Es sollte auch nur mal ein Gedankengang sein, der zeigen sollte, das wir auch als Angler größeres bewirken könnten, wenn wir denn wollen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Sorry,
aber ich habe hier versucht mit Argumenten und Beispielen aufzuwarten. Haarsträubende Vergleiche und Denunzierung habe ich bewusst vermieden. In sofern finde ich Dein Statement äußerst schwach...


pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Deine Bemühungen in allen Ehren,aber diese Lösung taug ähnlich viel,wie wenn du den Herrn RWE bittest die Wasserkraftwerke zu demontieren,du dich aber im Gegenzug bereit erklärst,rund um die Uhr im Hamsterrad zu laufen und nen Dynamo anzutreiben.Willste die Aale erster Klasse in die Sargassosee fliegen?


Ehrlich gesagt ne ziemlich dämliche Frage. Natürlich nicht - es würde ganz einfach reichen, sie hinter die letzte Turbine (Iffezheim) zu bringen.

Fakt ist, dass "der Herr RWE" längst gebeten worden ist, seine Kraftwerke abzuschalten/ umzubauen/ abzubauen und dies auch tut. Tatsächlich hat man in den vergangenen Jahren in der Richtung unglaublich viel bewegen können - man denke nur an die ganzen Fischtreppen die zum Aufstieg gebaut wurden. Nicht umsonst werden schon seit Jahren einige Anlagen bei den herbstlichen Hochwasserwellen abgeschaltet oder laufen reduziert. 
Und warum tut "der Herr RWE" das alles? Sicherlich nicht, weil er dadurch mehr verdient, sondern vielmehr weil er einen gewissen Druck spürt.
Und solange dieser Druck nicht größer wird, wird auch der Effekt nicht größer.

Du spricht von Laufrad-Hamstern?
Viele der Wasserkraftanlagen könnte man (die Leistung betreffend) leicht durch moderne Windkraftanlagen ersetzen. Nur solange Du nicht fragst wo Dein Strom herkommt, oder Dir egal ist dass für Dein Multimediavergnügen Aale (und etliche andere Arten mehr) sterben mussten, solange wird auch niemand was ändern.

Klar - ich könnte mich auch hinstellen und dumme Sprüche reißen wie "Kannste eh nix mehr machen". Mach ich aber nicht. Ich arbeite lieber aktiv an einer Lösung...



EDIT:
*Welch starke Geste wäre es doch - würde mal aus Reihen der Nutzer (also der Angler) eine Maßnahme zum Schutz der Aale (Fang- und Besatzverzicht) kommen.* |bigeyes


----------



## Algon (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ist letztlich doch völlig egal... immerhin lässt sich offiziell nachlesen, dass z.B. die Moselkraftwerke jedes Jahr rund 60 Mio. Euro *GEWINN* einfahren. Und im Gewinn sind bekanntlich schon die Kosten enthalten...



hast Du mal einen Link für mich? 

MfG Algon


----------



## jac (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> ....
> 
> EDIT:
> *Welch starke Geste wäre es doch - würde mal aus Reihen der Nutzer (also der Angler) eine Maßnahme zum Schutz der Aale (Fang- und Besatzverzicht) kommen.* |bigeyes




Genau darauf will ich raus!  Dafür will und wollte ich mit diesem Thread werben.
Wir Angler haben wahrlich nicht das beste Ansehen in der Gesellschaft, warum also nutzen wir nicht mal eine Chance unser Image auf zu polieren und setzen gleichzeitig Signale um die Situation des Aals noch weiter zu publizieren.

Nun, ich bin sehr froh darüber das sich diese Diskussion in erfreulich geordneten und freundlichen Bahnen bewegt, auch hat sich seit gestern mittag die Stimmabgabe rund verdoppelt. Leider sehe ich in dem Ergebniss aber das es sehr schwierig sein dürfte eine Allianz zu bilden um wirklich nach aussen auftreten zu können um so etwas um zu setzen.

Es grüßt 
Martin


----------



## pfuitoifel (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

@ FoolishFarmer:
Entschuldige bitte meine Ausdrucksweise,es war nicht meine Absicht,dich zu beleidigen oder dir sonstwie auf die Füße zu treten.Ich kann deine Denkansätze sogar verstehen,doch meiner Meinung nach bringt das,wenn überhaupt,dann nur sehr begrenzten Nutzen.Das ist die Aussage,die ich eigentlich beabsichtigte.So bitte ich dich nochmal,mir zu verzeihen.
Dennoch habe ich eine andere Meinung zu dem Thema.Und mit den Wasserkraftwerken ist das auch so eine Sache,irgendwo muß die Energie,die wir nutzen,ja auch herkommen.
Kernenergie? Klasse Sache,so lange alles in den vorgesehenen Bahnen läuft,für den Angler sogar nützlich.Schließlich sind die Kühlwassereinläufe immer für ein paar Fische gut.Doch wehe,ein Reaktor geht durch...
Heizkraftwerke? Keine mittel- oder langfristige Alternative,sehr schmutzig und ewig reichen die fossilen Brennstoffe auch nicht mehr.
Solarenergie?Sehr teuer,dadurch (noch) nicht für eine flächendeckende Stromversorgung geeignet.
Windkraft?Auch eine klasse Energiequelle,doch viele Anwohner beschweren sich schon über den beständigen Schattenwurf,also doch eher in unbesiedelten Gebieten zu gewinnen,doch da fehlt es uns in Deutschland an Fläche.
Also bleibt noch die Wasserkraft,die aber unseren Fischbeständen schadet.
Klar ist,das der Strombedarf ständig wächst.Klar ist auch,daß da etwas getan werden muß.Klar ist aber auch,daß wir nicht mehr ohne Wasserkraftwerke auskommen.Trotz der Misere mit den Aalen.Die Fischtreppen sind,wie hier ja schon erklärt,sehr gut geeignt,um den Fischen die Wanderungen flußaufwärts zu ermöglichen.Nur bringt das dem Aalschutz nix,wenn sie zum Laichen abwandern,da sparen die Aale ihre angefressene Energie,da die Verdauungsorgane ja zurückgebildet sind.Sie lassen sich also mit der Strömung treiben.
Und an diesen Faktoren läßt sich nichts dadurch ändern,daß ich auf den Aalfang verzichte.
Ich kann hier nichts anderes schreiben,weil ich halt so denke wie ich denke.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Und mit den Wasserkraftwerken ist das auch so eine Sache,irgendwo muß die Energie,die wir nutzen,ja auch herkommen.
> ...
> Windkraft?Auch eine klasse Energiequelle,doch viele Anwohner beschweren sich schon über den beständigen Schattenwurf,also doch eher in unbesiedelten Gebieten zu gewinnen,doch da fehlt es uns in Deutschland an Fläche.


Wenn unter den Windkrafträdern soviele tote Vögel lägen, wie an den Wasserkraftanlagen Fische hinten rauskommen... kein Mensch würde noch über Windkraft nachdenken.
Wie in dem anderen Thread schon geschrieben - moderne Offshore-Windkraftanlagen erzeugen mit über 6 MW genau soviel Leistung wie eine mittlere Wasserkraftanlage an der Mosel. Land-gestützte Windräder schaffen derzeit rund 2,3 MW - das wären 3 Windräder für 1 Wasserkraftwerk.
Es gibt sicherlich auch in Deutschland genügend Fläche um Windkrafträder aufzustellen, sowohl im Inland als auch Offshore - man muss es nur wollen ("Druck").




pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Nur bringt das dem Aalschutz nix,wenn sie zum Laichen abwandern,da sparen die Aale ihre angefressene Energie,da die Verdauungsorgane ja zurückgebildet sind.Sie lassen sich also mit der Strömung treiben.


Weshalb sie oberhalb der Kraftwerke abgefangen werden müssen. Technisch ist das durchaus an den meisten Anlagen machbar (läuft ja bereits seit Jahren), an anderen muss man sich eben neue Lösungen einfallen lassen - es fehlt bislang einzig die Motivation (womit wir wieder beim "Druck" sind)... |rolleyes
Für den Aufstieg der Wanderfische hat man bekanntlich viel getan - da gebe ich Dir recht. Nur den Abstieg der Fische hat man bislang ganz einfach vergessen... das betrifft ja nicht nur den Aal.


@ Algon:
Ich erspare Dir ganz sicher nicht, Dich selbst zu informieren.  Aber ein Tipp wäre mal beim RWE anzufangen... die geben auf ihrer eigenen Homepage schon diverse Zahlen bekannt:
Gesamtjahresleistung = 334.200 Mio KWh, Leistung der Moselkraftwerke = 800 Mio KWh (0,24 %)
Und irgendwo finden sich dann auch Bilanzen die den Gewinn der einzelnen Sparten ausführen... :g


----------



## Algon (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ich erspare Dir ganz sicher nicht, Dich selbst zu informieren.


sorry, aber was das den für eine Antwort auf eine Link Anfrage?|kopfkrat Ich will mich ja informieren, sonst hätte ich nicht gefragt|rolleyes



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und irgendwo finden sich dann auch Bilanzen die den Gewinn der einzelnen Sparten ausführen... :g


Ich konnte da nichts finden, und da Du es ja schon mal dort gelesen hast, wäre ein Link net gewesen. Aber egal, also hast Du kein Link, in diesem Sinne....

MfG Algon


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hab Dir ne PN geschickt.


----------



## Algon (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Hab Dir ne PN geschickt.


Ich danke Dir.

MfG Algon


----------



## Dart (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Auch wenn es wiedersprüchlich erscheint, so sind die Großunternehmen der Energieversorger am ehesten bereit und sensibilisiert sich über Umweltbelange und Artenschutz Gedanken zu machen, und im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten nachzubessern,


----------



## pfuitoifel (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Wenn unter den Windkrafträdern soviele tote Vögel lägen, wie an den Wasserkraftanlagen Fische hinten rauskommen... kein Mensch würde noch über Windkraft nachdenken.
> Wie in dem anderen Thread schon geschrieben - moderne Offshore-Windkraftanlagen erzeugen mit über 6 MW genau soviel Leistung wie eine mittlere Wasserkraftanlage an der Mosel. Land-gestützte Windräder schaffen derzeit rund 2,3 MW - das wären 3 Windräder für 1 Wasserkraftwerk.
> Es gibt sicherlich auch in Deutschland genügend Fläche um Windkrafträder aufzustellen, sowohl im Inland als auch Offshore - man muss es nur wollen ("Druck").
> 
> ...



Jetzt könnten wir hier noch ewig lange weiterdiskutieren,ich gebe dir auch bei deinen Ausführungen zur Energiegewinnung der Zukunft großteils Recht,da ich ganz ähnlich denke.Doch haben wir uns mittlerweile meilenweit vom Thema dieses Threads entfernt.Es geht um einen freiwilligen Verzicht zur Rettung der Aale.Darüber sollten wir auch abstimmen.Und ich bin nunmal gegen diesen freiwilligen Verzicht,weil ich darin keinen Sinn für mich persönlich sehe.Meine Gründe dafür habe ich hinreichend dargelegt,ich kann durch einen Angelverzicht den Aal nicht retten,das ist eine Tatsache.
Das heißt nicht,daß ich es nicht begrüßen würde wenn diejenigen,die die Mittel und Möglichkeiten haben den Fortbestand des Aals zu sichern dies auch täten.Aber dies ist hier nicht das Thema.

Grüße,
Manu


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hi,


pfuitoifel schrieb:


> ...ich kann durch einen Angelverzicht den Aal nicht retten,das ist eine Tatsache.


Und genau das sehe ich eben anders... ist wie die Sache mit dem Schmetterling und dem Sturm. 
Klar - nur weil Du 2 Aale mehr zum Gesamtpaket beisteuern kannst oder nicht, macht das an der Gesamtpopulation nichts aus. Aber wenn ich der Ansicht bin etwas bewirken zu wollen, kann ich es auch. Vielleicht nicht durch das Zurücksetzen von einigen, wenigen Aalen - aber ganz sicher durch meine Einstellung, mit der ich andere überzeugen kann.
Alles eine Frage des Willens und der Organisation. Wenn sich letztlich die Angler mal organisiert zusammen für den Aal stark machen würden - DAS wäre eine gewaltige Stimme.

Aber es ist absolut in Ordnung, wenn Du das nicht willst. Das ist Deine freie Entscheidung, an der kann und will ich nicht rütteln.


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hi Paddy,


> Alles eine Frage des Willens und der Organisation. Wenn sich letztlich die Angler mal organisiert zusammen für den Aal stark machen würden - DAS wäre eine gewaltige Stimme.


Vorausgesetzt der utopische Fall tritt ein und die gesamte deutsche Anglerschaft läßt den Aal in Ruh. Was dann? Rettet das kurz oder langfristig den Aal?? Für mich eher unwarscheinlich!

Andere Frage , 
Bedingt durch Klimawandel hat sich der Golfstrom soweit verändert das nurch noch ein geringer Teil ( im Vergleich zu früher)von Aalen vor den europäischen Flußmündungen "landet". Dann können wir machen was wir wollen , der "Nachschub " bleibt eh aus.
In den 50er Jahren wurden im Peenestrom / Achterwasser noch 20t jährlich an Aal gefangen. mein letzter Kenntnisstand ist das es heute keine 20Zentner mehr sind. Die Fischer aus Usedom bieten zwar Aale in ihren Geschäften an , aber das sind zum Großteil Aale aus Zuchtanlagen.

Glaubts du wirklich es ändert sich was daran wenn der deutsche Angler auf den Aalfang verzichtet??


----------



## pfuitoifel (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

@ FoolishFarmer:
Wir werden bei diesem Thema wohl nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen.Jedoch empfinde ich es ein Zeichen deiner Größe,daß du meine Einstellung akzeptierst.Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,daß es Themen gibt,bei denen wir uns ziemlich einig sind.Und wir werden ganz sicher wieder von einander lesen.
Hier allerdings habe ich meine Meinung und Argumente erschöpfend dargelegt,sollte ich keine neuen Erkenntnisse gewinne werde ich nur noch mitlesen.

Liebe Grüße nach Weilerswist,
Manu


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hi Gunnar,


Gunnar. schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt der utopische Fall tritt ein und die gesamte deutsche Anglerschaft läßt den Aal in Ruh. Was dann? Rettet das kurz oder langfristig den Aal?? Für mich eher unwarscheinlich!


Möglicherweise sehe ich am Beispiel des Aals einfach zu sehr die Problematik der Wasserkraftanlagen. Ob man den Aal letztlich retten kann ist ungewiss - dennoch bin ich der festen Überzeugen, dass wir alles versuchen sollten, was uns möglich ist.
Unter der utopischen Annahme gesehen - man hätte dann zumindest mal ein wirklich mächtiges Druckmittel, um den Um- oder Rückbau der Wasserkraftanlagen auf breiter Fläche zu fordern. :g
Solange keiner schreit, wird auch niemand zuhören. Und wer wäre wohl besser geeignet zu schreien als wir alle? Muss erst wieder der (hier ja oftmals so negativ behaftete) NABU für uns Angler schreien? |kopfkrat

Ganz ähnlich wie der Lachs als Zugpferd den Weg für den Aufstieg geebnet hat, kann der Aal Wegbereiter für den Abstieg der Fische werden.
Und genauso wie niemand sagen kann ob es jemals wieder reichen wird den Lachs erfolgreich im Rheinsystem zu re-etablieren, kann niemand sagen ob es gelingen wird den Aal zu retten.
Und unabhängig von diesem sehr ungewissen Ausgang gibt es soviel mehr was davon profitieren kann...


@ Manu:
Ich verstehe durchaus was Du meinst. 
Ich bin nur nicht bereit so schnell aufzugeben - man kann allein schon soviel bewirken (auch und gerade hier im Forum), indem man solche Diskussionen anheizt.


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



> Unter der utopischen Annahme gesehen - *man hätte dann zumindest mal ein wirklich mächtiges Druckmittel,* um den Um- oder Rückbau der Wasserkraftanlagen auf breiter Fläche zu fordern. :g


Sorry , steh grade aufem Schlauch. Welches Druckmittel  wenn wir auf den Aal verzichten?? Was kümmert das RWE u co wenn wir die Aalangel zu Haus lassen. Versteh nicht worauf du hinauswillst....


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Moin Patrik (Geruchsneutral),

wenn du mal 'ne Altersangabe gemacht hättest, wäre von mir garantiert nichts gekommen. 
Dein Text war allerdings zu lesen wie von einem 14 Jährigen.
Sorry, aber ich hab's so aufgefasst. Es ist natürlich gut, dass Du mit dem Angeln aufhörst und so natürlich auch den Aal schützt. Gute Entscheidung.#6 

Viel Spaß bei anderen Hobbys.:m

Ps.: Reiner, das ist mir keine PN wert.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Emsfliege (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hallo Leute,
Habe jetzt nicht bis auf den ersten Satz auf Seite 1 alles gelesen.Aber ich frage mal nach,würde es nicht auch schon ein kleines bißchen helfen wenn man zunächst einmal damit beginnen würde, das die jeweiligen Vereine die Reusen streichen?
Wenn ich manchmal mitbekomme wie viele Aale den Reusen zum Opfer fallen dann kommt mir doch als erstes diese Idee!

Aber wenn jeder Aal der ansonsten in der Reuse landet noch frei wäre hätten wir bestimmt auch schon einen Anfang gemacht.


----------



## jac (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Emsfliege schrieb:


> ....
> Aber wenn jeder Aal der ansonsten in der Reuse landet noch frei wäre hätten wir bestimmt auch schon einen Anfang gemacht.



Genau dafür müssen wir auch die Vereinsangler und deren Vorstände sensibilisieren. Auch in jedem Verein vor Ort sollte ein jeder dem an der Sachen gelegen ist eine klare Meinung beziehen und diese auch kundtun. Auch jegliche Besatzmaßnahmen in geschlossene Gewässer sollte überdacht werden. 

Erfreulich finde ich das eigendlich in jeder Angelzeitung an und ab ein Beitrag zu der Aal-Problematik zu finden ist. Und das zeigt mir das auch anderorts ein Nach-bzw.Umdenken im Gange ist. Und je mehr Angler sich für den Aal einsetzen desto stärker wird auch der Druck nach "Oben".

Es grüßt und wünscht ein schönes Wochenende
Martin


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Moin Martin,


> Und je mehr Angler sich für den Aal einsetzen desto stärker wird auch der Druck nach "Oben".


 Und wer bitteschön da Oben soll sich beeindruckt fühlen??
Ob nun in China der berüchtigte Sack Reis umfällt oder der deutsche Angler auf Aal verzichtet. Das Ergebnis wird das selbe sein . Es wird nichts passieren  , weil nichts passieren kann. 

Wenn das eigene Gewissen beruhigt ist , kann man zwar wunderschön schlafen. Nur den Aal rettet das nicht!


----------



## Algon (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Wenn das eigene Gewissen beruhigt ist , kann man zwar wunderschön schlafen. Nur den Aal rettet das nicht!


So ist es, leider. Es gibt wichtigere Sachen, die einen Zusammenhalt benötigten und selbst da ist es nicht möglich, zuviel verschiedene Meinugen, Interessen und Gleichgültgkeit. Siehe Umweltgipfel.
Und wie Gunnar es sagt, was ist das den für ein Druckmittel wenn wir nicht mehr auf Aal angeln?#cUnd des weiteren, glaubt Ihr wirklich das es mehr Aal geben würde, wenn all die Jahre kein Aal besetzt worden wäre?|kopfkrat


MfG Algon


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin Martin,
> 
> Und wer bitteschön da Oben soll sich beeindruckt fühlen??



Naja, dem TE geht es ja darum ein Zeichen zu setzen, ein Fanal, welches von der Öffentlichkeit wahrgenommen wird und dementsprechend wirksam sein soll.

Leider wird der Schuß nach hinten losgehen, wenn dann die ersten, die keinen Grund sehen sich am freiwilligen Zwangsverzicht zu beteiligen am Wasser sitzen und ebendieses fett öffentlich wird.

Meiner Ansicht nach geht freiwillig garnichts. Entweder wird der Aal ganzjährig geschont und zwar für alle oder garnicht. Das wird allein wegen der paar wenigen Berufsfischer niht passieren, denn dann würden Arbeitsplätze draufgehen. Der Aalist nun mal der Brotfisch der Leute.


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



> Entweder wird der Aal ganzjährig geschont und *zwar für alle* oder garnicht.


Erst wenn das passiert. Mindestens auf EU-Ebene ...... macht die ganze Sache einen Sinn.


----------



## Algon (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Erst wenn das passiert. Mindestens auf *EU-Ebene* ...... macht die ganze Sache einen Sinn.


und selbst dann wird es schwer.

MfG Algon


----------



## Dart (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Leider wird der Schuß nach hinten losgehen, wenn dann die ersten, die keinen Grund sehen sich am freiwilligen Zwangsverzicht zu beteiligen am Wasser sitzen und ebendieses fett öffentlich wird.


Na ja, freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung kann ja nur im Ermessen des einzelnen Anglers liegen, sonst wär es ja nicht freiwillg....das bisherige Abstimmungsergebniss zeigt da schon recht klar das es 50/50 steht.

....ein weiterer Grund für den Rückgang kann mögliche Unfruchtbarkeit, durch Schadstoffeinleitungen (Hormone) sein, man liest darüber immer wieder.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

|kopfkrat Wie rettet man denn nun den Aal???

Ich höre immer "kann nicht, geht nicht, gibts nich. "

|rolleyesKann alles sein, und so wie es mancher sagt ist sicher was drann das Angler da nix bewegen können.

Was aber wenn allen Anglern dieser Welt klar wäre dem Aal (den gefährdeten Arten) nicht mehr nachzustellen weil man sich darüber im klaren ist das dieser Fisch aus welchen Gründen auch immer extrem vom Aussterben bedroht ist?

Würde das nicht sogar der nichtangelnden Menschheit zeigen das da was Faul ist die dann doch noch am längeren Hebel sitzt als nur ein paar Angler? 
Auch manche Japaner denken bereits um man wills nicht glauben (auch bei Walfang etc)

Eine Vogel Strauss Politik wie von einigen gehalten ist jedenfalls nicht förderlich für die Zukunft des Aals unabhängig ob man sich selbst als Ursache ausschliest.

|bigeyes|bigeyesUnd das bei einem Fisch der nichtmal ansatzweise erforscht ist in seinem Lebenszyklus.
Und da meint mancher es schon zu wissen wo das Übel begraben liegt und  das dem Aal eh nicht mehr zu helfen ist. 

Wenn man so an die Sache rangeht ist dem sicher nicht zu helfen.

Sry nur meine Meinung

|kopfkrat|rolleyesHier wurde die These aufgestellt der Aal selber sei für seinen Rückgang verantwortlich..."Auslaufmodell der Evolution" der sich den Luxus leistet an einem eng begrenzten Flecken der Erde fortzupflanzen.

Nicht zuletzt die Kontinentaldrift wird ihm ein Ende setzen...

Alles sehr schön und gut ausgedrückt, aber woher will man das so 100% wissen bei einem Fisch der nicht ansatzweise erforscht ist? (man hat noch keine Fortpflanzung, auch in der Sarrgassosee beobachten können)

*:q:gIch behaute schlicht der Aal als solches hat mehr Kontinentaldriften mitgemacht als der Mensch je erleben wird.*

Ich persönlich würde nicht auf das schmale Brett einer Kreatur die man nicht kennt eine Eigenschuld anzudichten, so gut sie auch formuliert wurde...

Sry nix für ungut Gruss#h


----------



## jac (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Och Leut, warum seid Ihr so pessimistisch????
Ihr braucht nurmal in die jüngere Deutsche Geschichte zu schauen um zu erkennen welche Bewegung aus den Gedanken einzelner Meenschen entstehen kann die an Ihr Ziel glauben.
Ich will hier keine Mauer einreissen aber es sollte doch möglich sein dem Aal ein Stück weit Hilfe zu verschaffen.

Aha, der Klimagipfel schürt die Uneinigkeit. Vollkommen normales und nachvollziehbare Geschichte. Es ist nunmal immens schwer die vielen Interessen zu vereinigen. Aber, und das ist das wichtige daran, es GIBT einen Klimagipfel. Jeder Staat, jeder Politiker der daran teilnimmt hat wohl kapiert das etwas geschehen muß. So und nun sagt mir warum dieser Gipfel entstanden ist???? Na??? Kommt Ihr drauf??? Weil immer mehr Menschen bewußt wurde und wird das wir ein Problem haben. Und wer hat das ganze angeschoben? Das waren alles einzelne Gruppierungen und Fachleute die öffendlich gemacht haben was viele lange nicht wahrhaben wollten. 
Glaubt Ihr die Politiker sind morgens wach geworden und urplötzlich stand ein Klimagipfel auf dem Terminkalender? Das war auch ein Druck der aus dem Volk und von den zahlreichen Instituten und Klimaforschern kam. 
Meint Ihr die Niederländer regeln den Aalfang nur weil grad nichts anderes zu regeln ist? Die sind scheinbar einfach ein Stück weiter in der Erkenntniss über die Aale.

Denkt doch einfach mal positiv!  

Übrigends: ein gutes Gewissen ist auch gar nicht mal soo schlecht!:m

Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



> Denkt doch einfach mal positiv!


Nö , ich denke lieber realistisch.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



jac schrieb:


> Übrigends: ein gutes Gewissen ist auch gar nicht mal soo schlecht!



Martin, irgendwie finde ich deine Wortwahl etwas befremdlich. Mein Gewissen ist zumindest was den Aal angeht sowas von gut, das geht fast garnicht.

Es steht dir doch jederzeit frei, im Rahmen dieser Thematik die Diskussionsebene zu verlassen und dich tatsächlich für die Sache handelnd und real zu engagieren. Du hast da eine feste Überzeugung von deren Wichtigkeit du überzeugt bist und nun gilt es wohl diese umzusetzen.

Möglicherweise ist das deine Mission, zumindest kommen in diesem Thread deine Postings sprachlich wie inhaltlich recht missionarisch rüber.

Nichts hindert dich daran einen Verein oder eine Interessengemeinschaft zur Rettung des Aales zu gründen, in der du vor allem Angler ansprichst, Spenden sammelst, Beiträge erhebst und Kampagnen durchführst. Im Rahmen eines solchen Vereins könntest du Einfluß nehmen auf Vereine, Verbände und Parteien.

Das wäre doch mal eine tolle Aufgabe für dich, die deutlich erfolgversprechender ist, als hier im AB in einem verstecktem Thread zu diskutieren.

Diskutieren ist out, Handeln ist in.


----------



## angler-jan (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Gudn
Also der Aal wird nicht von uns Anglern bedroht. Sondern mehr von den umweltlichen Begebenheiten. 
Bei  an der Ruhr (Äschenregion)sind viele Wehre, und einige Begradigungen, doch wir setzten massenhaft ein, doch raus holn tun wir kaum. 
Wenn das Rechen eines Wehrs bei Hochwasser gereinigt wird, kommen sehr viele Aale zum Vorschein, die abwandern wollten, aber hängen geblieben sind.
Soltle man die Aale unter Naturschutz stellen, wie schon angesprochen wird, oder wir Angler sie nciht mehr fangen hat das bedingte Auswirkungen. 
MFG
Jan


----------



## Udo561 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hi,
wenn man das hier so liest suchen viele die "Schuld " bei den anderen , aber nie bei sich selbst.
Ob es nun Wasserkraftwerke, Glasaalfischer, Wehre oder die Reusen sind , aber man selber ist nie Schuld.
Wenn ich keinen Aal mehr beangele rette ich dadurch zumindest die Aale die ich sonst entnommen hätte., ist mir doch egal was andere machen , aber ich habe zumindest zum Erhalt der Aale beigetragen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Etwas für eine Sache zu tun, indem man etwas nicht mehr tut ( auf das man vielleicht auch praktischerweise leicht verzichten kann ) ist opportun und gesellschaftsfähig. Die Wirkung kann noch so fraglich sein, immerhin ist sie nicht überprüfbar. 

Etwas für eine Sache tun indem man etwas tut, ist den meißten jedoch lästig und unangenehm.

Ich frag mich so manches mal im Jahr, wo denn die so Artenschutzbemühten Menschen sind, wenn es darum geht sich schmutzige Hände und Schwielen zu holen, oder sich beißen und stechen zu lassen.

Dieses Jahr stehen jede Menge große Nester der roten Waldameise ( Formica rufa ) zur Umsiedelung an. Freiwillige Helfer mögen sich bei der nächsten, bundesweit vertretenen Ameisenschutzwarte melden. 

Alternativ kann man sich natürlich auch nen Kasten Krummbacher kaufen um den Regenwald zu schützen. Das ist genauso wirksam wie ein Verzicht auf Aal und macht auch noch schwindelig.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Gudn
> Also der Aal wird nicht von uns Anglern bedroht. Sondern mehr von den umweltlichen Begebenheiten.



Das sehe ich genau so. Ich denke die bedrohung des Aals durch den Angler ist das kleinste Problem. Das Institut für Ostseefischerei berichtet, das die Anzahl der Glasaale rapide zurückgeht. Das Institut fängt heute an den gleichen Stellen und mit den gleichen Methoden wie vor 50 Jahren *nur noch 1 Prozent der damaligen Stückzahl.* Darum glaube ich das der Zug für die Rettung der Aale abgefahren ist und der europäische Aal das nächste Jahrzehnt nicht überleben wird, auch wenn man die Gewässerverbauung rückgängig machen würde.


----------



## Dart (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Wenn ich keinen Aal mehr beangele rette ich dadurch zumindest die Aale die ich sonst entnommen hätte., ist mir doch egal was andere machen , aber ich habe zumindest zum Erhalt der Aale beigetragen.
> Gruß Udo


Vorab, ich fische weder auf Aal, noch ist der Aal für mich ein besonderer kulinarischer Höhepunkt, ist halt Geschmackssache.
Als Angelfisch wird er von denjenigen befischt, die ihn als als Speisefisch schätzen, da geht es nicht um ausgefeilte Methoden, spezielles Gerät oder irgendwelche ausgefeilten Montagen. Wenn man jetzt zu neuen Ufern aufbricht, und tatsächlich eine größere Gemeinde Aalangler auf Selbstbeschränkung einschwören könnte.....würden die vermutlich ihren Leckerbissen, fertig geräuchert vom Markt kaufen. Kommt irgendwie auf das Gleiche raus.


----------



## Udo561 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Dart schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt zu neuen Ufern aufbricht, und tatsächlich eine größere Gemeinde Aalangler auf Selbstbeschränkung einschwören könnte.....würden die vermutlich ihren Leckerbissen, fertig geräuchert vom Markt kaufen. Kommt irgendwie auf das Gleiche raus.



Hi,
sehe ich nicht unbedingt so , es erscheint wohl logisch das ich auch keinen Aal kaufe wenn ich mich am Erhalt der Aale beteiligen möchte.
Wir sind früher von hier jeden Samstag mit dem Boot zum Markt nach Venlo gefahren und haben uns mit Rächeraal eingedeckt , für mich ist das vorbei , leider , da ich sehr gerne Räucheraal esse.
Aber ich bin so konsequent und verzichte eben darauf , genau wie auf Thunfisch.
Mir käme aber nie in den Sinn zu sagen das alle das so machen müssten , das muss schließlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Etwas für eine Sache zu tun, indem man etwas nicht mehr tut ( auf das man vielleicht auch praktischerweise leicht verzichten kann ) ist opportun und gesellschaftsfähig. Die Wirkung kann noch so fraglich sein, immerhin ist sie nicht überprüfbar.



Ralle bei den Anglern würde es anfangen weil eher die sich der Sache bewusst sind das es mit Aal bald Essig ist.
Und da spielen die Fakoren über das Warum erstmal eine untergeordnete Rolle.
Dann würde die "Welle" bis nach Asien und überallhin rollen und Normalos würden den Glasaalkonsum einstellen....Utopie?? Warum Utopie??

Doch nicht weil ein paar Hanseln mal damit angefangen haben aus tiefster Überzeugung??? Ne weil der Einzelne schwer bis gar nicht zu überzeugen ist das es so klappen könnte *wenn alle mitziehen*. darum ist es tatsächlich  Utopie.

Was soll ich wählen meine Stimme ändert eh nix #c
Was soll ein Verzicht des Aalfangs bringen ändert eh nix...
Nicht der Verzicht des Aalfangs für ein paar Leute wird die Wende evtl bringen sondern der gänzliche Verzicht für *alle.*(auch der Konsum)

Genau da liegt das Problem an dem "Ich allein ändere eh nix"

|supergri Erinnere dich bitte mal letztes Jahr oder wann das war waren wir mit der Diskussion mehr oder weniger allein "Kaufland"
Jetzt sinds schon ein paar mehr bei diesen Themen |rolleyes so am Rande bemerkt.

Gruss


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Doch nicht weil ein paar Hanseln mal damit angefangen haben aus tiefster Überzeugung???



Dann mal los, wo muß ich unterschreiben?


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

:m Ich nehm mal an Jac arbeitet da was aus...

Gruss


----------



## heiko25 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hi

Ich mnss angler-jan recht geben

ich wohne fast neben Ihm in Arnsberg. Wenn man gesehen hat wie die Ruhr im letzten Jahr ausgebaggert wurde wird einem schlecht

mfg


----------



## Dart (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> sehe ich nicht unbedingt so , es erscheint wohl logisch das ich auch keinen Aal kaufe wenn ich mich am Erhalt der Aale beteiligen möchte.
> Wir sind früher von hier jeden Samstag mit dem Boot zum Markt nach Venlo gefahren und haben uns mit Rächeraal eingedeckt , für mich ist das vorbei , leider , da ich sehr gerne Räucheraal esse.
> Aber ich bin so konsequent und verzichte eben darauf , genau wie auf Thunfisch.
> ...


Udo, es geht gar net darum, was du, ich oder andere sensible Diskutanten in diesem Thread tun oder lassen würden....wir verkörpern sicherlich nicht die repräsentative Mehrheit, der bundesdeutschen...und schon gar net der weltweiten Angler:q
Lg, Reiner#h


----------



## Udo561 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hi Reiner ,
ist mir schon klar , aber was interessieren mich andere wenn ich etwas ändern kann.
Wenn nicht ein paar wenige damit anfangen dann ändert sich eh nichts , es waren immer nur eine Handvoll Menschen die den ersten Schritt machten und immer mehr folgten ihnen.
Ich glaube eben noch an das Gute ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dart (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Reiner ,
> ist mir schon klar , aber was interessieren mich andere wenn ich etwas ändern kann.
> Wenn nicht ein paar wenige damit anfangen dann ändert sich eh nichts , es waren immer nur eine Handvoll Menschen die den ersten Schritt machten und immer mehr folgten ihnen.
> Ich glaube eben noch an das Gute ;-)
> Gruß Udo


Ich bin da völlig auf einer Linie mit Uli...Diskutieren ist out, Handeln ist in. #h....wer sich da berufen fühlt, und mit dem TE eine IG gründen möchte, bekommt meine sympathisierende Unterschrift auf jeden Fall
.....bin dann auch mal raus aus dem Trööt, es wurde ja bereits alles mehrfach gesagt.
Bis denne, Reiner


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hi Udo,



> ist mir schon klar , aber was interessieren mich andere* wenn ich etwas ändern kann.
> *


 
Das ist ja der Trugschluß! Du allein kannst nichts ändern. Auch die gesamten Angler in D allein können das nicht.Ein Verzicht allein auf der untersten Ebene bringt nüscht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |supergri Erinnere dich bitte mal letztes Jahr oder wann das war waren wir mit der Diskussion mehr oder weniger allein "Kaufland"
> Jetzt sinds schon ein paar mehr bei diesen Themen |rolleyes so am Rande bemerkt.
> 
> Gruss



Ich hatte drauf gewartet:q

Kaufland hat inzwischen nicht nur Aal aus dem Sortiment genommen, sondern auch Rotbarsch, Thunfisch und noch ein paar andere Arten. Andere Handelsketten auch.

Praktisch, so eine imageträchtige Sortimentsbereinigung wohlmöglich noch defizitärer Produkte, bei der man sich gleich auch noch beklatschen lässt. 

Nee Leute, mal im Ernst.

Die Sache wird schon lange in der EU diskutiert und Maßnahmen ( Wirkung und Sinn mal ganz außen vor gelassen ) wurden ergriffen. Jo, und nun kommen wir Angler und reißen mit unserem Protest die Massen auf die Straße.

Wen bitte, der es noch nicht weiß, wollen wir denn aus dem Dornröschenschlaf wecken ?


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Kaufland hat inzwischen nicht nur Aal aus dem Sortiment genommen, sondern auch Rotbarsch, Thunfisch und noch ein paar andere Arten. Andere Handelsketten auch.
> 
> Praktisch, so eine imageträchtige Sortimentsbereinigung wohlmöglich noch defizitärer Produkte, bei der man sich gleich auch noch beklatschen lässt.
> 
> Nee Leute, mal im Ernst.



:q Man gut das du noch "Nee Leute, mal im Ernst" mit dranngehang hast.

Wie es bei Aal ausieht kann ich nicht beurteilen da er auch seitens der Familie und Bekannter eher nicht gegessen wird.
Weder geräuchert noch als Bratfisch.

Kann sein das dies ein defizitäres Produkt ist.

Aber glaub mir eins und Thomas der "Adminkoch" müsste das bestätigen, Rotbarsch & Thunfisch sind es nicht. #d#d
Also wird es die Schiene eher nicht sein das man sich hier beklatschen lassen will und gleichzeitig defizitäre Produkte aussortiert..  evtl und nur evtl ..ist mancheinem Unternehmen der Recourssenschutz doch wichtig.

Gruss


----------



## pfuitoifel (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hatte drauf gewartet:q
> 
> Kaufland hat inzwischen nicht nur Aal aus dem Sortiment genommen, sondern auch Rotbarsch, Thunfisch und noch ein paar andere Arten. Andere Handelsketten auch.



Naja,so ganz stimmt das ja auch nicht,zumindest bei den beiden Regensburger Kaufland-Filialen kriegste noch Thunfisch in Dosen.
Auch da ist es so,daß der Kunde bekommt was er verlangt und zu bezahlen bereit ist.Und wenn genügend Kunden wegbleiben,weil sie dahin gehen wo sie ihren Rotbarsch kriegen,dort dann auch alles andere einkaufen,was denkt ihr,wie schnell der Rotbarsch wieder in der Kühltruhe liegt?


----------



## Gangolf (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Gerne hätte ich ja mitgestimmt, aber Stimmpunkt ist ja nicht aufgelistet :-/ 

Nämlich daß ich meine Aale zurücksetzen würde.


Aber im großen und ganzen stimme ich dem Ersteller des Themas zu. Ganz gleich ob wieder mal die "anderen", sprich Industrie und sogenannte Feinschmecker am Aalrückgang schuld sind.. ich für meinen Teil muss es mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren können, ob ich einen Aal seiner natürlichen Umgebung entziehe um ihn - für 5 Minuten Genuß - auf die Bratpfanne gebe ... und bin zum Entschluß gekommen: 

Nein, das muss nicht sein. Allerdings bin ich auch der Ansicht daß es jeder für sich entscheiden muss. Mit Zwang kommt man meistens nicht weit.


----------



## pfuitoifel (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Gangolf schrieb:


> Gerne hätte ich ja mitgestimmt, aber Stimmpunkt ist ja nicht aufgelistet :-/
> 
> Nämlich daß ich meine Aale zurücksetzen würde.
> 
> ...



Dann sei konsequent und verhungere,oder werde wenigstens Vegetarier.Dann muß für deinen "fünf-Minuten-Genuß" kein Fisch,kein Schwein und kein Dönertier das Leben lassen,bei ersterer Variante mußt du nichtmal nen Salatkopf aus seinem Lebenselement reißen und die Äpfel und Pflaumen können ihre Samen frei in der Wallachei verteilen.


----------



## jac (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Martin, irgendwie finde ich deine Wortwahl etwas befremdlich. Mein Gewissen ist zumindest was den Aal angeht sowas von gut, das geht fast garnicht.



Was ist befremdlich? Es wurde (nicht von Dir ) genannt das so ein freiwilliger Verzicht nur dazu dienen würde das eigene Gewissen zu beruhigen. Und ich finde es o.k. wenn wenn jemand sagen kann das er ein gutes Gewissen hat.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Es steht dir doch jederzeit frei, im Rahmen dieser Thematik die Diskussionsebene zu verlassen und dich tatsächlich für die Sache handelnd und real zu engagieren.



Weiß ich doch ! Danke aber nochmal für den Hinweis.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Möglicherweise ist das deine Mission, zumindest kommen in diesem Thread deine Postings sprachlich wie inhaltlich recht missionarisch rüber.



Ist da was schlechtes dran?? Lass es uns aber lieber "werben für" nennen. Das klingt nicht so nach Mittelalter....




sundvogel schrieb:


> ...
> Das wäre doch mal eine tolle Aufgabe für dich, die deutlich erfolgversprechender ist, als hier im AB in einem verstecktem Thread zu diskutieren.
> 
> Diskutieren ist out, Handeln ist in.



Diskutieren und drüber nachdenken ist kein Handeln? Handeln kann, muß aber nicht immer aus Plakate malen und auf Pfeifen Radau machen bestehen.
Übrigends: das AB ist keineswegs "versteckt". Hier könnten Millionen von Menschen mitlesen (wenn sie denn wollten!).


Aber lassen wir das. Für mich geht hier nicht um verbale Spitzfindigkeiten sondern um die Frage wie andere Anglerboardie´s diese Sache sehen.

Es grüßt 
der Werber


----------



## Jacky Fan (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Ich werde weiterhin meine gelegentlichen Aalansitze fortsetzen und mich über jede Schlange freuen, die ich gefangen habe.

Meine Aale werde ich nicht bei einer Supermarktkette, egal welcher, kaufen und dort die Preise und die merkwürdigen Fang- und Aufzuchtmethoden unterstützen.

Wenn ich Fisch im Markt kaufe, will ich schon genau wissen:

wo, was , wie

und das ist bei den Dumpingangeboten immer fragwürdig


----------



## jac (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Dann sei konsequent und verhungere,oder werde wenigstens Vegetarier.Dann muß für deinen "fünf-Minuten-Genuß" kein Fisch,kein Schwein und kein Dönertier das Leben lassen,bei ersterer Variante mußt du nichtmal nen Salatkopf aus seinem Lebenselement reißen und die Äpfel und Pflaumen können ihre Samen frei in der Wallachei verteilen.



Hey Manu, warum schreibst Du jetzt so was? Wir haben doch bis dahin fair und freundlich diskutiert? Solche Garstigkeiten kenn ich ja noch gar nicht von Dir....|kopfkrat

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Sneep (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hallo,

wenn ich mich hier umsehe, treffe ich oft auf den Standpunkt

a)    wir paar Angler können sowieso nichts machen und

b)    die Anderen sind aber viel schlimmer als wir

Das Problem ist nur, die anderen kommen mit den gleichen Argumenten.

Die Wasserkraftlobby argumentiert so, die Berufsfischerei argumentiert so.
Wahrscheinlich sehen auch die spanischen und französischen Glasaalfischer das so.

Mit Sicherheit ist die Angelfischerei ein  sehr kleiner Teil des Problems. 
Es wäre sicher gerechter und auch sinnvoller, zuerst bei den Hauptursachen zu beginnen.

Die Lage der Aalbestände ist aber so dramatisch, dass wir uns eine solche Diskussion darüber, was wohl gerecht wäre, nicht mehr leisten können.

Es bringt wenig wenn wir uns wünschen, dass die WKA´s anders betrieben werden und der Glasaalfang verboten wird.

Dafür muss man sicher eintreten.

Wir müssen aber zuerst vor der eigenen Tür kehren und unsere Sachen in Ordnung bringen. 

Eine Fangeinschränkung wäre das, was in unserem Bereich liegt. 

Und eine solche ist überfällig!

Wie wollen wir einem Glasaalfischer den Fang verbieten, wenn wir selber die Laichtiere auf ihrer Laichwanderung häckseln oder wegfangen?

So wie die Bestandsentwicklung verläuft, ist in wenigen Jahren das Fangverbot ohnehin fällig.

Besser wäre es sicher, wir stellen uns an die Spitze der Bewegung und werden nicht durch die Ereignisse getrieben.

Was passiert, wenn man in einer offenen Frage nicht selbst die Initiative behält und in einer Diskussion nicht aktiv agiert, haben wir bei den Diskussionen um die Wettfischen und den lebenden Köderfisch erlebt. 

Davon hat die Angelfischerei sich bis heute in Deutschland nicht erholt.

Dazu braucht es aber in den fischereilichen Organisationen auch Leute die nicht nur bis zu nächsten Wahl denken.

Eine solche Entscheidung ist sicher zutiefst unpopulär.

Leider muss ich auch bei vielen Beiträgen den Eindruck gewinnen, dass die Verfehlungen der anderen Gruppen in der Diskussion dazu benutzt werden das eigene Tun zu rechtfertigen.

Einige der Beiträge lassen mich stark vermuten, dass ihre Verfasser ihren Aal unter allen Umständen fangen wollen. 

Da würde auch das letzte Exemplar sich in lecker Räucheraal verwandeln.

Aufgrund der vorliegenden Zahlen zur Bestandsentwicklung, bin ich der Meinung, dass das Aussterben des europäischen Aals nicht mehr zu verhindern ist.

Das heißt aber nicht, dass wir es nicht zumindest versuchen sollten.

Bislang hat die deutsche Angelfischerei aus eigenem Antrieb *nichts* gemacht um das zu verhindern.

mfG

SNEep


----------



## Jacky Fan (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Ich sehe das etwas anders.
Unsere Region hat beim Aalmonitorig teilgenommen um den Aufstieg der Glasaale zu messen. Die Ergebnisse wurden weitergeleitet an die zuständige Komission der EU.
Desweiteren sind in unseren Bereichen die mind Masse schon seit Jahren über denen des Landes raufgesetzt worden.
Wir wohnen an der Küste und haben mit den WKW nur indirekt was am Hut. Aber wir sorgen in unseren Fliesgewässern trotzdem für Besatz.
Ältere Vereinsmitglieder berichten von Massenfängen aus früheren Jahren, unser eins ist froh, wenn er mit ein bis zwei rauchbaren Schlangen heimkommt.
Das es mit dem Aal ein Prob gibt, ist ja nicht erst seit gestern bekannt


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Eine Fangeinschränkung wäre das, was in unserem Bereich liegt.
> ...


 
...die haben wir am Rhein in NRW mit 3 Stück am Tag doch schon!

Es ist aber keine Fangbeschränkung, sondern eine Entnahmebeschränkung!

...die finde ich sinnvoll, adäquat & habe sie in den letzten Jahren nie gänzlich ausgereizt!

...das Fangen wird sich wohl auch als Beifang nicht gänzlich reglementieren und verhindern lassen.

Ich mag den selbstgefangenen Räucheraal und werde so verfahren, wie ich es hier drin bereits schrieb!(s.o.)

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich mich hier umsehe, treffe ich oft auf den Standpunkt
> 
> ...



... und ich Wette da gibt es schon ein Gutachten das beweist das Angler mehr Aale fängt als alle anderen zusammen.
Bei den Dorschquoten hat es doch auch schon geklappt, oder bei der Helgolandsperrung.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ... und ich Wette da gibt es schon ein Gutachten...


Gibt es - mit relativ guter Datengrundlage. Auszug aus dem Inhalt:


> Momentane jährliche Entnahme an Aalen in dem Aalbewirtschaftungsgebiet Rhein in Tonnen (nach Modell Oberst et al. 2009):
> 
> Berufsfischerei   48 t  = 13%
> *Angelfischerei    92 t  = 25%*
> ...



Musste lange suchen - hab es aber tatsächlich auch online (hab es im Büro als Print-Version) finden können, wenn auch unformatiert:
http://www.bfv1889ev.de/index.php?id=216



EDIT:
Bitte wie sinnvoll ist eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes?!?
Bei allem was über 50cm liegt, sind 99% der Aale weiblich. D.h. durch die Anhebung des Mindestmaßes auf 50cm werden dann zukünftig fast ausschließlich weibliche Aale gefangen... nicht besonders weitsichtig im Hinblick auf die Eizahl, die die Laichgebiete schließlich erreichen wird.
Ein Höchstmaß wäre in diesem Fall mal wesentlich sinnvoller, um die Eiträger zu schützen. Denn immerhin kann ein Männchen ja die Eier mehrerer Weibchen befruchten - aber jedes tote Weibchen bedeutet automatisch weniger Nachkommen. Zudem ist der Weg vom kleinen Aal zum Blankaal weit - da schont man doch besser die bereits ausgewachsenen Tiere...


----------



## Algon (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Berufsfischerei 48 t = 13%
*Angelfischerei 92 t = 25%*

das wiederum ist schwer zu glauben. Da wird es bei den Anglern wohl doch über die Masse geschehen.
Wie kommen solche Zahlen zu stande.
Wir haben 100 Kormorane gefragt........oder wie?|kopfkrat


MfG Algon


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Algon schrieb:


> Berufsfischerei 48 t = 13%
> *Angelfischerei 92 t = 25%*
> 
> das wiederum ist schwer zu glauben. Da wird es bei den Anglern wohl doch über die Masse geschehen.
> ...


Nunja - wenn Du Dir die Mühe machst und das Gutachten liest (hier extra mit direktem Link), erübrigt sich eigentlich die Frage... |rolleyes
Wie die Erhebung wissenschaftlicher Daten funktioniert ist ein anderen Thema. Auch ich traue keiner Statistik, die ich nicht selbst gefälscht habe - ich halte die Datengrundlage oben aber für gar nicht mal so schlecht. Ist halt schwierig sowas genau zu messen, daher gibt es Modellrechnungen.

EDIT:
Aber ich gebe Dir Recht - den Einfluss des Kormorans auf den Aal halte ich auch für maßlos übertrieben. :g


----------



## Udo561 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Momentane jährliche Entnahme an Aalen in dem Aalbewirtschaftungsgebiet Rhein in Tonnen (nach Modell Oberst et al. 2009):

Berufsfischerei   48 t  = 13%
*Angelfischerei    92 t  = 25%*
Wasserkraft     210 t  = 57%
Kormoran          20 t  =   5%

Hi,
erstaunlich , hätte ich so nie gedacht .
Da könnten die Angler ja doch so einiges dazu beitragen um den Aalbestand zu schützen.
Bei den Zahlen brauch sich niemand rausreden und behaupten das es nichts bringt wenn man auf den Aalfang verzichtet , wenn man denn möchte. 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Algon (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Bei den Zahlen brauch sich niemand rausreden und behaupten das es nichts bringt wenn man auf den Aalfang verzichtet , wenn man denn möchte.
> Gruß Udo


das macht ja auch Keiner, die Meissten sagen doch das ein Verbot gut wäre und finden nur eine freiwillige Beschränkung für sinnlos. Wie gesagt, wenn nicht Alle, dann freuen sich die Anderen und der Verbrauch wird nur verlagert.

MfG Algon


----------



## Udo561 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hi,
na ja , laut Umfrage sind es knapp 50% die weiterhin auf Aal angeln solange sie denn von Gesetzteswegen dürfen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Algon (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , laut Umfrage sind es knapp 50% die weiterhin auf Aal angeln solange sie denn von Gesetzteswegen dürfen.
> Gruß Udo


 
genau, das ist der Punkt. Es bringt nichts wenn sich nicht ALLE daran halten, und das geht nur über ein Verbot.
Die Auswahlmöglichkeiten bei dieser Umfrage ist evtl auch nicht ganz gelungen.

*"ja, ich fische nicht mehr gezielt auf Aale! "*
beantwortet man mit ja weil:
-man noch nie oder wenig auf Aal geangelt hat
-weil Aalangeln einem kein Spaß macht
-weil man den Aalbestand schützen möchte
-usw.
also eigentlich nicht Aussagekräftig

*die ganze Diskussion ist mir egal!* 
gut, das ist Aussagekräftig.

*Ich angle solange ich darf weiterhin auf Aal! *
beantwortet man mit ja weil:
-weil man der Ansicht ist das es nichts bringt
-weil es erlaubt ist
-einem der Aalbestand egal ist
-usw.
also eigentlich nicht Aussagekräftig

also, es gibt zig Meinungen die in diese Drei Möglichkeiten Umfrage gedrückt wern.

MfG Algon


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Moin moin,


> Bei den Zahlen brauch sich niemand rausreden und behaupten das es nichts bringt wenn man auf den Aalfang verzichtet , wenn man denn möchte


.
Nur das diese Zahlen weit jeglicher Realität sind. Da wurden fragwürdige Hochrechnungen fabriziert die hinten und vorn nicht stimmen.

Ich hab früher manchmal 10 Aale in einer Nacht geangelt. Das macht hochgerechnet 3650 im Jahr. So in dieser Art sind die 92t der Angler zustande gekommen!


----------



## Udo561 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ich hab früher manchmal 10 Aale in einer Nacht geangelt. Das macht hochgerechnet 3650 im Jahr. So in dieser Art sind die 92t der Angler zustande gekommen!



Hi,
das glaube ich weniger , aber man kann sich auch alles so zurechtlegen wie man möchte :q
Ist ja auch jedem selber überlassen , wir kommen hier eh nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hi Udo,

Das hat mit zurechtlegen nicht das geringste zu tun.
Hast du schon mal gesehen wenn die Fischer ihre Reusen leeren? Oder mit dem "Tauchsieder" unterwegs sind? Was da an einen einzelnen guten Tag hoch kommt  übertrifft an Menge ein vielfaches an dem was die Angler an diesem Gewässer das Jahr über angeln.

Ich hab kein Problem mit dem Aal. Beangel diesen seid 10 Jahren nicht mehr. Wenn der Aal jetzt geschützt werden soll weil die Notwendigkeit besteht , hab ich absolut nichts dagegen. Nur solche Zahlen als Grundlage sind reine Verar'sche


----------



## Algon (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nur solche Zahlen als Grundlage sind reine Verar'sche


ich sage nur:
"Wir haben 100 Kormorane gefragt........"

MfG Algon


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Ach wat Kormorane! Mit Jungvögel haben wir hier grade mal 60000 dieser Lieblinge. Was die rausfressen fällt doch üüüüüüüüüberhaupt nicht ins Gewicht.


----------



## veithi (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Also die Angler die sich mit ihren Ruten auf Aalfang beschränken sind meiner Meinung nach das geringste Problem, den damals war es auch kein Problem!!!
Die Fischer die die ganzen Glasaale im Atlantik abfischen sodass sie gar keine möglichkeit haben hier herzukommen sind das problem und zahlreiche gewässerverschmutzungen die den aal verdrängen sind das problem.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

wenn ein statistiker wüßte was ein komoran wirklich wegknallt der würde seine meinung ändern....also bei den glasaalen anfangen die nicht in büchsen sondern offene gewässer in europa dann fischtreppen bauen und schon wird es dem aal besser gehen dem angler auch und dem fischer sowieso.....


----------



## Udo561 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hi,
ich sehe das bei den Binnenfischern anders , ich hatte da schon einige Reportagen im TV gesehen und deren Netze waren selten gut gefüllt.
Früher konnten die Binnenfischer gut vom Fischfang leben , heute ist es mehr oder weniger ein Nebenerwerb.
Gruß Udo


----------



## hans albers (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

..und da sind wir wieder bei der argumentation
"sind immer die anderen dran schuld,
was soll ich pers. schon dazubeitragen"

tja ,wenn das jeder sagt,passiert auch nichts 

so einfach ist das.

greetz
lars


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



> Die Fischer die die ganzen Glasaale im Atlantik abfischen sodass sie gar keine möglichkeit haben hier herzukommen sind das problem


 
Dann informier dich dochmal welche Mengen an Glasaalen heute noch an den eropäischen Flußmündungen ankommen. Und warum das so ist.


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

@ Udo , 
Wenn der Binnenfischer seine Netzte nicht mehr vollbekommt , was will dann der Angler bereißen?? Prozentual bleibt der Unterschied immer der gleiche.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Moin,
ich angel nicht mehr geziehlt auf Aal. Alleine schon weil ich irgendwie das Spinnfischen als meine Angelmethode gefunden habe. Natürlich kann ich es nicht verhindern, wenn beim Brandungsangeln oder Feedern einer ran geht, aber deswegen stell ich das Angeln nicht ein. Geziehlt gehe ich nicht mehr, versehentlich schon eher.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Debilofant (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Morjen,

wollte mich hier eigentlich nicht mit einem Posting zu Wort melden und es bei der Abstimmung im Sinne von Variante a) bzw. 1 belassen.

Da hier aber das - für den Rhein  - recherchierte Zahlenmaterial auf Skepsis stößt, will ich mal weiteren Zahlenmüll beisteuern, der bereits in einem anderen, grundsätzlicheren Thread (ausführlich dann in den dortigen Links) "abgeladen" ist:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139604

(Der überwiegende Teil des Zahlenmaterials findet sich auf den beiden aktuell letzten Seiten 6 und 7)

Das Problem mit der Aussagekraft dürfte wohl, neben der mehr oder weniger erkennbar "neutralen" Herkunft, vor allem mit der (fehlenden bzw. nur scheinbaren) Vergleichbarkeit solcher landes- bzw. gewässerspezifisch erstellten Betrachtungen verknüpft sein.

Wenn man weiß, dass das Bundesland NRW bzw. die Rheinufer wohl eine der "etwas" dichter bevölkerten Regionen Europas sind und man dann auch noch weiß, dass *1/3* aller deutschen/bundesweiten Binnenfischereibetriebe allein auf der anderen Seite der Republik ihr inzwischen kümmerliches Dasein fristen, dann heißt das speziell den Rhein betreffend für mich (obwohl ich die Situation bzw. die Zahlen der dort aktiven Berufsfischer nicht kenne): Am Rhein dürfte es vergleichsweise eher wenig an Berufsfischern geben, dafür aber eben eine satte handvoll Angler. In Brandenburg wäre das wohl genau anders herum - da gibt es Berufsfischer halt vergleichsweise zahlreich wie Sand am Meer, weshalb - auch wenn es in Brandenburg durchaus schon nicht ganz wenige Angler gibt - das zahlenmäßige Verhältnis Berufsfischer/Angler ein ganz auffällig anderes sein und somit dann halt die Vergleichbarkeit fehlen dürfte, wenn man einerseits Zahlen zum Rhein hat, andererseits Zahlen zu Brandenburg. Hinzu kommt, dass der Aalbestand etwa in der Oder trotz fehlender Wasserhäckselmaschinen seit Jahrzehnten schon noch weit erbärmlicher war und ist, als es viele Jahre noch am Rhein einigermaßen in Ordnung war.

Im Übrigen ist immer wieder "schulmäßig" zu beobachten, dass bei der Klärung, wer am Schwinden des Kuchens "Schuld" ist und wer demgegenüber künftig unverändert weiter Kuchen naschen darf, stets "die anderen" die eigentlich wahren Verursacher sind. 

Der jetzige Zustand ist aber nun einmal die Summe aller Beteiligten, weshalb es - zwar menschlich nachvollziehbar und auch bis auf alle Ewigkeit menschlichen Daseins unausrottbar - weder Anglern noch Berufsfischern glaubwürdig zu Gesicht steht, zunächst einmal in "bewährter Manier" mit dem Finger auf den schwarzen Vogel oder gleich ganz Asien zu zeigen. Möge jeder sich seines Mitbeeinflussungsanteils bewusst werden und seine persönlichen Konsequenzen daraus ableiten.

Was derzeit an Alibimaßnahmen die Angler betreffend herumgeistert, hat meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls herzlich wenig mit Einschränkungen des Bestandsschutzes wegen zu tun, sonder ist - wie heutzutage stets und überall von vorderster Priorität - maximal kurzfristig "gedacht" und dem politisch leider konsensfähigen Sankt-Florian-Prinzip entlehnt = Scheinbemühung bzw. völlig untauglicher "Lösungsversuch".

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## jac (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Gibt es - mit relativ guter Datengrundlage. Auszug aus dem Inhalt:
> 
> 
> Musste lange suchen - hab es aber tatsächlich auch online (hab es im Büro als Print-Version) finden können, wenn auch unformatiert:
> ...






Danke Foolish für den Link auf diese Ausarbeitung.#6

Und es wird immer wieder aufs neue festgestellt: die Anderen sind schuld!

Es grüßt
Martin

Edit : hat sich überschnitten!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



jac schrieb:


> Da weist FoolishFarmer auf ein Papier hin welches von  staatlicher und wissenschaftlicher Seite erarbeitet, ...


Vielleicht sollte man noch genauer betonen, dass diese Arbeit von der (Achtung) Fischereiforschungsanstalt BW in Zusammenarbeit mit LANUV Fachbereich Fischereiökologie (ehem. Dezernate für Fischerei) erstellt wurde. 
Wenn überhaupt - dann ist dieses Gutachten wohl sicherlich im Hinblick auf die fischereilichen Zahlen geschönt. |rolleyes


----------



## jac (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man noch genauer betonen, dass diese Arbeit von der (Achtung) Fischereiforschungsanstalt BW in Zusammenarbeit mit LANUV Fachbereich Fischereiökologie (ehem. Dezernate für Fischerei) erstellt wurde.
> Wenn überhaupt - dann ist dieses Gutachten wohl sicherlich im Hinblick auf die fischereilichen Zahlen geschönt. |rolleyes




Sorry, ich hatte meinen Post nochmal ändern wollen. Habs aber dann ganz verworfen weil ich nicht wieder sarkastisch sein wollte.

Es ist in der Tat egal wer oder was da geschrieben steht. Das waren, nach Meinung mancher hier, doch Pappnasen die keine bis wenig Ahnung vom rauen Angleralltag hatten.
Die Fahne wird immer so gedreht wie es am besten passt.

Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



> Das ist in meinen Augen erschreckend!


Das einzige erschreckende ist die Naivität hinter dieser Aussage.


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Wenn jemand davon ausgeht das man durch den Verzicht des Aalangelns den Aal damit automatisch rettet , nenn ich das  Naivität! Und genauso ist es naiv zu glauben das Angler mehr Fische aus dem Wasser holen wie die Berufsfischer.
Mit "persönlich werden" hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Eine Sache die ich schon mehrfach zur Diskussion gestellt habe, die aber immer geschickt umfahren wird, weil das möglicherweise den - ich will nicht sagen Irrsinn - Widerspruch in dieser ganzen " Angler schützen Aale durch Verzicht " Diskussion sehr schön aufzeigt. 

Man schaue sich in der von FF verlinkten Arbeit mal ganz genau die Entwicklung des Besatzes an. Man wird feststellen, dass die Besatzmaßnahmen in den letzten Jahren signifikant zurückgegangen sind. Zwar mit leicht steigenden Werten in den letzten zwei Jahren, aber das ist so gut wie nichts zu den Zahlen der Vergangenheit. 
Ein Schelm, wer da keine Zusammenhänge zwischen den sinkenden Fangmengen in den Binnengewässern sieht.
Ein Fangverbot oder-verzicht durch Berufsfischer und Angler würde sich keinesfalls positiv auf die Besatzzahlen auswirken. Im Gegenteil, wer wird noch Geld für den Besatz einer Fischart ausgeben, ohne diese später auch fangen zu dürfen ?

Blauäugig, wer denkt, dann bleiben eben mehr Glasaale übrig, die auf natürlichem Weg aufsteigen können. Erstens ist die Mortalitätsrate bei Aufsteigenden Aalen wesentlich höher als bei Besatzfischen, und zum zweiten wird dadurch kein Kg Glasaal weniger gefangen. Die nehmen dann nur den Weg in die Gläser.

Was wirklich helfen würde, wäre eine Quote bei den Glasaalfischern, dass x % des Fanges den Weg als Besatzaal gehen müssen. Das bedingt auf der anderen Seite aber auch Nachfrage für diese Quote. Ein Verbot/Verzicht schmälert diese Nachfrage.

Nun sagt mir mal, warum ich unrecht habe.


----------



## jac (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Wenn jemand davon ausgeht das man durch den Verzicht des Aalangelns den Aal damit automatisch rettet , nenn ich das  Naivität!



Wer hat diesen Automatismus vorrausgesagt? Ich jedenfalls nicht.
Naiv von mir war es zu glauben das ich hier etwas bewegen oder jemanden zum Umdenken bringen könnte. 



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Und genauso ist es naiv zu glauben das Angler mehr Fische aus dem Wasser holen wie die Berufsfischer.
> ....



Dann wiederlege doch mal diese Ergebnisse mit stichhaltigen, fundierten Aussagen. Vergiss die Quellenangabe bitte nicht....


----------



## Algon (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

nochmal auf den angeblichen 5%igen Verlusst auf Grund des Kormorans zurückzukommen.
http://www.lav-mv.de/dokumente/zeitungIV_2009.pdf
soviel Aal angele ich im ganzen Jahr!!!!
jetzt mach ich mal eine Hochrechnung.:q
12 Aale und die 60000 Kormorane von Gunnar = 720000 Aale am Tag.....
(was natürlich Quatsch ist)

MfG Algon


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Ok-ok , nun wird es leider doch persönlich, sorry!




> Wer hat diesen Automatismus vorrausgesagt? Ich jedenfalls nicht.


Erbsenzählerei! Deine Kernaussage in diesem Thread: Verzichtet auf Aal , dann rettet ihr ihn.Zumindest als ersten Schritt.


> Naiv von mir war es zu glauben das ich hier etwas bewegen oder jemanden zum Umdenken bringen könnte


Naiv ist dein Glaube das es hier keine Andersdenkenden mit der erforderlichen Weitsicht gibt.


> Dann wiederlege doch mal diese Ergebnisse mit stichhaltigen, fundierten Aussagen. Vergiss die Quellenangabe bitte nicht....


Oha , wenn du versuchst mich mit Fangfragen bloszustellen muß ich dich  entäuschen. Das klappt leider nicht.
Ansonsten , 1+1 ist nunmal nicht gleich 3. Um das zu wissen braucht man keine Quellen , Statistiken o.ä. . Dafür reicht rudimentäres Grundwissen völlig aus.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nun sagt mir mal, warum ich unrecht habe.


Gern - dann aber nicht gleich weinen bitte. |supergri
Nehme ich 10% der ankommenden Glasaale weg, ist der Einfluß auf die Population wesentlich geringer als wenn ich 10% der abwandernden Blankaale wegnehme.
Warum? Weil von den 10% Glasaalen nur die allerwenigsten zu Blankaalen werden, von den abwandernden Blankaalen aber die allermeisten (die heutigen Einflüsse nicht berüksichtigend) ihre Laichgebiete erreichen würden.

Ist dasselbe Spiel wie mit den Lachsen:
Wenn ich aus ner Rausche 50% der halbjährigen Paars entferne, kommen genauso viele Rückkehrer in diese Rausche zurück wie sonst auch. Fange ich aber 10% der adulten Rückkehrer an der Siegmündung ab, erreichen deutlich weniger Fische ihre Laichplätze.

In der P1 uv.a. in der P2 Generation macht sich das dann deutlich drastischer bemerkbar.



Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass die Glasaalfischerei keinen Einfluß hätte (dass mich da ja keiner falsch versteht) - aber wenn man kurzfristig was bewegen will, sollte man zunächst mal die Eltern retten, die heute Abwandern wollen, um morgen überhaupt noch Aale zu haben. Ist letztlich ein reines Zeitspiel...


----------



## Ollek (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Oha , wenn du versuchst mich mit Fangfragen bloszustellen muß ich dich  entäuschen. Das klappt leider nicht.
> Ansonsten , 1+1 ist nunmal nicht gleich 3. Um das zu wissen braucht man keine Quellen , Statistiken o.ä. . Dafür reicht rudimentäres Grundwissen völlig aus.



Schade Gunnar hätt mich auch interessiert unabhängig das auch nich glaube das ein freiwilliger Verzicht was bringt.

Aber wenn man andern Naivität vorwirft bei erstmal vorgebrachten Zahlen sollte man schon mit dem Gegenteil aufwarten können.


Gruss


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

http://www.euronatur.org/uploads/media/info_aal_2005.pdf

Ist zwar nicht mehr ganz taufrisch , aber als Hintergrundinfo ausreichend.

Nochmal was zum Glasal.
Noch in den 90er jahren wurden 1000t gefangen. heute sind es keine 100 mehr. Warum wohl??


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hi Ollek.


> Schade Gunnar hätt mich auch interessiert unabhängig das auch nich glaube das ein freiwilliger Verzicht was bringt.


Richtige Zahlen kann es nicht geben. Bei Anglern kann es nur fragwürdige Hochrechnungen geben.  Objektive Berechnungen sind nicht möglich.Ich bin lange genug mit Fischern unterwegs gewesen. Was die rausholen schaffen Angler über Jahre nicht. Es mag sicher vereinzelnt anders sein, aber in der Masse an Gewässern nicht.


----------



## Ollek (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

is ok Gunnar #6 Das PDF ist dennoch Interessant...

Hier mal 2 wichtige Sätze wie ich finde:



> Bis zur tatsächlichen Einführung und Umsetzung eines Wiederauffüllungsplans empfiehlt der ICES, die Befischung auf das niedrigmöglichste Niveau zurückzuführen.





> Der lange Zeitraum, welcher zwischen Erkennen des Problems und der Formulierung von Gegenmaßnahmen vergangen ist, lässt bezüglich der Umsetzung dieser jedoch nur wenig positiv in die Zukunft blicken.


Nun kann sich jeder selber entscheiden ob er den Kopf in den Sand steckt oder den Empfehlungen des ICES nach geht.
Egal ob freiwillig oder früher oder später geregelt..egal ob Berufsfischer oder Hobbyangler.

Gruss

PS evtl ist der Link auch noch von Interesse...weiss nicht ob er schon genannt wurde...


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, dass ist diese Forderung nach freiwilligem Verzicht. Es gibt ja in Deutschland durchaus Organisationen, die sich für den Bestandserhalt bedrohter Tierarten einsetzen. Wer sich z.B. in dieser Richung beim Nabu engagiert und gleichzeitig freiwillig auf den Aalfang verzichtet, der tut zum einen seine individuelle Pflicht und schafft es zum anderen evt. den Aal auf die Liste der bedrohten Arten zu bekommen, um so wie in anderen Ländern auch ein allgemeines Aalfangverbot zu erreichen.

Strukturen und Organisationen sind vorhanden, es mangelt allein am konkreten Umsatz. 

Übrigens haben die Fischer hier in der Elbe nicht so gigantische Fänge wie man sich das so vorstellt. Die Netz- und Reusenfänge sind häufig kümmerlich. 

Diese Statistik ist interessant, aber ziemlich unerheblich. Sie unterstellt, dass der Populationsrückgang mit den Anglern oder Komoranen was zu tun haben könnte. Die Größe der Fänge ist doch lediglich ein Indikator für die Aalpopulation. Als vor einigen Jahren die Lühe bei uns aufgrund eines Hochwassers umgekippt ist, schwammen dort so viele tote Aale, wie man es sich nicht vorstellen kann.

Ich denke, dass der Rückgang eher auf Schwimmblasenbandwurm und Umweltgifte zurückzuführen ist, als auf die Angler. Trotzdessen wäre für mich die logische Konsequenz aus den bedrohten Beständen ein allumfassendes Aalfangverbot, um die verbleibenden gesunden Fische bestmöglich zu schützen und der Reproduktion zuzuführen.


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> wer wird noch Geld für den Besatz einer Fischart ausgeben, ohne diese später auch fangen zu dürfen ?
> .



braucht man eigentlich auch nicht besetzten, Glasaale wandern selber zum Gewässer.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Gern - dann aber nicht gleich weinen bitte. |supergri
> Nehme ich 10% der ankommenden Glasaale weg, ist der Einfluß auf die Population wesentlich geringer als wenn ich 10% der abwandernden Blankaale wegnehme.
> Warum? Weil von den 10% Glasaalen nur die allerwenigsten zu Blankaalen werden, von den abwandernden Blankaalen aber die allermeisten (die heutigen Einflüsse nicht berüksichtigend) ihre Laichgebiete erreichen würden.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. Aber ich fühle mich unverstanden. :q

Meine Denke ist folgende:

Das fährt ein Glasaalfischer mit seinem Boot an der Küste lang und fängt Glasaale. Diese wandern zum ( überwiegenden ) Teil als Delikatesse nach Asien. Ein kleinerer Teil wandert als Besatzaal in Aufzuchtstationen und von dort wiederum zum Teil als Besatz in unsere Gewässer. 

Angenommen Angler und Berufsfischer verzichten auf den Aalfang und vielleicht geht sogar die allgemeine Nachfrage nach Aal zurück, wandern logischerweise auch weniger Glasaale in die Aufzuchtstationen und ganz sicher auch weniger ( keine ? ) mehr als Besatz in unsere Gewässer. 

Der Glasaalfischer wird deswegen aber keinen einzigen Glasaal weniger fangen, da die Nachfrage größer ist als das Angebot.
Ergo wandern die Glasaale, die er bis jetzt als Aufzuchtmaterial verkauft hat, ebenfalls in die Konserven. 

Von den Besatzfischen werden ( angenommen ) ein großer Teil durch Angelr und Berufsfischer wieder abgefischt. Ein kleinerer Teil wandert aber irgendwann wieder Richtung Meer. Dieser kleine Teil wäre jedoch erst gar nicht zum abwachsen gekommen, sondern schon als Jungtier eingemacht worden.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Ich bin nicht sicher, wie hoch der Anteil der Besatzfische zu bewerten ist. Immerhin werden die meisten davon in abgeschlossene Gewässer eingebracht (damit auch jede Kiesgrube zum Aalangeln taugt) und nur die wenigsten direkt in Fließgewässer mit Nordsee-Zugang (man denke nur an Aalbesatz in der Donau!) wieder eingebracht.
Hinzu kommt noch der nicht unwesentliche Faktor, dass der Besatz zumindest bei den Farmaalen oftmals zu großen Teilen aus Männchen besteht (aufgrund der geringen Größe oftmals als "Jungaal" verkauft). Bislang ist nicht untersucht welchen Einfluß das hat - denn natürlicherweise bleiben die Männchen in Küstennähe und nur die Weibchen ziehen ins Landesinnere.

Von daher schätze ich persönlich den Aalbesatz durch Fischer und Angler (wie er heute Praxis ist) als nicht unbedingt das vorrangigste Kriterium ein. Ich sehe größere Probleme bei den Elterntieren, ohne die der Glasaalanteil sehr viel schneller noch sehr viel geringer ausfallen wird... 
Weil wie gesagt - vom Glasaal zum Blankaal ist ein deutlich weiterer und gefährlicher Weg als umgekehrt. Leider...


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt noch der nicht unwesentliche Faktor, dass der Besatz zumindest bei den Farmaalen oftmals zu großen Teilen aus Männchen besteht (aufgrund der geringen Größe oftmals als "Jungaal" verkauft). Bislang ist nicht untersucht welchen Einfluß das hat - denn natürlicherweise bleiben die Männchen in Küstennähe und nur die Weibchen ziehen ins Landesinnere.



Das liegt aber daran, dass Aale sich erst ab einer bestimmten Größe ( ich meine irgendwas knapp über 20 cm ) zum Weibchen entwickeln. Bis dahin sind sie streng genommen Zwitter mit vorwiegend männlichen Geschlechtsmerkmalen.
Ungeklärt ist noch, nach welchen Kriterien die endgültige Entwicklung männlich- weiblich von statten geht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Ach so, noch was zum Besatz im Rhein selbst.

Nach FF´s Quelle: http://www.bfv1889ev.de/index.php?id=216

wurden 1987 146 Glasaale/ha besetzt. 1995 noch 97/ha ,
Ab 2001 kaum noch nenneswerte Mengen ( 1 oder 2/ha ). Lediglich vorgestreckte Aale wurden ab 2002 mit ca. 20/ha besetzt. 

Bedenkt man die Verweildauer adulter Aale im Süßwasser, so ein Zusammenhang der jetzt rückläufigen Fänge mit den letzten nenneswerten Besatzmaßnahmen 1995 doch kaum von der Hand zu weisen. 

Ich denke, dass Besatz ein wesentlicher Bestandteil zur stabilisierung der Aalbestände ist/wäre. Auch wenn ein Teil davon wieder entnommen wird.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das liegt aber daran, dass Aale sich erst ab einer bestimmten Größe ( ich meine irgendwas knapp über 20 cm ) zum Weibchen entwickeln. Bis dahin sind sie streng genommen Zwitter mit vorwiegend männlichen Geschlechtsmerkmalen.
> Ungeklärt ist noch, nach welchen Kriterien die endgültige Entwicklung männlich- weiblich von statten geht.


 

Wie unterscheide ich denn Frau Aal und Herr Aal? |bigeyes
Also am Schwanz sicher nicht, und Eier/Milch wohl auch nicht. |kopfkrat


----------



## Ollek (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Wie unterscheide ich denn Frau Aal und Herr Aal? |bigeyes
> Also am Schwanz sicher nicht,



|kopfkrat gehts nur mir so...



 Honey wo bleibste?


----------



## Debilofant (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Nabend,

ich mag auch noch einmal. |bla:

Zunächst einmal eine geballte Untersuchungsschrift, die auch ich nicht durchgearbeitet habe, aber darin solllten sich sehr viele Faktoren zumindest angesprochen finden:

http://www.ifb-potsdam.de/aktuelles/ifb-aalheft.pdf

Ich hatte vor eins, zwei Wochen so einige Sachen beim Surfen im Netz gefunden, die es sehr anschaulich dargestellt hatten, nur leider finde ich jetzt die Links nicht mehr auf die Schnelle wieder. Fakt ist, dass es schon seit Mitte/Ende der 70er Jahre sachte bergab, dann seit Anfang der 90er ganz extrem steil nach unten ging, in der von mir hier nicht wiedergefundenen Diagramm-Darstellung war das unübersehbar als freier Fall zu erkennen.

@ Ralle: Das mit dem Einsammeln der Glasaale und wieder Zurückschubsen der Babyaale bereitet meines Wissens mehrere Probleme, die wohl noch nicht einmal ausgeforscht sind, man ist wohl noch bzw. gerade dabei.

Was man dem folgend verlinkten Artikel entnehmen kann, sind es vor allem jene Probleme:

1. Problem: Beschaffungsproblem der ganz schnöde rein wirtschaftlichen/finanziellen Art - Der Preis für Glasaale hat sich innerhalb der letzten 15 Jahre wohl schon versechsfacht und dürfte mit steigender Knappheit die mit den Budgets finanzierbaren Stückzahlen spätestens demnächst sprengen bzw. wird dann eben noch weniger besetzt.

2. Problem: Die Annahme, dass es von den ausgesetzten Farmaalen auch eine nennenswerte Zahl dann bis zum Ablaichen schafft, ist derzeit nur mit dem schon arg lädierten Prinzip Hoffnung zu "begründen".

Diese Besatzaktion ist, wenn ich mich jetzt recht erinnere, ca. 1 Jahr später mal zwischendurch mit einem Kontrollfischen überprüft worden - mit katastrophalem Ergebnis, denn von den erhofften 100 Aalen pro Hektar konnten später dann lediglich 2-3 nachgewiesen werden... 

Die Bestrebungen mit der Überlegung, dass von den in Zuchtanlagen aufgepeppelten Glasaalen mehr zum Babyaal durchkommen als in freier Wildbahn und somit beim Zurücksetzen (in geeignete Abwanderungsgewässer, was bislang nur der geringere Teil war) mehr Aal "gewonnen" wurde, mag zunächst einmal für dieses Lebensstadium stimmen. 

Was jedoch anschließend nach dem Releasen (neben den allgegegnwärtigen Bedrohungen durch Fressfeinde bzw. Entnahme) passiert, ist jedoch höchst unklar. Ein Teil der Tiere soll sogar schon Anpassungsprobleme damit haben, sich von Fütterei auf Jägerdasein mit ausreichender Beutemenge umzustellen, weil sie scheinbar gar nicht ausreichend lernen konnten "Aal zu sein". Ähnlich wie bei Parasitenbefall steht zu befürchten, dass Tiere, die nicht fit genug sind, dann später auf der Reise zu den Laichgewässern letztlich doch nicht mehr ihr Ziel erreichen werden, weil sie zu schwach waren. 

3. Problem: Zum Teil wird auch der Klimawandel ins Spiel gebracht (Abschwächung und Verlaufsveränderungen des Golfstroms), sprich, dass sich das Verbreitungsgebiet womöglich insgesamt verändert hat. Was macht es dann aber für einen Sinn, in Regionen, die von Glasaalen auf natürlichem Wege nicht mehr bzw. kaum noch erreicht/angesteuert werden bzw. aus denen der Blankaalabstieg nicht mehr erfolgreich gelingt, dann weiterhin Aale dort auszusetzen? Diese an solchen Orten ausgesetzten Tiere hat man dann vermutlich von vornherein in ein Fass ohne Boden gesetzt, weil der Lebensraum einfach nicht mehr stimmt...

Das, was an aktivem Aalmanagement derzeit betrieben wird (Besatzmaßnahmen), um den seit Jahren vor allem vom Menschen ausgeübten Einfluss auf die Bestände irgendwie zumindest teilweise zu kompensieren, dürfte damit in meinen Augen zu 90 % unzulänglich sein, leider. Noch forscht man zwar dran rum, aber die Zeit dafür ist eigentlich schon weggelaufen.

Von daher macht es auch in meinen Augen halt am meisten Sinn, die noch vorhandenen Alttiere so konsequent wie nur möglich zu schonen, in der inzwischen leider sehr verwelkten "Hoffnung", dass sich ein natürlicher Rest-Bestand noch irgendwie über die Runden rettet.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Debilofant (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hier mal noch ein Link mit der bereits von mir erwähnten, optisch sehr eindringlichen Darstellung des Niedergangs des europaweiten Glasaalaufkommens seit den 80er Jahren, um zu verdeutlichen, worüber man eigentlich spricht, wenn hier die Frage aufgeworfen wurde, ob auch seitens eines Anglers im (in dem Diagramm noch gar nicht abgebildeten) Jahre 2010 Verzicht geübt oder halt weiter wie bisher gemacht werden sollte.

Einen solch steil abrauchenden roten Abwärtsbalken mit vorläufigem Endstand von irgendetwas leicht über Null haben noch nicht einmal die Börsianer "hinbekommen".

http://www.landwirtschaft.sachsen.de/landwirtschaft/4563.htm

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## jac (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Auweia!!


----------



## jerkfreak (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Ich habe für die ganzjährige Schonzeit gestimmt. Muss aber auch ehrlich sagen, dass ich so gut wie nie gezielt auf Aal fische, in der letzten Saison gerade ein einziges mal aus "Langeweile" im Sommer.

Von daher hab ich kein Problem damit...! #c Und die ein oder zwei mal im Sommer, wo ich drauf fische reisens auch nicht raus. Fische werden wenn ja eh wieder releast.


----------



## pfuitoifel (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



jac schrieb:


> Hey Manu, warum schreibst Du jetzt so was? Wir haben doch bis dahin fair und freundlich diskutiert? Solche Garstigkeiten kenn ich ja noch gar nicht von Dir....|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Hallo Martin,
als garstig würde ich meine Äußerung wahrlich nicht bezeichnen,etwas sarkastisch vielleicht.Aber wenn ich sowas lese wie von Gangolf,Zitat:
" einen Aal seiner natürlichen Umgebung entziehe um ihn - für 5 Minuten Genuß - auf die Bratpfanne gebe ... und bin zum Entschluß gekommen: 

Nein, das muss nicht sein. "

dann kocht mir was über.Mit dieser Einstellung sollte er wirklich sein Ernährungsverhalten überdenken.Und es ist doch nunmal so,daß es nicht überall Sinn macht,den Aal zu schonen.Und schon komme ich wieder zur Donau,mit all ihren Zuflüssen.Da ist der Aal wirklich problematisch.Da hier der Aal nie heimisch war,sorgte der Aalbesatz für massig Probleme,er verdrängte sehr viele Kleinfischarten bis zur Ausrottung.Einerseits wurden die Fische bzw. der Laich vom Aal gefressen,andererseits wurde der Aal zum übermächtigen Futterkonkurrenten ohne nennenswerte natürliche Feinde.Nachdem dann die Aalpopulation gegen Ende der 90er Jahre des letzten Jahrhunderts  in der Donau zurückging entstand eine Lücke,da die Kleinfische ja ausgerottet waren.In der Folge wurde diese Lücke von verschiedenen Grundelarten aus dem Schwarzmeerraum besetzt.Jetzt,nach knapp über zehn Jahren haben diese Grundeln schon den Charakter einer Plage angenommen.
Jetzt kann es keine Lösung sein,den Aal hier vermehrt zu besetzen,da er ja nicht mehr seine Laichgründe erreicht.Dazu ist der Schutz des Aals zu wichtig,als daß man ihn weiter in die Donau wirft.
Doch eine Schonung der Aale im Donaueinzugsgebiet wäre kein Zeichen für den Aal- und/oder Gewässerschutz,sondern eine Verschwendung von Ressourcen.
Hier sollten die Aale beangelt werden,so lange noch welche da sind,aber es dürften keine mehr besetzt werden.Und da die hier früher heimischen Fische nicht mehr sind müssen wir mit den Grundeln leben,aber nicht durch irgendwelche kurzsichtigen Maßnahmen die nächste Katastrophe vorantreiben.
Und nocheinmal für alle,ich bin absolut für den Schutz des Aals,allerdings nicht um jeden Preis,und auch nicht da,wo der Aal eigentlich nicht vorkommt bzw nicht hingehört.


----------



## hans albers (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



> Jetzt kann es keine Lösung sein,den Aal hier vermehrt zu besetzen,
> da er ja nicht mehr seine Laichgründe erreicht.
> Dazu ist der Schutz des Aals zu wichtig,als daß man ihn
> weiter in die Donau wirft.
> ...


yep, 
sehe ich ähnlich..
die besetzung an gewässern wo ein abwandern nicht möglich ist,
bzw. die fische nicht heimisch waren ist 
auch nach meiner meinung für die katz...

greetz
lars


----------



## Parasol (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hallo,
an dieser Stelle möchte ich nochmals den Text einer Kundenproschüre eines EDEKA-Marktes zur Kenntnis geben:

_"Es klingt paradox: Essen Sie Aal, damit er nicht ausstirbt! Die Europäische Union hat nämlich für die Wiederauffüllung des Aalbestandes neue Rahmenbedingungen festgelegt, nach denen 35% des Glasaalfanges – mit jährlicher Quoten-Erhöhung von 5% - als Besatzaale in Flüssen und Seen auszusetzten sind. Um sie kontrolliert zu füttern und aufzuziehen. So haben die kleinen Glasaale nämlich optimale Überlebenschancen: Vorgefarmte Aale überleben in freier Wildbahn zu 80-95%, statt 2-3%. Finanziert werden diese Maßnahmen von Produzenten, Farmern, Fischern und Anglern mit den Ländern und der EU. Durch einen Konsumverzicht würden also deutlich weniger Gelder für den Besatz zu Verfügung stehen."

_Sicher auch eine Betrachtungsweise._
_


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Parasol schrieb:


> Finanziert werden diese Maßnahmen von Produzenten, Farmern, Fischern und Anglern mit den Ländern und der EU. Durch einen Konsumverzicht würden also deutlich weniger Gelder für den Besatz zu Verfügung stehen."
> [/SIZE]_
> _



Hä ?
wenn jemand anderes Aale isst, muss ich den Besatz bezahlen ?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Nein, indem du Aale isst bezahlst du den Besatz, den du nicht bräuchtest, wenn du keine Aale essen würdest, soll heißen, wer in Zukunft noch Aale fangen will soll die Teile gefälligst auch essen!


----------



## Algon (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Hä ?
> wenn jemand anderes Aale isst, muss ich den Besatz bezahlen ?


 
Willkommen in der sozialen Marktwirtschaft!|supergri

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nein, indem du Aale isst bezahlst du den Besatz, den du nicht bräuchtest, wenn du keine Aale essen würdest, soll heißen, wer in Zukunft noch Aale fangen will soll die Teile gefälligst auch essen!


 
Naja, wenn das Land und die EU Gelder dazugibt, bezahlt er indirekt schon mit, aber das wird ja überall so gemacht.

MfG Algon


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Deshalb esse ich ja auch Aal!


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> an dieser Stelle möchte ich nochmals den Text einer Kundenproschüre eines EDEKA-Marktes zur Kenntnis geben:
> 
> _"Es klingt paradox: Essen Sie Aal, damit er nicht ausstirbt! Die Europäische Union hat nämlich für die Wiederauffüllung des Aalbestandes neue Rahmenbedingungen festgelegt, nach denen 35% des Glasaalfanges – mit jährlicher Quoten-Erhöhung von 5% - als Besatzaale in Flüssen und Seen auszusetzten sind. Um sie kontrolliert zu füttern und aufzuziehen. So haben die kleinen Glasaale nämlich optimale Überlebenschancen: Vorgefarmte Aale überleben in freier Wildbahn zu 80-95%, statt 2-3%. Finanziert werden diese Maßnahmen von Produzenten, Farmern, Fischern und Anglern mit den Ländern und der EU. Durch einen Konsumverzicht würden also deutlich weniger Gelder für den Besatz zu Verfügung stehen."
> ...



Das ist genau das, was ich meine.


----------



## Debilofant (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

@ Parasol & Ralle:

So jedenfalls die bisherige - bis vor kurzem nicht in Frage gestellte - gemeinhin von unserer Wahrnehmung akzeptierte Annahme...

Die Spezies "Farmaal" bereitet aber bei aufmerksamer Betrachtung einigen Leuten inzwischen ganz beachtliche Kopfschmerzen, etwa was deren Kondition und Überlebensfähigkeit angeht, wofür ich noch einmal einen Beitrag verlinke: 

http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/luebben/Dem-Aal-soll-geholfen-werden;art1058,2393596,0

Hier dann ein Zitat, in dem der Finger grübelnd in die bislang wohl übersehene Wunde gelegt wird: 


> ...Bis etwa 1990 lag der Ertrag bei zwölf Kilogramm je Hektar. Heute ist es nur noch ein Kilogramm.“ _*Vom Besatz her müsste der Fang jedoch etwa acht Kilogramm je Hektar ergeben. Die Frage sei, wo die restlichen sieben Kilogramm blieben*_...


Das könnte (unter anderem) also gut bedeuten, dass der künstlich eingetrichterte Wachstumsvorsprung der Farmaale mit der daraufhin angenommenen gesteigerten Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit von zu kurzer Dauer ist, wohingegen die zunächst weniger zahlreich durchgekommenen (natürlich ausgesiebten) Naturburschen auf lange Sicht entscheidend aufholen, womöglich sogar so nachhaltig aufholen, dass sie unterm Strich auf der letztlich allein entscheidenden Zielgeraden dann doch wieder zahlenmäßig noch in der Überzahl wären. 

Bei dieser Betrachtung spielen gewiss massig andere Faktoren auch noch eine zusätzlich gewichtige Rolle, und einmal erfolgreich gezeugte Glasaale werden gewiss auch unterschiedslos weggefischt, aber der lange Zeit als sicher geglaubte Besatzeffekt wird jüngst eben zunehmend kritisch hinterfragt...

Abschließend das geradezu ketzerisch anmutende Zitat, welches womöglich das gehätschelte Kind beim Namen nennt:


> _*„Insbesondere seit Farmaale in die Binnengewässer eingesetzt werden, sind die Erträge rückläufig“*_


Ein weiteres, noch verheerenderes Szenario, was hiernach womöglich zu befürchten stünde, wäre somit eine Art Verdrängungseffekt, dass nämlich der Besatz mit Farmaalen sogar zulasten der natürlich aufgestiegenen Restpopulation geht, was dann wiederum dem Gesamtbestand abträglich ist, wenn den Farmaalen dann reisetechnisch schlussendlich noch vor dem Ziel die Puste ausgehen sollte bzw. die mehrfach transportierten Farmaale auch von der Orientierung her mit den Wanderrouten nicht mehr annähernd so zurecht kommen sollten...

Von daher täten wir in meinen Augen wohl gut daran, uns mit aktiven Eingriffen, seien sie auch noch so gut gemeint, bis auf weiteres genauso zurückzuhalten wie mit der Entnahme insgesamt.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Algon (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Deshalb esse ich ja auch Aal!


Und Gardenfly zahlt.


MfG Algon
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=17038


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Debilofant schrieb:


> @ Parasol & Ralle:
> 
> So jedenfalls die bisherige - bis vor kurzem nicht in Frage gestellte - gemeinhin von unserer Wahrnehmung akzeptierte Annahme...
> 
> ...



Ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung, wie sich das mit vorgestreckten Aalen verhält. Allerdings wird die Wiederfangquote bei einer so wanderlustigen Art kaum ein zuverlässiges Merkmal sein. Wenn ich bedenke, wieviel Aale sich heute noch in kleinen und kleinsten Bachläufen finden, wo sie ganz sicher nicht eingesetzt wurden, und mir dann vorstelle, wieviele solcher Gewässer zum Flußsystem des Rheins gehören, kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass Besatzmaßnahmen hinsichtlich des Wiederfangs zu einem großen Teil verpuffen. Weiter spricht dem entgegen, dass sowohl in der Donau, als auch in zahlreichen geschlossenen Gewässern gute Aalbestände vorhanden sind/waren, was hinsichtlich der Überlebensfähigkeit von Besatzaal eigentlich eine deutliche Sprache spricht. 
Weiter ist der Besatz mit vorgestreckten Aalen im Rhein seit jeher eher gering. In der Hauptsache wurden Glasaale besetzt und für die dürfte eine " Verweichlichung " durch das künstliche Zufüttern keine Rolle spielen. 
In wie weit die Orientierung durch den Transport gestört wird, wer will das mit Sicherheit sagen ? Sicher ist jedoch, dass die Rückreise immer stromab geschieht. Dazu braucht es keinerlei Orientierung außer der Strömung. 

Doch selbst wenn selbst die Glasaale durch den Transport geschwächt wären und auch wenn viele der Überlebenden Probleme mit der Orientierung haben, eines ist doch unumstößlich sicher.
Nämlich dass jeder gefangene Glasaal, der nicht als Besatz verwendet wird, unweigerlich zur " Delikatesse " verarbeitet wird, was seine Überlebenschancen ganz sicher auf Null reduziert.

Drastischer ausgedrückt. Jeder gefangene Glasaal, der nicht ausgesetzt wird, wandert nur in eine Richtung, nämlich in den Magen eines Asiaten. 

Es ist völlig klar, dass ein Verzicht der Angler nicht den allerkleinsten Einfluß auf die Glasaalfischerei hat. 

Es sei denn, um mal ein heißeres Eisen anzufassen, jeder Angelverein erhöht die Preise für Beiträge und Erlaubnisscheine um - na sagen wir 25 % ( ist verhandelbar ) - und diese Mehreinnahmen wandern in einen Fond aus dem Subventuionen der Glasaalfischer finanziert werden, so diese bereit sind ihre Fangquoten zu senken, und/oder in den Um/Rückbau von Wasserkraftwerken oder sonstige, dem Aal zuträgliche Maßnahmen.

Ich bin aber ziemlich sicher, dass die Aalliebe da abrupt endet.


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Richtig - schließe mich auch weitestgehend Ralle´s Meinung an!

Die Quote der gefangenen Glaasaale, welche künftig zu Besatzzwecken verwendet werden MÜSSEN könnte allerdings für mich noch deutlich höher sein!

...und man sollte darauf achten, nur in geeignete Gewässer zu besetzen, so dass zumindest die Chance besteht, das besetzte Aale auch erfolgreich abwandern können!

Petri!

E.

PS:

Wenn ich wüßte, dass mein Geld auch mit Sicherheit zweckgebunden NUR (!) für Aalbesatz im Rhein ausgegeben wird (und NUR dafür!), dann würde ich sofort spenden!
Kein Witz - aber da wir in Deutschland leben, müßten vermutlich 10 verschiedene Ministerien & Behörden noch laaaange Genehmigungsverfahren für einen solchen Besatz abnicken und die RFG müßte dies initiieren!

...das wird wohl nix!

E.


----------



## dukewolf (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Da ein anderer Thread ja geschlossen wurde, melde ich mich hier einmal zu Wort.

Warum suchen User in Angelforen denn nun immer noch nach Tips, wie sie Aalschnüre bauen und wo sie Aalkörbe und Reusen kaufen können ? 
Und warum gibt es immer von Vereine und Genehmigungen, wo auf der Karte drauf steht, daß Aalleinen mit 10 Häken erlaubt sind ?

Entschuldige @"TRANSformator" für mein Link zu deiner Aussage.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2815295&postcount=34
 Ich kann damit einfach nicht umgehen, daß in der Zeit (wo der Aal selten wird) solche Methoden bei dir im Verein noch auf den Erlaubnisschein stehen.


----------



## Prinzchen (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



dukewolf schrieb:


> ...Ich kann damit einfach nicht umgehen, daß in der Zeit (wo der Aal selten wird) solche Methoden bei dir im Verein noch auf den Erlaubnisschein stehen.


 
Glaub mir, dass ist leider noch immer recht häufig so. Hier ein Auszug aus der Gewässerordnung eines mir bekannten Angelvereines:

_Die Verwendung von Aalschnüren ist in den stehenden Gewässern des Vereins nicht gestattet. Aalschnüre dürfen nicht mit lebenden Köderfisch oder Fröschen geködert werden und müssen nach Sonnenuntergang gelegt und vor Sonnenaufgang aufgenommen werden. Es dürfen nicht mehr als 20 Haken ausgelegt werden._ 

Das heißt im Klartext, in den Fließgewässern dieses Vereines darfst du munter deine Schnüre legen.

Ganz großes Kino #d


----------



## jac (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

@dukewolf

schau Dir die das obige "Meinungsbarometer" an, dann erkennst Du das mehr als die Hälfte hier nicht Deiner (bzw. meiner) Meinung sind wenn es um den dringend notwendigen Schutz des Aals geht.
Das möchte ich auch nicht verurteilen. Jeder mag seine Gründe und Ansichtsweisen vertreten. Aber dennoch stimmte mich diese ganze Diskussion sehr nachdenklich.

Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## GolemX (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Also ich hab mit "Ist mir egal" gestimmt.  
Bei uns scheint es eigentlich keinen Mangel an Aalen zu geben,
*jedoch* werde ich dieses Jahr auch auf Aale verzichten (evtl im allgemein darauf), denn ich musste feststellen, Aal schmeckt mir einfach nicht.  #d


----------



## dukewolf (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

@Prinzchen
Jepp da stimme ich dir zu, daß sowas ein ganz großes Kino ist |gr: !
Alle Zeitschriften, Foren, Interessengemeinschaften usw reden darüber, aber einigen Vereinen ist der Bestand des Aals wohl wirklich egal.

@ Martin ( Jac ) stimmt leider.
OK ich will hier keinen verurteilen, der an seinen Gewässer ab und zu einen Aal fängt.
Auch nicht, wo in stehenden Gewässern noch alte Aalbestände vorhanden sind, und man dort noch darauf angelt ( ist bei uns noch der Fall )
Aber das Hardcore-Fischen auf Aal ist schon extrem.  Angler die sich einerseits über Turbinen, Kormoran und die Beneluxländer (Glasaalfang ) aufregen, die den Aal in Massen fangen und fressen, aber solche Angler es dulden, daß ihr Verein solche Aalleinen noch erlauben, ist schon skuril.



			
				 GolemX schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab mit "Ist mir egal" gestimmt.  Bei uns scheint es eigentlich keinen Mangel an Aalen zu geben,*jedoch* werde ich dieses Jahr auch auf Aale verzichten (evtl im  allgemein darauf), denn ich musste feststellen, Aal schmeckt mir einfach  nicht.  #d



Bin nun auf deine Meinung gespannt, wenn dies den Hecht, Zander, Wels, die Forelle, oder Schleie betreffen würde.  Nur weil du damit nichts anfangen kannst, und dir diese Fischart nicht schmeckt , kannst du damit leben, daß eine Fischart aus unseren Gewässern evtl. irgendwann verschwindet ?
Frag mal genau nach, warum der Aal bei dir noch so häufig vorkommt !  Sicher nicht von selbst dort hochgewandert, sondern besetzt wurde, weil er es selber nicht mehr schafft bis KB oder SW zu wandern, dort abzuwachsen, wieder in die Nord - Ostsee abzuwandern, um sich im SG Meer zu vermehren, und abermals bis in deine Region hochzuwandern.   
Junge du machst es dir aber recht einfach.


----------



## dukewolf (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

@ Falk wer sagte was, daß ein Aal hier laicht ?
( hoffe jedenfalls das sowas keiner denkt |bigeyes )

Falk es ist klar, daß die Glasaal-Industrie einen sehr sehr großen Teil daran Mitschuld hat, aber ...
Man kann doch nicht mit den Finger auf die Konzerne zeigen, wenn man es im Kleinen auch noch daran mitwirkt um die Blankaale beim Abwandern zu fangen.

Und wo denkst du nun, wo unser Besatz ( egal ob in Flüssen, oder leider auch in stehenden Gewässern ) her kommt ?  
Die stammen von Fischzüchtern!
Aber wo haben diese Züchtern ihre Aale her ?
Wohl kaum selbst gezüchtet, sondern aus den Ländern wo Glasaale gefangen werden.
Und werden diese gezogene Aale nur in passende Flüsse gesetzt?  NEIN !!!
Diese kaufen auch Vereine und Angler , die sie in Seen oder Dorfteiche nun als Aalbesatz setzen.   Siehe hier >>>http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=177196


----------



## ernie1973 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Ihr diskutiert hier über Aalfang Beschränkung.
> Über Mindestmaß
> 
> (ich schaue gerade: es gibt weitere kritische Stimmen)
> ...


 
Falk:

Es wäre toll, wenn Du recht hättest und ich bin auch für eine sofortige und strikte Regulierung & Kontrolle der Glasaalfänge, aber die Probleme des Aals resultieren aus mehreren gewichtigen Ursachen, die leider kumulativ wirken und allesamt einen erheblichen Einfluß auf die Aale haben.

Nach meiner Kenntnis als interessierter Aalfreund, durch Lektüre wirklich vieler Artikel, Studien, Foren und verschiedenster Quellen, kann man die Hauptprobleme der Aale wie folgt zusammenfassen:

- Glasaalfang in den Flußmündugen zum Verzehr & Export in Zuchtfarmen, die eigentlich nicht züchten, weil geht nicht, sondern nur für den (asiatischen) Markt mästen!

- Stromgewinnung = Zerschreddern unzähliger Aale
- Schwimmblasenwurm = geschwächte Aale, welche ihre Wanderung in die Sargasso-See nicht mehr schaffen
- Umweltgifte und deren Anreicherung welche die Aale ebenfalls zu schwach für ihre Wanderung machen
- Kormoran-Problematik
- Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer, die nehmen, was sie kriegen - und das ohne Limit
- und natürlich auch wir Angler, wobei ich die Menge der von Anglern entnommenen Aale in dieser Kumulation für relativ gering halte, auch wenn sie ebenfalls nat. einen gewissen Effekt hat.


Kumulativ sind das alles Dinge, die mich nicht mehr daran glauben lassen, dass wir selbst ohne den Glasaalfang mal wieder eine "Aalschwemme" haben könnten, weil es dafür meiner Ansicht nach leider zu spät ist.

Nach meiner laienhaften Einschätzung könnten nur massive Besatzmaßnahmen (und das in geeigneten Gewässern, also möglichst Fließgewässer, welche eine Abwanderung ermöglichen & nicht mit Stromturbinen gespickt sind!) von Glasaalen die Bestände etwas stützen und verhindern, dass der Aal bald komplett ausgestorben ist.

Dafür wäre ein Aalfangverbot völlig kontraproduktiv, da weder Angler noch Berufsfischer Geld ausgeben werden, um einen Fisch zu besetzen, den sie anschließend nicht auch fangen dürfen!

Ernie


----------



## dukewolf (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

@ Erni
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
Eine Reportage ( keine Ahnung ob 3 Sat oder reg. 3. Progr. ) 
Im Main bei irgendwo bei Schweinfurt, zeigte eine Reportage einen Angelverein, mit aktive Mitgliedern die mit Reusen Aale beim Abwandern gefangen haben.  Die Reusen leerten sie jeden 2. Tag, und sammelten die gefangenen Aale.
Die transportierten sie dann bis zum Rhein, da die Fische dort keine Turbinen mehr zu befürchten haben.
Man sieht..."Kleinvieh macht auch Mist" und selbst kleine Initiativen können dazu beitragen, dem Aal zu helfen.
Außerungen wie " Wir sind ein kleiner Verein, oder bin doch nur ein Angler unter vielen in Deutschland . "  sind Ausreden.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

@ Dukewolf:

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen - es gibt sicher tolle engagierte Angler, aber *wer sagt mir, was die so machen, wenn die Kamera mal nicht dabei ist???*

Solche Medienberichte sind oft geschönt & vor allem oft gestellt!

*Falls* sie es kontinuierlich so machen, dann ist das ein guter Anfang und ich finde es *richtig klasse*!

Ich rede mich auch nicht raus, sondern ich fange meine Aale, solange ich darf, denn man sollte meiner Ansicht nach auch dort beginnen, wo es den Aalen am meisten nützt und wo kommerzielle Interessen dem effektiven Aalschutz entgegenstehen (z.B. beim Glasaalfang für den Export).

Sicherlich hätte auch ein Aalverzicht meinerseits einen (wenn auch recht geringen positiven) Effekt für die Gesamtpopulation, was ich aber nach Abwägung aller o.g. Faktoren für mich einfach anders entschieden habe, als manche das hier anscheinend gerne hören würden und nicht auf meine Aale verzichten werde, bis ich es muß!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Ich finde es naiv zu glauben,dass sich durch Verzicht einiger weniger,
etwas an der Aalproblematik ändern würde.Dieses wird nur den Profiteuren
nutzen.
Natürlich ist die Aktion dieses Angelvereins beispielhaft und dieser freiwillige Selbstverzicht wird unsere Politiker höchstens auf
die Idee bringen,dass wenn die Angler schon wieder in vorrauseilendem
Gehorsam,ein schlechtes Gewissen zeigen,man diesen auch gleich den Aalfang verbieten zu kann!
Viel wichtiger fände ich es wenn man versucht auf politischer Ebene Einfluß zu nehmen.
Bei welcher Fischart sollen Angler sich denn weiter,mit gutem Beispiel 
in Verzicht üben,bei der Äsche oder auch der Bachforelle?

Taxidermist


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hi,  solange Aale bei Discounter geräuchert verramscht werden  kann es so schlimm nicht sein.
Ich  habe mir abgewöhnt auf jede Katastrophenmeldung zu reagieren.

Das vermeintliche Problem liegt vermutlich auch weniger an der Sportfischerei sondern das Glasaale in Massen gefangen werden werden wenn diesean den Küsten ankommen, da man Aal nicht züchten kann.Diese Tiere werden dann bis zur Verkufsgröße gemästet.
Na klar wird auch  aus den Tieren der Besatz für unsere Gewässer generiert.

Als Alrounder werde ich mir es nicht nehmen lassen - solange es erlaubt ist - im Sommer meine Aale zu fangen.


----------



## GolemX (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



dukewolf schrieb:


> Bin nun auf deine Meinung gespannt, wenn dies den Hecht, Zander, Wels, die Forelle, oder Schleie betreffen würde.  Nur weil du damit nichts anfangen kannst, und dir diese Fischart nicht schmeckt , kannst du damit leben, daß eine Fischart aus unseren Gewässern evtl. irgendwann verschwindet ?
> Frag mal genau nach, warum der Aal bei dir noch so häufig vorkommt !  Sicher nicht von selbst dort hochgewandert, sondern besetzt wurde, weil er es selber nicht mehr schafft bis KB oder SW zu wandern, dort abzuwachsen, wieder in die Nord - Ostsee abzuwandern, um sich im SG Meer zu vermehren, und abermals bis in deine Region hochzuwandern.
> Junge du machst es dir aber recht einfach.



Meine Meinung ? 
Alles klar, erstens mal kann ich es nicht ausstehen wenn jemand wildfremdes mich "Junge" nennt oder irgendwie anders versucht zu betiteln. Ich glaube man sollte fremde Leute, egal ob sie eine andere Meinung vertreten wenigstens ein Grundlevel an Respekt entgegenbringen. 
Zweitens, glaube ich ernsthaft die Welt hat weitaus größere Probleme wie der Aalfang, aber um deine Frage zu beantworten, Ich bin im Verband und zahle meine Beiträge, sowie sehr viel für meine Jahreskarten. (mehr wie ich jemals an Fisch rausholen könnte) 
Dieses eingebrachte Geld wird schließlich dazu verwendet die Gewässer zu besetzten die ich befische. 
Also, ums ganz klar zu machen, im Grunde genommen könnte ich Geld an den Haken binden, einwerfen und die Hälfte (wenn überhaupt) davon wieder einholen, wäre vom Prinzip her fast das Gleiche.  
Ich bin also einer von denen, die dafür sorgen das diese Tiere überhaupt da sind und solange ich es darf und es möchte, werde ich diesen Tieren auch nachstellen.


----------



## dukewolf (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



			
				 GolemX schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar, erstens mal kann ich es nicht ausstehen wenn jemand  wildfremdes mich "Junge" nennt oder irgendwie anders versucht zu  betiteln. Ich glaube man sollte fremde Leute, egal ob sie eine andere  Meinung vertreten wenigstens ein Grundlevel an Respekt entgegenbringen.


Würde mich gerne entschuldigen, aber Vorname ist mir leider nicht bekannt |wavey:.
In Bay. sagt man Bua, in Norden " meen Jung " , daher also Entschuldige Herr GolemX , für meine Anrede. :m



			
				 GolemX schrieb:
			
		

> Zweitens, glaube ich ernsthaft die Welt hat weitaus größere Probleme wie  der Aalfang


Klar , denn so eine Tierart kann ja ruhig von der Bildfläche verschwinden, nur weil die Welt andere Probleme hat.   
Solche Äußerungen sagten schon viele Leute vor unserer Zeit, nur Schade das die Tier und Pflanzenwelt nicht darauf wartet, bis die anderen Probleme der Welt gelöst wurden, oder du deine Meinung änderst.



			
				 GolemX schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin im Verband und zahle meine Beiträge, sowie sehr viel für meine  Jahreskarten. (mehr wie ich jemals an Fisch rausholen könnte)


Kann man mit Geld alles bezahlen ? 
Oder wiegst du dein Hobby mit dem auf, was du dafür bezahlst ?  Komische Ansichten, wo ein Angler mit der Natur leben sollte, und nicht mit Geld sein Gewissen reinwaschen möchte.
" Hab ja gezahlt, und damit das Recht ! " 



			
				 GolemX schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ums ganz klar zu machen, im Grunde genommen könnte ich Geld an den  Haken binden, einwerfen und die Hälfte (wenn überhaupt) davon wieder  einholen, wäre vom Prinzip her fast das Gleiche.


Warum machst du es dann nicht ? 
Mußt mal überlegen, daß noch viel mehr an deinen Beiträgen hängt als nur Besatz. 
Oder was denkst du wie Vereine ihre privaten Arbeitsstd. bezahlen, um der Natur zu helfen, geschützte Fisch Tier und Pflanzenarten zu erhalten.   
Sorry Golem, aber dein Geldbeitrag fließt nicht nur in den Besatz.  Und wer seinen Fang an seinen Beitrag misst, der sollte das Hobby wechseln.



			
				 GolemX schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin also einer von denen, die dafür sorgen das diese Tiere überhaupt  da sind und solange ich es darf und es möchte, werde ich diesen Tieren  auch nachstellen.


Nein du bist einer, der denkt, mit Geld kann er sich einen Freifahrtsschein erwerben um den Tieren nach seinem Kopf nachzustellen, so wie dir es passt, und nicht wie man es vernünftig machen sollte.

Wie gesagt, ich habe nichts gegen Angler die hier und da ihren Aal fangen.



			
				 Falk1 schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Idee,
> ich denke aber, es ist verboten. Zumindest für Angler.


Falk sicher meintest du, was ich wegen den Reusen schrieb.   Denke soweit ich noch weiß, hatten die eine Ausnahmegenehmigung. 



			
				 Falk1 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hat mal irgendeiner von Euch über natürliche Verbreitung nachgedacht?  *
> (Soll es "früher" mal gegeben haben.)|kopfkrat



Jepp .  Das meinte ich ja, denn in stehenden Gewässern kommt der Aal eigentlich gar nicht vor.  Oder meintest du was anderes?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Absatz:
> 
> 4. Turbinen und sonstige Hindernisse.....
> 
> ...




Ja:



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Wenn keine Aale mehr oberhalb von Turbinen besetzt werden dürften, wäre dieses Problem schon mal behoben.



...


----------



## Rosi (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Bei uns wurde der Gesetzgeber grad tätig und hat eine Schonzeit für den Aal eingeführt. Angepasst an EU-Richtlinien. Nach und nach werden alle Bundesländer Schonzeiten einführen und sich an Brüssel orientieren. 
Darüber hinaus kann jeder selbst entscheiden. Und wenn mein Nachbar schwärmt, die Aale beißen und soooo dick|bigeyes, dann laß ich mich verrückt machen und geh auch gezielt los.


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Nette Erfahrungen und wenn ich Das kurz zusammen fasse:
> 
> 1. Auch Angler/ Vereine brauchen Besatz
> 
> ...


 
...lieber Falk, liest Du auch Beiträge anderer, wenn jemand auf Deine Beiträge etwas schreibt, oder lädst Du nur ab und zu mal etwas von Dir im Thread ab?

Zur natürlichen Verbreitung läßt sich nur sagen, dass die aufgrund der massiv geschwächten europäischen Population wohl sehr sehr lange dauern wird und ich denke, man sollte der natürlichen Verbreitung etwas nachhelfen, durch Glasaalbesatz in geeigneten Fließgewässern.(wobei der Schwimmblasenwurm, die Giftanreicherung im Körper der Aale und der Klimawandel-->Veränderung von Meeresströmungen auch Faktoren sein könnten, die eine natürliche Verbreitung "so wie früher" u.U. mittlerweile so erschweren, dass diese garnicht mehr klappt!?...da sollte man mal wirkliche Experten zu hören, aber ich denke "früher" waren die Aale deutlich fitter...und ohnehin ginge es den meisten Lebewesen ohne uns Menschen vermutlich viel besser!).

Also - ich ziehe es deswegen ernsthaft in Zweifel, ob eine natürliche Verbreitung der Aale klappen kann, solange noch Menschen auf diesem Planeten rumturnen...!

Das Problem am Glasaalfang aus deutscher Sicht ist die Tatsache, dass Schindluder zumeist nicht auf dt. Hoheitsgebiet getrieben wird und somit nur der dt. Gesetzgeber nicht wirklich etwas ausrichten kann (außer national die Angler zu gängeln, die ich bei dieser Problematik immernoch für das geringste Übel halte!).

Also wird der kommerzielle Glasaalfang außerhalb Deutschlands nicht aufhören und die Staatengemeinschaft ist auf internationaler Ebene gefragt, um z.B. zumindest eine Quote vorzuschreiben, die festsetzt, wieviel % der gefangenen Glasaale zu Besatzzwecken verwendet werden müssen.

Alternativ könnte man den Glasaalfang auch komplett einstellen, um eine Regeneration der Bestände zu beschleunigen bzw. zu ermöglichen, was ich aber aufgrund der Lukrativität (dank sei vor allem dem asiatischen Markt, der Wahnsinnspreise für kleine Aale zum mästen zahlt!) dieser Art der Fischerei für unrealistisch halte!

Solange es eine solch extreme Nachfrage gibt, wird immer ein Land Aale fangen (...so wie Japan immernoch viele viele Wale zu "Forschungszwecken" jagd....lol...!).

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## dukewolf (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Ernie
Daher meine Frage:
Wo ist der Ansatz zu machen ? 
Die Nachfrage, oder das Angebot zu unterbinden?
Also, wo keine Nachfrage, da kein Dealer, oder wo kein Dealer, da keine Nachfrage ?
Und wie man sieht, ist immer noch Aufklärungsarbeit gefragt, denn sonst könnten keine solchen Äußerungen von Anglern kommen, die ihren € Beitrag als Fangberechtigung deklarieren um weiter den Aal legitim nachzustellen.


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

...die Nachfrage wird sich nicht unterbinden lassen - dafür lieben die Asiaten den Aal zu sehr!

Toll wäre, wenn jemand es endlich schaffen würde, den Aal in Gefangenschaft zu züchten - aber das versuchen sehr viele und das schon laaaange und der erste, der es schafft wird stinkreich!

Glasaalfang verbieten klappt vermutlich leider auch nicht, da sich dafür zu viele Länder einig sein & am gleichen Strang ziehen müßten.

Somit halte ich persönlich nur die Quote für realistisch machbar, die sämtliche Glasaalfischer ZWINGT, einen %-ualen Anteil ihrer Fänge zu Besatzzwecken in geeigneten Gewässern zu veräußern.

Ernie


----------



## dukewolf (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



			
				 erni1973 schrieb:
			
		

> Somit halte ich persönlich nur die Quote für realistisch machbar, die  sämtliche Glasaalfischer ZWINGT, einen %-ualen Anteil ihrer Fänge zu  Besatzzwecken in geeigneten Gewässern zu veräußern.



Genau Erni das wäre ein Anfang !
Daher sollten solche Gesetzesmaßnahmen nicht Länder.- sondern EU bezogen sein.
Der Glasaalfang, der für den Besatz bestimmt ist, sollte da auch wenigstens zweckmäßig gesetzlich geregelt sein, daß dieser nur dort verkauft und besetzt wird, wo er auch real vorkommen würde. 
Die EU sollte mal endlich das Geld und den Gewinn weglassen, die sie mit solchen Fischkonzernen verdient. 
Dies gilt aber auch für uns Angler, die ihren € Beitrag darin sehen, daß man diesen ja wieder im Jahr heraus fischen muß, um keinen Verlust zu machen.

Solange jeder Angler über sein Geld redet, daß er für sein Hobby ausgibt, braucht sich keiner Aufzuregen, daß die EU weiter den Glasaalfang erlaubt.    Viele sind hier nicht besser wie die Asiaten.   Hauptsache _*ICH*_, und der Rest geht einem am A.. vorbei.   Die Asiaten wollen den Aal, egal wie schlecht es der Population geht, und hier liest man das selbige von den Anglern.


----------



## erT (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Rosi schrieb:


> Bei uns wurde der Gesetzgeber grad tätig und hat eine Schonzeit für den Aal eingeführt. Angepasst an EU-Richtlinien. Nach und nach werden alle Bundesländer Schonzeiten einführen und sich an Brüssel orientieren.
> Darüber hinaus kann jeder selbst entscheiden. Und wenn mein Nachbar schwärmt, die Aale beißen und soooo dick|bigeyes, dann laß ich mich verrückt machen und geh auch gezielt los.



was genau soll denn die schonzeit bezwecken?
meiner meinung nach der einzige effekt der sache:
laichreife aale landen nicht auf unseren tellern, sondern werden von der ersten, oder spätestens der drölfzigsten wehrturbine zerstückelt.
der teil,der es doch noch raus schafft, wird dann halt großteils ein stück weiter, außerhalb der deutschen grenzen gefangen.

schonzeit ne weile später:es kommen dann wieder die glasaale, die teils sofort weggefangen werden, es teils bis an die deutsche küste
schaffen, aber auch dort vor dem unlösbaren problem der wasserbauwerke stehen.

die meiner meinung nach einzige lösung ist eine konsequente verbesserung der fischwege. gerne in kombination mit einschränkungen des fangens beim ab- und zuwandern.
der aal auf meinem teller ist ein amöbenfurz, gemessen an den anderen problemen. damit meine ich nicht, dass es 'nur nicht besonders viel' hilft, den aal nicht zu fangen, sondern großteils garnichts. aale die wir hier nicht fangen (in küstengebieten mit einschränkung), werden ganz natürlich zu grunde gehen und nur in 1 von xtausend fällen abwandern (können).


----------



## Lenzibald (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Servus. Also zuerst mal fische ich nicht auf Aal wenn ich mal einen Fange darf er wieder schwimmen, mag die Viecher nicht.
Die Fischaufstiege bei den Kraftwerken sind zum teil ein Witz. Kraftwer Abwinden/Asten hat ein super begleitgerinne wo die Fische auch super aufsteigen können nur hat dieses Begleitgerinne oberhalb des Kraftwerkes keinen Zugang mehr zur Donau, ergo können die Fische nur an ein paar kleinen Bächen raufschwimmen bis zur ersten Wehr dort ist schluß. Also finde ich das die paar Aale die noch gefangen werden auch nichts mehr ausmachen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

moin zusammen!
in unserem Vereinssee gibt es auch aale, die vor ewigen zeiten besetzt worden sind und auch vor 1 jahr wurde noch mal besetzt. und da unser See den aalen eh keine chance gibt, abzuhauen bzw. zum laichen abzuwandern, bleibt unser aalbestand recht gleich, weil sowieso nicht viele aus meinem Verein aale fangen...
und letzens sind bei uns 2 aale auf mais bzw. auf teig gefangen worden.
deshalb ist das bei uns im Verein meiner meinung nach was anderes als an einem (öffentlichen) fluss... 

grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## mike_w (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Ich bin immer noch erstaunt, dass Aale oberhalb von Turbinen und in geschlossenen Gewässern eingesetzt werden. Das wäre eine der ersten und wirkungsvollsten Maßnahmen zum Schutz der Aale.

Freiwillige Schonzeiten sind quatsch, weil die Zielgruppe der Aalfänger damit nicht erreicht wird.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Kraftwer Abwinden/Asten hat ein super begleitgerinne wo die Fische auch super aufsteigen können nur hat dieses Begleitgerinne oberhalb des Kraftwerkes keinen Zugang mehr zur Donau,...


Und was wiederum hat die *Donau* mit dem Aal zu tun? Eigentlich nichts - die dort vorkommenden Aale sind sowieso zum Tod verdammt OHNE sich fortpflanzen zu können. 


Fischaufstiege sind leider i.d.R. One-Way-Passagen, denn zum Abstieg taugen die meist nichts (da die Fische immer mit der stärksten Strömung ziehen).


----------



## Lenzibald (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Servus. Was soll die Donau mit Aalen zu tun haben. Weil in der Donau schon vor 100Jahren Aale gefangen wurden und damals hat noch keiner an Aalbesatz gedacht. Früher flossen auch noch viele Bäche in die Donau, jetzt leider nicht mehr so viele.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Gardenfly (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Was soll die Donau mit Aalen zu tun haben. Weil in der Donau schon vor 100Jahren Aale gefangen wurden und damals hat noch keiner an Aalbesatz gedacht. Früher flossen auch noch viele Bäche in die Donau, jetzt leider nicht mehr so viele.
> MfG
> Lenzi



Fische neu einzuführen macht der Mensch schon länger.

aber mal eine Frage zur Donau:
haben die aale über den RheinMainDonau-Kanal nicht eine Chance zum natürlichen abwandern, die Grundeln schaffen es doch auch ?


----------



## Lenzibald (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Servus. Wenn man die ganzen Kraftwerke anschaut die er bei der Wanderung Stromauf überwinden muß kann ich mir das fast nicht vorstellen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## pfuitoifel (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

@ Gardenfly:
Nein,die Aale haben keine Chance über den RMD-Kanal abzuwandern.Und zwar deshalb,weil der Aal,wenn er zum Laichen abwandern will,keine Nahrung mehr zu sich nimmt.Darum muß er mit seinen Kräften haushalten und läßt sich größtenteils nur treiben.In dem Kanal gibt es aber keine durchgehende Strömung,also fällt dieser Weg auch für den Aal flach.Außerdem oriantiert sich der Aal auch nicht wie ne Brieftaube,das würde ja auch zuviel Energieverbrauch bedeuten.

@ Lenzi:
Was du schreibst bezüglich denn Aalen vor 100 Jahren ist schlicht Quatsch.Alle Aale im Donaueinzugsgebiet sind auf Besatzmaßnahmen zurückzuführen.Und auch vor 100 Jahren wurde schon fleißig in der Donau besetzt.


----------



## dukewolf (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Fische neu einzuführen macht der Mensch schon länger.
> aber mal eine Frage zur Donau:
> haben die aale über den RheinMainDonau-Kanal nicht eine Chance zum natürlichen abwandern, die Grundeln schaffen es doch auch ?



@Gardenfly was für Grundeln meinst du ?
Wenn du die eingeschleppten Grundeln meinst, dann hat das nichts mit den Turbinen zu tun, da diese Grundeln im Ballastwasser der Kähne aus dem Osten importiert worden sind. 
Ein Vergleich , Aal vs. Grundeln somit unsinnig ist.

@ Lenzi 
Du kannst die Donau nicht mit den Glasaalwanderungen in Verbindung bringen, denn diese gab es nicht.  
Oder wann stand die Donau irgendwann in Verbindung mit dem Rhein, Main ?
Aber das Blödsinn auf dies genauer einzugehen, denn es gibt halt nun mal leider der R/M/D- Kanal. Und der Aal hat diese Flüsse anerkannt um darin aufzusteigen, abzuwachsen und wieder abzuwandern.


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



dukewolf schrieb:


> @Gardenfly was für Grundeln meinst du ?
> Wenn du die eingeschleppten Grundeln meinst, dann hat das nichts mit den Turbinen zu tun, da diese Grundeln im Ballastwasser der Kähne aus dem Osten importiert worden sind.
> Ein Vergleich , Aal vs. Grundeln somit unsinnig ist.



Ich meine die Kessler-Grundel/SchwarzmeerG., die soll selber gewandert sein-die Schwarzmundgrundel ist mit den Ballastwasser.


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Schon vor drei Jahren habe ich JEDEN gefangenen Aal zurückgesetzt- egal ob beim nächtlichen Stippen auf Maden, als Beifang beim Barsch- und Zanderangeln- ich drücke die Widerhaken sowieso an grundsätzlich beim Angeln mit Naturködern, dann sind sie schnell draussen und der Aal, weil er so "Flink und glitschig" ist, wieder schnell im Wasser!


----------



## hasenzahn (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Mal ne Frage. Aber nicht meckern weil Ernst gemeint: Was bitte sind diese "Grundeln" von denen ihr hier immer schreibt? Diese Fischart soll im Süden eine Plage sein, ist mir allerdings vollkommen unbekannt. Was sind das für Tierchen ?


----------



## dukewolf (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Hier ein Link zum Thema Kessler Grundel.
http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/aktuelles/07_11_2006.html


----------



## hasenzahn (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Na super. Kann man die Grundeln in irgendeiner Weise verwerten? Also ich kenne hier Leute die gern Kaulbarsche zu Suppe verarbeiten. Was macht ihr mit den Tierchen?


----------



## dukewolf (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



			
				 hasenzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht ihr mit den Tierchen?


Ich suche sie, doch finde sie nicht.
Im Ernst..sind zum Glück bei mir nicht vertreten.
Aber gehe mal oben in die Suchfunktion, dort gibt es schon ein Thema über Tierarten die in Deutschland eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=140097&highlight=tierarten+eingeschleppt


----------



## black oggy (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

ich angel auch weiterhin gezielt auf aale so lange es erlaubt ist allerdings setze ich die kleinen wieder ein
schaut euch den link mal an


----------



## black oggy (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

den link meine ich

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq7YEmCwY7Q


----------



## dukewolf (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Danke Blacky
Stammt zwar noch aus der DM Zeit, doch sicher noch aktuell.
Wer sucht die Schuld bei uns ?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Sowas ist echt enttäuschend:
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachrichten/agrar_news_themen.php?SITEID=1140008702&Fu1=1266303921


----------



## Knigge007 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Sowas ist echt enttäuschend:
> http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachrichten/agrar_news_themen.php?SITEID=1140008702&Fu1=1266303921



Hi,

da könnt ich n Loch in die Wand schlagen wenn ich so was lese.........wähle nächstes mal sowieso überhaupt garnichts mehr,weil der eine schlimmer ist als der andere....von der FDP will ich erst garnicht anfangen....:r

Egal is ein anderes Thema....

Hatte Heut mein ersten Arbeitseinsatz in meinem Verein und erfahren das seit ~2 Jahren keine Glaasaale mehr in unsere 5 Seen eingesetzt werden,und das solange der Fall ist bis sich der Bestand bedeutend erholt......wird wohl erst was zur Rente der Fall sein(wenn überhaupt),aber ich kann mit leben,nur fang ich einen in unseren Seen werd ich Ihn auch entnehmen weil er eh nicht zu seinem Laichgeschäft kommt,würd ich wo fischen wo die Aale abwandern können würd ich auch alle wieder zurücksetzen!

Kauf seit ich meine F-Prüfung im November bestanden habe auch keine geräucherten Stücke mehr,war zwar echt sehr schwer,aber bei solchen Nachrichten vergehts mir persönlich,es gibt auch noch andere gute Leckerbissen!!!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. März 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*

Stimmt es, dass der Aalfang in Baden-Württemberg am Rhein jetzt komplett verboten wurde?
Wenn ja, kann es sich nur noch um kurze Zeit handeln, bis andere Bundesländer und Gewässer nachziehen, bzw. nachgezogen werden.


----------



## dukewolf (13. März 2010)

*AW: Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!*



			
				 Knigge007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte Heut mein ersten Arbeitseinsatz in meinem Verein und erfahren das seit ~2  Jahren keine Glaasaale mehr in unsere 5 Seen eingesetzt werden,und das  solange der Fall ist bis sich der Bestand bedeutend erholt......wird  wohl erst was zur Rente der Fall sein(wenn überhaupt),aber ich kann mit  leben,nur fang ich einen in unseren Seen werd ich Ihn auch entnehmen  weil er eh nicht zu seinem Laichgeschäft kommt,würd ich wo fischen wo  die Aale abwandern können würd ich auch alle wieder zurücksetzen!



Das ist bei uns auch nicht anders. 
Allerdings besetzen wir schon seit vielen Jahren keine Aale mehr in unsere Vereinsteiche.
Doch auch ich habe kein schlechtes Gewissen, die Altbestände noch zu fangen und zu essen.
Klar über unsere Teichdämme kann er in den Bach abwandern.  Doch darunter sind wieder andere Teiche.  Sollte er dort auch abwandern, kommt der Bach durch die Stadt.
Dann folgt der kleine Fluss Eger der auch wieder angestaut wird um mit Turbinen Strom zu erzeugen.   10km danach die nächste Turbine eines privaten Besitzers.  Dann ein Stausee, der mit Blei verseucht ist, und eine wahnsinnige Staumauer hat und so geht es weiter bis in die tschechische Elbe .........


----------

